# POP Beauty Plump Pout (discussion)



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2014)

I've decided to create a new thread to discuss the issue with the Plump Pout lip gloss from the February Ipsy thread as the discussion has spilled over into the March thread as well.

Ipsy February 2014 (Discussion/Sneak Peeks) [merged]​ Ipsy Glam Bag: March 2014 (Discussion!) ​ 

Apparently POP Beauty has updated their Plump Pout page today because the ingredients are now reflecting the ingredients on the full size glosses. Unfortunately the ingredients do confirm that the ingredients listed on the minis that were sent out by Ipsy are completely different.

*From Ipsy's website.* 

​ 

*From POP Beauty site (old ingredients listed):*


​ 

*Updated as of March 8, 2014:*


​If someone has a still sealed mini gloss will you please take a picture of the ingredients so that it's clearer than my image? I threw away the safety shrink wrap which had the ingredients listed.

 ​





 ​ 
Just so you can see the side-by-side comparisons are of the actual products.

 ​ 


 ​ 

​ 

​) ​


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 8, 2014)

> I think it's such crap that they are doing this for some people and not for everyone. And it makes me super wary of POP as a whole because of the way they've brushed this off. Great way to lose business IMO.


 I agree, completely. I didn't get a response for about 2 weeks, until I finally just flat out emailed them saying I wanted a replacement in honey rose. Then and only then did I get a response.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2014)

Full size Mini Hydrogenated Polyisobutene (and) Ethylene / Propylene / Styrene Copolymer (and) Butylene / Ethylene / Styrene Copolymer Mineral Oil Mineral Oil Polyisobutylene Polybutene Beeswax Beeswax Diisostearyl Malate Copernica Cerifera (Carnouba) Wax Silica Pentaerythrityl Tetraisostearate (and) Caprylic / Capric Triglyceride (and) Stearalkonium Hectorite (and) Palmitoyl Hexapeptide-12 Ethyl Hexyl Palmitate Ethylhexyl Palmitate / Tribehenin Sorbitan Isostearate / Palmitoyl Oligopeptide Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride Benzyl Nicotinate Ethylhexyl Palmitate Persea Gratissima (Avocado Oil) Silica Dimethyl Silylate Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin-E) Butylene Glycol Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Almond) Oil Hexylene Glycol Lavandula Angustifolia Extract / Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (Lavender Butter) Phenoxyetharol Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba Seed) Oil Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil Mangifera Indica Seed Butter (Mango Butter) Tocopheryl Acetate Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract Sambucus Nigra Fruit Extract Fragrance.  Fragrance [+/- Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891) [+/- Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499) Iron Oxides (CI 77491CI 77492CI 77499) Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891) Red 7 Lake (CI 15850) Yellow 5 Lake (CI 19140) Yellow 5 Lake (CI 19140) Red 6 Lake (CI 158502) Red 33 Lake (CI 17200)].  Made in Taiwan. Designed in the USA Made in the USA.   Looks like Ipsy updated their page on the product as well. This set of ingredients does match the one on my wrapper however it does show that the minis are not the same as the full size (per POP Beauty website or packaging of the full size).



​ 
Quote: Fuchsia Freesia: mineral oil, polyisobutylene, beeswax, disosteary malate, silica, ethyl hexyl palmitate, caprylic/capric triglyceride, ethylheyxl palmitate, silica dimethyl siliate, butylene glycol, pentylene glycol, sodium, hyaluronate, caprylyl glycol, hexylene glycol, phenoxyetharol, simmondsia chinensis(jojoba) seed oil, tocopherl acetate, sambucus nigra fruit extract, fragrance [+/- iron oxides (cl 77491, cl 77492, cl 77499), titanium dioxide (cl 77891), yellow 5 lake (cl 19140:1), red 6 lake (cl 15850:2) red 7 Lake (cl 15850:1)]

Peony Petal: mineral oil, polyisobutylene, beeswax, disosteary malate, silica, ethyl hexyl palmitate, caprylic/capric triglyceride, ethylheyxl palmitate, silica dimethyl siliate, butylene glycol, pentylene glycol, sodium, hyaluronate, caprylyl glycol, hexylene glycol, phenoxyetharol, simmondsia chinensis(jojoba) seed oil, tocopherl acetate, sambucus nigra fruit extract, fragrance [+/- iron oxides (cl 77491, cl 77492, cl 77499), titanium dioxide (cl 77891), yellow 5 lake (cl 19140:1), red 6 lake (cl 15850:2) red 7 Lake (cl 15850:1)]


Finally! It looks like Ipsy and POP Beauty are correcting at least the matter in regards to the ingredients being incorrectly listed. They have yet to address the matter on if the product is indeed safe and what ingredient was left out.

Here is the list of questions I sent to POP Beauty.
 

Quote: 

Why haven't the ingredients on the website been updated to reflect the minis and/or full size? Corrected.
How has POP Beauty determined that the products are safe to use? 
How does POP Beauty know if the products are not contaminated? 
How does POP Beauty know only a "small batch" were affected since the minis do not contain a lot # or batch # printed on the tube or on the shrink wrap with the ingredients?
How can POP Beauty's manufacture be sure that there were no other issues with the manufacturing of the minis other than "leaving out an ingredient"?
Which ingredient was left out? 
How do they know it was only a "flavouring ingredient" that was left out?
Has POP Beauty sought an independent lab, such as SGS, to test the minis in order to rule out contamination or hazardous ingredients?
Will Ipsy and/or POP Beauty make a full public announcement on the matter?
Does this warrant a recall since the ingredients in these products are unknown and therefore are potentially misbranded per US FDA regulations on listing ingredients on products?
 
In regards to what I was told by Ipsy about the differences ingredients... Here's part of the email:

Quote: _We have since learned that POP has recently undergone both a formula change and a change in manufacturing partner to make the lip gloss. This formula change was already in the works when POP and ipsy began discussions regarding the February sample and we were always contemplating the newer version of the product. The full size products that were sent out as replacements are the last batch under the previous manufacturer. The new manufacturer (located in Taiwan) made the Glam Bag samples and will make the full size product going forward. While the manufacturer is "new" for this particularly product, POP has been working with that manufacturer for 15 years, and has a strong and trusting relationship with the team (mistake on the flavor/fragrance aside). Finally, while it has some different ingredients, the new formula has been approved by the brand to deliver the same results and customer experience as the previous formula, and from the brand's perspective, is not a reduction in quality, again absent the mistake on the flavor/fragrance._


----------



## callmeashley (Mar 8, 2014)

*@ Zadidoll:* I still have my old Fuchsia Freesia gloss and ipsy sent an email saying they're sending another gloss in the same color. If the replacement item is truly another gloss, I'll send both your way when the new gloss comes. 

I'm a-okay with companies outsourcing their products but I'm not okay with the way Pop Beauty sent out "replicated" items that weren't even close to the original (it leads me to believe that they don't even have humans testing the outsourced items before putting it out on the market for consumers), received numerous complaints about bad reactions, and how they still insisted that the products were safe to use. I'm also pretty irked with the way ipsy handled the situation. "You didn't like the gloss along with plenty of other customers? Here's another one! Enjoy!". ipsy should have questioned Pop Beauty, and at the least, discontinued sending the same item again when they became aware that there was a problem. They also shouldn't continue to forward Pop's statement about a missing flavoring agent, which is obviously not a believable one.

I really hope the FDA can force Pop Beauty to change their business ethics of false ingredients, false advertisement, and their poor method of handling a situation (sweeping it under the rug and deleting the evidence). I also hope it teaches companies in contact with a shady business to stand up for consumers when they are aware of a situation. The world revolves around money, and money comes from customers. It doesn't make sense why neither company is trying to satisfy customers by answering their questions, but instead bribing them to "shut up and let it go." It makes me question the ethics of both businesses, and to me, an ethical company is just as important as product quality. 

On a side note, I'm also mad with the CS on both ends. Pop Beauty offered full sized replacements to some people but not others. ipsy is sending some people a new gloss only while some people get two items. Treating customers differently is just adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *callmeashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *@ Zadidoll:* I still have my old Fuchsia Freesia gloss and ipsy sent an email saying they're sending another gloss in the same color. If the replacement item is truly another gloss, I'll send both your way when the new gloss comes. 

I'm a-okay with companies outsourcing their products but I'm not okay with the way Pop Beauty sent out "replicated" items that weren't even close to the original (it leads me to believe that they don't even have humans testing the outsourced items before putting it out on the market for consumers), received numerous complaints about bad reactions, and how they still insisted that the products were safe to use. I'm also pretty irked with the way ipsy handled the situation. "You didn't like the gloss along with plenty of other customers? Here's another one! Enjoy!". ipsy should have questioned Pop Beauty, and at the least, discontinued sending the same item again when they became aware that there was a problem. They also shouldn't continue to forward Pop's statement about a missing flavoring agent, which is obviously not a believable one.

I really hope the FDA can force Pop Beauty to change their business ethics of false ingredients, false advertisement, and their poor method of handling a situation (sweeping it under the rug and deleting the evidence). I also hope it teaches companies in contact with a shady business to stand up for consumers when they are aware of a situation. The world revolves around money, and money comes from customers. It doesn't make sense why neither company is trying to satisfy customers by answering their questions, but instead bribing them to "shut up and let it go." It makes me question the ethics of both businesses, and to me, an ethical company is just as important as product quality. 

On a side note, I'm also mad with the CS on both ends. Pop Beauty offered full sized replacements to some people but not others. ipsy is sending some people a new gloss only while some people get two items. Treating customers differently is just adding fuel to the fire.

 

Thank you! PM me for my address once you get the replacement.


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not buying the idea that the quality is the same between the mini and the full. If pop wants to continue with the company in Taiwan, they can count me out as a customer completely. The quality between the two minis I recieved from ipsy and the full size from pop are HUGE. They went with a cheaper company, most likely, and as usual quality suffers. Even if they hadn't smelled horrendous, the formula isn't as good. (Not that it was astounding anyway)


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 8, 2014)

So I can put my 2 cents in a proper place, I emailed both companies at the same time and both of them replied to me. I'm not happy about the way I've been hearing how they're treating most customers. Either they tell you they're going to replace it or not offer anything at all. I really wish they would release a public statement about them. I was offered a replacement from Ipsy and a full sized gloss in the color of my desire from PB. When I got the email for shipping from Ipsy it also says that I will be getting Urban Decay lipstick in 69. 

I'm personally not happy on how the person from Ipsy communicated with me. They told me to review the ingredients list like I didn't like the smell of something in there......uhm no I don't like a strong chemical smell, would you like for me to send it back to you so you could smell it and then tell you to continue using it?

One person I know got an email from Ipsy telling them to contact PB for a full sized gloss while mine didn't say anything. Here are the 2 emails I got from both of them.

Ipsy





Pop Beauty


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 8, 2014)

Came here for the lip gloss, stayed for the gasoline and chemical burns.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the thread Zadidoll. I was the one who orginally posted about filing a report with FDA. I cannot stress how important this kind of notification is to public health. I have worked in the "industry" for quite a while now. Having been intimately involved with Field Corrective Actions and widespread recalls, this kinda of thing is meaningful to me. It only takes a few minutes to fill out the form. Omission of ingredients is misbranding and action should be taken. The fact that there is no lot number for traceability is very concerning to me. How can one tell if it was a "small batch" without it? While that very we'll be the cae, without that lot they cannot prove it. It really bothers me that they are not owning the situation.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for the thread Zadidoll. I was the one who orginally posted about filing a report with FDA. I cannot stress how important this kind of notification is to public health. I have worked in the "industry" for quite a while now. Having been intimately involved with Field Corrective Actions and widespread recalls, this kinda of thing is meaningful to me.

It only takes a few minutes to fill out the form. Omission of ingredients is misbranding and action should be taken. The fact that there is no lot number for traceability is very concerning to me. How can one tell if it was a "small batch" without it? While that very we'll be the cae, without that lot they cannot prove it.

It really bothers me that they are not owning the situation.

Thank you for posting that Jane. If it weren't for your post about the FDA I wouldn't have contacted them myself. This is why I had so many questions which only one of those questions were fixed by POP Beauty and Ipsy.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey no problem, if I didn't deal with things like MedWatch on a daily basis, I wouldn't have known about it either. But this is one of the things that FDA is here for! What is scary is how this product got out of the manfuactuing plant. There must be a quality inspection/final inspection process in place. If it was being performed correctly, this should have been found...ie final testing would have shown that thie formulation was wrong. If anyone needs some...ahem...light reading, it's CFR 211(for manufacturin- just had to read it yesterday for work)


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 8, 2014)

This whole thing is a wake up call really. Im realzing just how much blind faith i put in companies and products that i know nothing about.but you know what bothers me even more? How many other companies out there are doing the same thing that just havent been caught yet....


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry no auto check on my phone and now it wont let me fix my spelling, damn these sausage fingers...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for making the separate thread. I don't subscribe to Ipsy anymore, but my BFF does (well, did) and wasn't aware of the issue since she doesn't read forums. Thankfully she hadn't opened hers yet!


----------



## Dashery (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey no problem, if I didn't deal with things like MedWatch on a daily basis, I wouldn't have known about it either. But this is one of the things that FDA is here for!

*What is scary is how this product got out of the manfuactuing plant. There must be a quality inspection/final inspection process in place. If it was being performed correctly, this should have been found...ie final testing would have shown that thie formulation was wrong.*

If anyone needs some...ahem...light reading, it's CFR 211(for manufacturin- just had to read it yesterday for work)
From what I've read with everyone's experiences of their minis smelling fine and then turning rancid, I wonder if maybe an ingredient (or 2 or 3 or 4...) spoiled. In that case, the manufacturer might have done a test and not noticed anything was wrong because the minis hadn't spoiled yet. But then again, I have no idea what kind of tests factories do and if those tests would be able to detect a bad ingredient.

I just hope that Pop finally agrees to have the minis lab tested and discovers once and for all if the minis are safe. Were I Pop, I would _want _to test them to make sure the manufacturer didn't make a mistake. Because if they did, I would want to fix it before I went forward with continuing production to said manufacturer. If anything, this would be a great to chance to find out if there are any issues with the new formula before producing a whole bunch of batches.


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 8, 2014)

After reading about this all a couple days ago I decided to open up my Pop Beauty sample and give it a smell- I just hadn't gotten to it yet. It smelled like burnt rubber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I kept it in case the FDA requested it. I filed a complaint, thanks for suggesting it! I also went ahead and emailed Pop Beauty and Ipsy. Although I feel I may be a little late on that, I made sure to let them know exactly what I expected (a replacement or substitute product). I'll let you all know what I hear back.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 8, 2014)

I received the Pop Beauty gloss in my Ipsy bag too and noticed a weird and horrible scent the first (and only) time I used it.  Right after that I noticed that I had what felt like a chemical burn on the edge of my lips and that they felt a little swollen and constantly dried out for two weeks or so afterward. I didn't put one and one together until I read on the other thread about other people having similar reactions to the Pop Beauty Gloss.  I had only used it that once, but I do have very sensitive skin.  I had sent an email to Ipsy asking if there was a problem with the gloss and they sent a replacement that I have been too scared to open lol.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 8, 2014)

You know I'm sure some evidence of chemical burns - ie by way of a doctor's note for whoever had a problem would be very useful information for the FDA, it would be great proof of the problem, they always go by evidence. So if you could get any if you are experiencing pain or swelling, please do and send that in


----------



## makeitupasigo (Mar 8, 2014)

> I received the Pop Beauty gloss in my Ipsy bag too and noticed a weird and horrible scent the first (and only) time I used it.Â  Right after that I noticed that I had what felt like a chemical burn on the edge of my lips and that they felt a little swollen and constantly dried out for two weeks or so afterward. I didn't put one and one together until I read on the other thread about other people having similar reactions to the Pop Beauty Gloss.Â  I had only used it that once, but I do have very sensitive skin.Â  I had sent an email to Ipsy asking if there was a problem with the gloss and they sent a replacement that I have been too scared to open lol.


 That's horrible!!! If I were you I would be sending so many angry emails right now! I'm not the expert on this, but I would do two things in this situation; 1) Take pictures of the burn(s) on your lips as evidence and 2) send your opened and unopened gloss to [@]zadidoll[/@] so that she can bring them to the FDA. Ipsy and Pop Beauty are going to have to do more than they have about these horrendously dangerous glosses.


----------



## Dashery (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know I'm sure some evidence of chemical burns - ie by way of a doctor's note for whoever had a problem would be very useful information for the FDA, it would be great proof of the problem, they always go by evidence. So if you could get any if you are experiencing pain or swelling, please do and send that in
They actually sounds like a great idea. I'm not sure about the logistics of it, but I'm sure if a doctor is to confirm some reaction, that would be good evidence to have.


----------



## crescentmoon (Mar 8, 2014)

I didnt personally have any issue with the product. I didn't have the weird gasoline smell or the irritation. However, it would piss me off if it was not tested beforehand and standards were not followed even if I didn't get damaged by this product. Kudos for you guys taking action.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Mar 8, 2014)

> I didnt personally have any issue with the product. I didn't have the weird gasoline smell or the irritation. However, it would piss me off if it was not tested beforehand and standards were not followed even if I didn't get damaged by this product. Kudos for you guys taking action.Â


 It sounds like you are in the minority of people that got a good gloss!


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 9, 2014)

This may sound like a silly question - but besides reporting to the FDA, if some of us aren't getting a satisfactory response from Pop Beauty and/or Ipsy, should we be contacting the Better Business Bureau?


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 9, 2014)

Man, I feel like what did I start lol, after I put two and two together and noticed the Ingredients were different, but I did fill out the FDA form. I just want to know the line of all this. Is there anyway of telling when we might find more info, will they do testing, and if so when and can we find out the results?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2014)

BBB can't do anything to POP Beauty. It could ruin their reputation though. The Federal Trade Commission and the California State Attorney General's Office (if you're in the US you're own state's ATG) on the other hand could get involved if enough reports are filed.


On another note... my Ipsy contact replied to the email I sent earlier today (March 8).

Here's the email I sent: I dislike that POP Beauty is attempting to sweep the matter under the rug. What Ipsy AND POP Beauty should be doing is issuing a statement that there was a manufacturing issue which resulted in the products having an acrid smell and that at this time there is no way to know for sure if there were no any other manufacturing issues. Until the products can be chemically tested and analyzed the products should be discontinued until the items are proven safe. It concerns me that there are reports â€“ which POP Beauty removed from their wall â€“ of people getting chemical burns. Even if itâ€™s an allergic reaction SOMETHING in the product is not right and I firmly believe that a flavoring ingredient would not cause an acrid smell. Any number of things went wrong with the manufacturing of the minis â€“ in both colors â€“ but POP Beauty cannot guarantee that the products are safe until they have had the products tested by an independent lab such as SGS. Please encourage them to get this done and please make a public announcement telling people to discontinue using the item at this time. 

If it turns out the products are indeed not safe yet Ipsy has continued to tell people it is wouldnâ€™t Ipsy be held liable, even partially? If it turns out that the items are safe then thatâ€™s great and Iâ€™m more than happy to post that but I need proof that I can verify by contacting the lab that does the testing.

Her reply: I am so sorry you continue to be upset with the POP situation. At this point, we have communicated with the brand extensively and continue to relay all information we receive about the issue from the brand to our subscribers. As you know, POP continues to both assert that the product is safe to use. However, as with any products, usage should always be at the discretion of the consumer. If this is a product you or anyone else does not feel comfortable using, you should not use it. Given the circumstances around this situation, ipsy is sending a replacement item to anyone who contacts us. We cannot confirm how POP is handling individual cases, although they told us they were actively trying to help anyone who writes in as well. 

Thanks again for your concern for the community and for your continued honest communication with ipsy. 

My reply to her reply: Thanks for the update. 

I wish POP Beauty would stop deleting comments and make a public announcement. As I told my husband, over dinner tonight, had they simply posted on their wall, â€œ_We are aware that there was a manufacturing issue with the Plump Pout Mini glosses there were sent to Ipsy subscribers. Our manufacturer has assured us that the smell is due to a flavor ingredient was left out however for the safety of our customers and potential customers we are asking that you discontinue using the product until we can verify that the product is safe to use. If you have experienced any negative reactions from chemical burns, to rashes, to split/chapped lips after using this product please contact us as soon as possible. Your safety is important to us so please discontinue using the item until further notice._â€ That would have satisfied me and others since it means that POP Beauty is taking is serious.

While itâ€™s great that Ipsy and POP Beauty are replacing the items, which Iâ€™m sure is costly between the cost of replacements and shipping, all of that could have been avoided by making a statement such as above. Thatâ€™s all I want from POP Beauty and Ipsy â€“ the acknowledgement that there was a manufacturing issue and as such people need to discontinue using the product until itâ€™s proven safe.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man, I feel like what did I start lol, after I put two and two together and noticed the Ingredients were different, but I did fill out the FDA form. I just want to know the line of all this. Is there anyway of telling when we might find more info, will they do testing, and if so when and can we find out the results?

LOL yup, all your fault.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you didn't ask about the ingredients I wouldn't have double checked or did the side-by-side and QueenJane wouldn't have spoken up about the FDA. It when people have concerns and voice those concerns publicly can things like this be discovered. It's highly possible if you didn't speak up things may not have been discovered so always remember to speak up if you have doubts over something.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 9, 2014)

I wonder what if I didn't say anything. I'm glad I did, especially for the poor women with bad reactions. I do know that I will be paying close attention now to all items I recieve


----------



## ohemgee (Mar 9, 2014)

I am going to try and find my mini. If you still want us to send you them.


----------



## PikaPop (Mar 9, 2014)

Saturday afternoon I received my replacement from Ipsy, and the outer packaging of the lipgloss  with the ingredients on it was already removed. It makes me feel so uncomfortable now, why remove the safety seal? 

Also, I posted on Pop Beauty's Facebook wall about how some consumers were only getting an apology and others were getting full sized replacements, and they removed it after PMing me.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PikaPop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Saturday afternoon I received my replacement from Ipsy, and the outer packaging of the lipgloss  with the ingredients on it was already removed. It makes me feel so uncomfortable now, why remove the safety seal? 

Also, I posted on Pop Beauty's Facebook wall about how some consumers were only getting an apology and others were getting full sized replacements, and they removed it after PMing me.
After reading this, I dug out the shrink wrap from my minis (I'm weird and keep the packaging from ALL of my makeup, even if I toss out the makeup itself), and loe and behold, there was no ingredient list on the shrink wrap. WELP.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 9, 2014)

> LOL yup, all your fault.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you didn't ask about the ingredients I wouldn't have double checked or did the side-by-side and QueenJane wouldn't have spoken up about the FDA. It when people have concerns and voice those concerns publicly can things like this be discovered. It's highly possible if you didn't speak up things may not have been discovered so always remember to speak up if you have doubts over something.


 This is why I love MUT...we all look out for each other! Go team MUT


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 9, 2014)

> After reading this, I dug out the shrink wrap from my minis (I'm weird and keep the packaging from ALL of my makeup, even if I toss out the makeup itself), and loe and behold, there was no ingredient list on the shrink wrap. WELP.


 I wonder if there was, and maybe it faded. The print on those things come off soo easily it's a joke, go a head take two seconds and scratch off the word beauty on on the gloss. I remember reaching for mine and noticed the print was wearing off and looked so old! Just from being in a makeup bag and used twice! So I just scratched off beauty on the tube like it was nothing. It reminded me EXACTLY like a scratch off. I wonder if the shrink wrap was the same. You cant scratch off the print on the full size, it's impossible. P.s. we make a great team here at makeup talk, -the one who noticed the minis were made in Taiwan while the full size was made in the USA, and the ones who took the time to explain the FDA reporting, and everyone who submitted their experience here and to the FDA. Kudos to you all! At times I thought it was silly to make a lipgloss such a big issue, but who knows what's in that thing! And then learning about people's reactions. Our safety is not a small issue, no matter how silly the product is being used.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohemgee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am going to try and find my mini. If you still want us to send you them.

If you have it, I'll take it.... right to the FDA. I hate the fact that POP Beauty is still ignoring my email and not making a public announcement. Yes they fixed the ingredients on their site but they haven't stated why the minis are completely different ingredients wise or which "flavoring" ingredient was left out.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 9, 2014)

Missing a flavoring ingredient is total bs, the formulas weren't even remotely the same- there were mostly different ingredients in both -and only a few that we're present in both. You should put the internet pictures up here as well for reference, one of before when they had a 3rd completely different ingredient list from the mini and full size, and one after they revise it


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2014)

So I looking over the ingredients list again and the full size is so nice but it contains these ingredients that mini does not:

Persea Gratissima (Avocado Oil) Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin-E) Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Almond) Oil Lavandula Angustifolia Extract / Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (Lavender Butter) Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba Seed) Oil Mangifera Indica Seed Butter (Mango Butter) Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract 
BTW - I was at my local ULTA last night. They USE TO have a POP Beauty section but I searched up and down the store and nothing. The girls working last night had no clue what I was talking about so I have to wait for Alex or Miriam to work to ask them.


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 9, 2014)

My hair stood on end when I read ipsy's comment "IÂ am so sorry you continue to be upset with the POP situation." It may have been harmless, but I have always felt that kind of comment is condescending, and not an actual "sorry".


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My hair stood on end when I read ipsy's comment* "I am so sorry you continue to be upset with the POP situation."* It may have been harmless, but I have always felt that kind of comment is condescending, and not an actual "sorry".
Yes, this comment says to me, "Sorry you are upset, but we are not offering a "sorry that we made a mistake."  And that means they are not taking responsibility.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2014)

These comments have yet to be deleted from Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/POPBeauty.ShakeupYourMakeup/posts/10151931901781338?stream_ref=10

https://www.facebook.com/POPBeauty.ShakeupYourMakeup/posts/10151932638241338?stream_ref=10

https://www.facebook.com/POPBeauty.ShakeupYourMakeup/posts/10151931759251338?stream_ref=10

https://www.facebook.com/POPBeauty.ShakeupYourMakeup/posts/10151931587691338?stream_ref=10


----------



## springerl (Mar 9, 2014)

I didn't open my mini until just last week.  I was in the hospital when I got it and just didn't test it when I got home.  I saw the post on her and on facebook and checked mine.  It has the burnt rubber smell.  I emailed Ipsy and Pop.  I haven't heard from Pop but here are the emails I sent and Ipsys response.

Type your response ABOVE THIS LINE to reply
*Lisa Springer*
*Subject:* pop beauty lip gloss smelling bad
MAR 09, 2014  |  04:29PM PST 
*Angelica* replied: Hi Lisa,

We're so sorry! The smell was caused by a manufacturing mistake that affected a small portion of our subscribers. The batch of samples were missing the flavoring. This affects the smell of the product, but we can assure you that it is not toxic. 

I'm so sorry to hear that you're disappointed -- please accept our sincerest apologies. We've learned a valuable lesson this month, and we'll definitely use this experience to improve going forward.

We really love POP beauty, and this is not a normal occurrence. I've issued a replacement item to your current address. We have run out of inventory on our POP Glosses, however I will send you a comparable substitute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

We rely on our community to keep us informed, so thank you for sharing this with us. 

Best regards,
Angelica ::::lease rate my response: http://www.nicereply.com/ipsy/21666420/211586::::: PS. For more information about ipsy and our Glam Bags, check our our FAQ: http://help.ipsy.com/ 
MAR 07, 2014  |  06:18AM PST 
Original message
*Lisa *wrote: 
I, like many, received the pop beauty lip gloss in my Feb. GlamBag. Mine, like many others, had the AWFUL burnt rubber smell to it. Something is definately wrong with the lip gloss. If this was what people would receive if they purchased a full size, NO ONE would purchase it due to the horrible smell and many many alternatives to this product. I would like a replacement product but not another pop beauty mini as I have seen other people on social media received the same product with the same issues. I have also seen that the gloss has left some people with chemical burns. In all honesty, I think you should notify all members who received this. So anyone who requests a replacement now will not get another mini.  The part about the missing fragrance kills me.  That has to be some REALLY strong vanilla that they put in there if it covers up the smell of burnt rubber.  And no response to the fact that some people got chemical burns.

Zadidoll- I still have mine if you want it sent to you.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2014)

PM me for my mailing address. I do want it. I love Ipsy but am so pissed that they continue to promote that the product is not toxic and safe. They can't continue to say that without proof. It may very well be non toxic but it doesn't mean it's safe. I want proof from POP Beauty that it is safe and non toxic.


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 9, 2014)

i think these companies have seriously underestimated the reactions to this. and yes it totally "takes a village" so to speak to watch over our health and make these companies accountable. thank you to everyone on here that has brought the info to us and sniffed around and started the emails etc. its nice to know others are fed up with being treated like we're throwing a "hissy fit" over a lipstick


----------



## Dashery (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PM me for my mailing address. I do want it. I love Ipsy but am so pissed that they continue to promote that the product is not toxic and safe. They can't continue to say that without proof. It may very well be non toxic but it doesn't mean it's safe. I want proof from POP Beauty that it is safe and non toxic.
I really just wish they would send out an email to their subscribers saying something like, "It's come to our attention that there may be an issue with the Plum Pout lip glosses by POP Beauty. At this time, we can neither confirm nor deny the product is safe. Please stay tuned for more information". 

I mean, I know this situation must suck for them. They didn't make the glosses and they've tried sending out replacements and now they're in the middle of sending out March bags, so I'm sure it's a lot to deal with. And I'm sure it's their nature to trust the companies they partner with. But Ipsy has nothing to lose by making their subscribers aware. If something is wrong with the glosses, that falls on POP's shoulders. It can only hurt Ipsy's reputation by trying to brush the whole thing under the rug.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PM me for my mailing address. I do want it. I love Ipsy but am so pissed that they continue to promote that the product is not toxic and safe. They can't continue to say that without proof. It may very well be non toxic but it doesn't mean it's safe. I want proof from POP Beauty that it is safe and non toxic.
I really just wish they would send out an email to their subscribers saying something like, "_*It's come to our attention that there may be an issue with the Plum Pout lip glosses by POP Beauty. At this time, we can neither confirm nor deny the product is safe. Please stay tuned for more information*_". 

I mean, I know this situation must suck for them. They didn't make the glosses and they've tried sending out replacements and now they're in the middle of sending out March bags, so I'm sure it's a lot to deal with. And I'm sure it's their nature to trust the companies they partner with. But Ipsy has nothing to lose by making their subscribers aware. If something is wrong with the glosses, that falls on POP's shoulders. It can only hurt Ipsy's reputation by trying to brush the whole thing under the rug.


Exactly! It's a logical thing to do as it would limit their liability on the matter and still inform people there's a problem, don't use it right now. By doing that they prove to people they care about the people who are paying them money for these products. NOT doing anything to warn people simply causes people to think the worst of them.


----------



## PikaPop (Mar 9, 2014)

> After reading this, I dug out the shrink wrap from my minis (I'm weird and keep the packaging from ALL of my makeup, even if I toss out the makeup itself), and loe and behold, there was no ingredient list on the shrink wrap. WELP.


 Hey I keep all my packaging too! I thought I was the only one :] But it really disturbs me that somebody took the time to take it off of mine before they sent it out! Now I have no idea with or what have you. And it just infuriates me that's they're trying so hard to keep it under that rug they swept it under.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PikaPop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After reading this, I dug out the shrink wrap from my minis (I'm weird and keep the packaging from ALL of my makeup, even if I toss out the makeup itself), and loe and behold, there was no ingredient list on the shrink wrap. WELP.
Hey I keep all my packaging too! I thought I was the only one :]
But it really disturbs me that somebody took the time to take it off of mine before they sent it out! Now I have no idea with or what have you. And it just infuriates me that's they're trying so hard to keep it under that rug they swept it under. 
LOL I'm a hoarder with packaging as well but I do toss stuff out if I have pictures of it.


I just posted this on my personal Facebook wall:

Quote: Potentially good news! POP Beauty will be releasing a statement on the matter with the Plump Pouts. What it will contain I do not know. Hopefully, as I replied to her email, a statement acknowledging something went wrong in the manufacturing process, discontinue using the minis until they know for sure if the products are safe. That, as I told her, is my primary goal.

Years ago, and some of you know this from past posts of mine, I had a bad contact lens fit by an optician which resulted in permanent damage to my eyes. My right eye has a "tear shape" growth at the back which my last Ophthalmologist said is permanent and that it must be monitored over the years. I am not a candidate for laser surgery to correct my vision (I'm nearsighted with an acute astigmatism) and laser may not correct the growth issue.

This plus other things that have happened to me over the years causes me to be very vocal when it comes to safety concerns. I do not want to see other people harmed by something that can be easily avoided. In this case simply stating "don't use the product until we know for sure" is what I want to see happen.

I like the full size Plump Pout. It smells like a vanilla cupcake. It's a beautiful color and had the minis been like the full size in the first place I would have most likely bought more of those Plump Pouts. But I've said it over and over, something went horribly wrong with those minis to smell so acrid and for people to experience such adverse reactions such as cracked lips, rashes around the mouth, redness and soreness.

Once POP Beauty has released the press release or make a statement I'll share it plus give you my thoughts on the matter then.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 9, 2014)

> LOL I'm a hoarder with packaging as well but I do toss stuff out if I have pictures of it. [rule] I just posted this on my personal Facebook wall:


 I'm so curious what this press release will be!


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 9, 2014)

Does Ipsy's customer service department typically respond on weekends? I got two emails from them today. I'm ambivalent about their response. They are sending me an alternate product without me asking for one even though I unsubscribed a few days ago. What kind of gets me though is that the CS rep said she got one of the glosses and that hers did not smell like vanilla but it did not smell bad enough to prevent her from using it. Okay lady, whatever you say. Also, in response to me saying that I was concerned that people were initially led to believe there was nothing wrong with the gloss, she told me she was sorry I had been misled. I realize the CS reps are only doing their job and have probably been given somewhat of a script to follow, but it seems to me their responses are an off-putting mix of helpfulness and condescension.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2014)

Normally no but due to the issue with the POP Beauty gloss I'm not surprised they're working overtime.


----------



## Nislayervana (Mar 9, 2014)

I did the exact same as you. I have not heard back from pop beauty but ipsy got right back to me and were very polite. Apologized, said I was going to receive a gift, and told me that ipsy has learned a big lesson this month and apologized again. They said pop beauty said it was safe to use but understood that I would want to be careful and not use the product. My lip gloss smelled like burnt plastic. So glad I stumbled upon the article on zaddall when I was browsing the site. Will write back if I hear from FDA or POP.


----------



## Nislayervana (Mar 9, 2014)

*Zadidoll**** *


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2014)

I do want to point out that POP Beauty reps are in the UK. If I'm doing my math right it's 3:40 AM there....


----------



## Nislayervana (Mar 9, 2014)

I wrote them all yesterday morning when I read your article.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 10, 2014)

> Does Ipsy's customer service department typically respond on weekends? I got two emails from them today. I'm ambivalent about their response. They are sending me an alternate product without me asking for one even though I unsubscribed a few days ago. What kind of gets me though is that the CS rep said she got one of the glosses and that hers did not smell like vanilla but it did not smell bad enough to prevent her from using it. Okay lady, whatever you say. Also, in response to me saying that I was concerned that people were initially led to believe there was nothing wrong with the gloss, she told me she was sorry I had been misled. I realize the CS reps are only doing their job and have probably been given somewhat of a script to follow, but it seems to me their responses are an off-putting mix of helpfulness and condescension.


 Just wanted to clarify - the said they were sorry I was misled by what I read on the internet and that they never acted like there wasn't an issue, not sorry that they may have misled anyone. Maybe it's just my interpretation, but the responses other people said they had gotten, and them telling people to review the ingredients to see if it was something you'd want to use makes me feel like they were trying to make people think it was just their reaction/sense of smell instead of acknowledging that other customers had reported the same. I still feel like they are trying to tell me that the horrible smell is mostly in my head and that all of their employees are happily using their stinky glosses. I'm sure that is what the CS reps are being told to say, as I am sure they have been directed to admit to nothing. If I worked there and was told to treat customers like that I'd want to quit. Sorry about the rant. It just upsets me that they seem to think none of us is capable of thinking or deductive reasoning and we will just believe any excuse they choose to give.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does Ipsy's customer service department typically respond on weekends? I got two emails from them today. I'm ambivalent about their response. They are sending me an alternate product without me asking for one even though I unsubscribed a few days ago. What kind of gets me though is that the CS rep said she got one of the glosses and that hers did not smell like vanilla but it did not smell bad enough to prevent her from using it. Okay lady, whatever you say. Also, in response to me saying that I was concerned that people were initially led to believe there was nothing wrong with the gloss, she told me she was sorry I had been misled. I realize the CS reps are only doing their job and have probably been given somewhat of a script to follow, but it seems to me their responses are an off-putting mix of helpfulness and condescension.

Just wanted to clarify - the said they were sorry I was misled by what I read on the internet and that they never acted like there wasn't an issue, not sorry that they may have misled anyone.

Maybe it's just my interpretation, but the responses other people said they had gotten, and them telling people to review the ingredients to see if it was something you'd want to use makes me feel like they were trying to make people think it was just their reaction/sense of smell instead of acknowledging that other customers had reported the same.

I still feel like they are trying to tell me that the horrible smell is mostly in my head and that all of their employees are happily using their stinky glosses. I'm sure that is what the CS reps are being told to say, as I am sure they have been directed to admit to nothing. If I worked there and was told to treat customers like that I'd want to quit.

Sorry about the rant. It just upsets me that they seem to think none of us is capable of thinking or deductive reasoning and we will just believe any excuse they choose to give. 
Mind posting the email?


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *springerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That has to be some REALLY strong vanilla that they put in there if it covers up the smell of burnt rubber.  
If all it takes it a micro drop of flavoring to hide a petrochemical smell then I DO NOT WANT THAT ON MY BODY! We literally eat lip products. I have gone organic. Screw dat! LOL I am not eating burned Firestones. hahahaaaa


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 10, 2014)

I e-mailed them pretty late last night and they actually replied (from their end) at 1030 last night (1:30 am my time).

E-mail is saying basically what everyone else's is saying:

_Hi K, Thanks for writing, and I'm so sorry about this!  As a result of a manufacturing mistake, the flavor/fragrance normally included in the gloss was accidentally left out of some batches. While the smell was off, we have assurance from POP that the product is safe. We're sincerely sorry that your first experience with this product was poor.  I've sent a bonus item out to your address as an extra thank you for sharing this with us. We rely on our community to keep us informed. I'd also encourage you to reach out to POP Beauty customer service regarding your experience with this gloss. Both ipsy and POP are committed to providing only the best for our customers, and weâ€™ll be working hard to avoid such mistakes in the future.  Let me know if you have any other questions or concerns -- I'd be happy to help.  Best regards, Radhika_


----------



## justliz87 (Mar 10, 2014)

So ipsy told me I would be getting an UD lipstick. It was not in my shipment information, so I emailed them. Turns out they ran out of UD lipstick, so I will be getting a mystery lippie. Here is what ipsy said.

Quote: Thanks for following up with us. Unfortunately, we have since sold out of the Urban Decay lipstick that you were originally set to receive. Iâ€™m so sorry for all the trouble youâ€™ve experienced! Iâ€™ve sent a bonus lip color out to your address as an extra thanks for your patience. I hope you like it!

So frustrating really.


----------



## springerl (Mar 10, 2014)

Well I received an email back from Pop Beauty

 





*POP Info* [email protected]




2:41 PM (0 minutes ago)




 








to me




     
 
Dear Lisa,

We appreciate you taking the time to inform us of your experience with the POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag. We are sincerely sorry that you have received a gloss that you feel was unsatisfactory.

Ever since POP Beauty started, our passion has always been to create the best products. With the recent POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag, there was a flavouring issue with a small batch and we are devastated by this. We want to assure you that the product is safe for use and that most Plump Pouts delivered in this monthâ€™s glam bags taste like their regular delicious selves.

Please accept our sincerest apology and we hope that you  can forgive us for this oversight. We will be doing everything to make sure this never happens again.

Yours Sincerely,

POP Beauty

 

 





 

Facebook

Twitter

YouTube

Saraâ€™s Sonnet
www.popbeautycosmetics.com

 

*From:* Lisa Springer ] 
*Sent:* Friday, March 7, 2014 6:24 AM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* 2
*Importance:* High
I received a mini version of your plump pout lip gloss in my Ipsy GlamBag in Feb. I was one of the many that received the AWFUL smelling product. To me, it smells like burnt rubber. Obviously, there was something wrong with it because lip gloss that smells THAT BAD would never sell with all the competition out there. Now on social media I have also seen people reporting chemical burns from this product. I would suggest recalling this product.

So as of now they are still sticking to their story that everythings a-okay.  Just some missing flavoring but, it's safe to use.  Flavoring my a$$.  They didn't even offer to send me a full size one.


*edited to remove my email


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2014)

I think them offering to send full size replacements is now biting them in the rear because if Ipsy has even over 30,000 subscribers (I'm convinced it's near 100,000) and if even 10% contacted POP Beauty that's still roughly/potentially 3,000 full size replacements they have to send out. Granted that's just me speculating since obviously we'll never know. Still even if it was only 500 replacements that still a lot of replacements and the gloss sells for $16 that's still a hit of $8000 retail that they're out. Again, we'll never know for sure.

What we do know is that there were potentially 25 bag variations sent out last month and that there are at least four DHL locations which contributes to how many of those variations were sent out. Each bag variation ranged from roughly 500 to 4000 bags sent out. At a high that's approximately 100,000+ bags and at a low roughly 35,000. This month please take a look at your Ipsy exterior shipping bag and at the top you should find your variation #.

Any how, if even 10% of the members were affected and contacted Ipsy or POP Beauty that's still a pretty big number. They easily could have avoided sending out replacements in the first place had they been honest and said they're aware of the problem, discontinue using it until they can prove the items are safe and merely apologized. Offering some people a replacement and others nothing is really bad on their part since right now both companies have a black eye for the problem in the first place. It's not right to offer some a replacement but someone else nothing.


----------



## springerl (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 I think them offering to send full size replacements is now biting them in the rear because if Ipsy has even over 30,000 subscribers (I'm convinced it's near 100,000) and if even 10% contacted POP Beauty that's still roughly/potentially 3,000 full size replacements they have to send out. Granted that's just me speculating since obviously we'll never know. Still even if it was only 500 replacements that still a lot of replacements and the gloss sells for $16 that's still a hit of $8000 retail that they're out. Again, we'll never know for sure.

What we do know is that there were potentially 25 bag variations sent out last month and that there are at least four DHL locations which contributes to how many of those variations were sent out. Each bag variation ranged from roughly 500 to 4000 bags sent out. At a high that's approximately 100,000+ bags and at a low roughly 35,000. This month please take a look at your Ipsy exterior shipping bag and at the top you should find your variation #.

Any how, if even 10% of the members were affected and contacted Ipsy or POP Beauty that's still a pretty big number. They easily could have avoided sending out replacements in the first place had they been honest and said they're aware of the problem, discontinue using it until they can prove the items are safe and merely apologized. Offering some people a replacement and others nothing is really bad on their part since right now both companies have a black eye for the problem in the first place. It's not right to offer some a replacement but someone else nothing.

I don't really care if I get something from Pop Beauty, I was just surprised since others did.  I just can't believe that they think someone would use something on their lips, let alone any other part of their body, that smells like burnt tires.  I don't care if it is safe or not. (I am going with not)   I just had a thought,  maybe it's a new tie in with NASCAR.  "You too can smell like Talladega."


----------



## springerl (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *springerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I received an email back from Pop Beauty

 






*POP Info* [email protected]




2:41 PM (0 minutes ago)




 








to me




     
 
Dear Lisa,

We appreciate you taking the time to inform us of your experience with the POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag. We are sincerely sorry that you have received a gloss that you feel was unsatisfactory.

Ever since POP Beauty started, our passion has always been to create the best products. With the recent POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag, there was a flavouring issue with a small batch and we are devastated by this. We want to assure you that the product is safe for use and that most Plump Pouts delivered in this monthâ€™s glam bags taste like their regular delicious selves.

Please accept our sincerest apology and we hope that you  can forgive us for this oversight. We will be doing everything to make sure this never happens again.

Yours Sincerely,

POP Beauty

 

 





 

Facebook

Twitter

YouTube

Saraâ€™s Sonnet
www.popbeautycosmetics.com

 

*From:* Lisa Springer ] 
*Sent:* Friday, March 7, 2014 6:24 AM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* 2
*Importance:* High
I received a mini version of your plump pout lip gloss in my Ipsy GlamBag in Feb. I was one of the many that received the AWFUL smelling product. To me, it smells like burnt rubber. Obviously, there was something wrong with it because lip gloss that smells THAT BAD would never sell with all the competition out there. Now on social media I have also seen people reporting chemical burns from this product. I would suggest recalling this product.

So as of now they are still sticking to their story that everythings a-okay.  Just some missing flavoring but, it's safe to use.  Flavoring my a$$.  They didn't even offer to send me a full size one.


*edited to remove my email

So I really wasn't happy with their reply so I sent them another email.  Like I said in another post, I don't care if they send me anything,  I'm upset that they are still sticking to the "it's safe just a flavoring issue"  BS.  Here's my reply.

With all due respect, the item may still be safe for use but, why on Earth would I want to put something on my lips that smells and tastes like burnt rubber.  To me this is a defective product and mine is not the only one.  Usually when a company is faced with a defective product they issue a recall.  I feel that both you and Ipsy should have let consumers know immediately when you found out there was a problem and offered some sort of explanation.  Even if it was a small batch.  At this time I am very wary of your cosmetics and not sure if I will ever purchase them.  Also, that must be some pretty powerful flavoring to cover up that smell and taste.  I have a very hard time believing that was the only issue.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 10, 2014)

I sent ipsy an email a week ago, thanking them for the replacement, and I addressed the concerns we've talked about on here. Their response: MAR 06, 2014 Â |Â  09:29AM PST Angelica replied: Hi Tiffany, Thank you so much for sharing. Weâ€™re definitely not mad at you or any of our other subscribers who have recently raised this issue -- hearing about it was very helpful for us. As a result of a manufacturing mistake, the flavor/fragrance normally included in the gloss was accidentally left out of some batches. While the smell was off, we have assurance from POP that there are no problems with the efficacy of the product besides the smell. That said, we agree that it was unpleasant -- which is why we're more than happy to issue replacements and give everyone a second chance to experience the product in a much better way. In regard to the ingredient difference, we weren't initially sure why there was a difference, so we did some investigating with POP to learn more. We learned that theyâ€™ve recently changed the formula of the product (along with where itâ€™s manufactured). The sample sizes we received were the new formula, and the full sized replacements that POP recently sent out were from the last batch under the previous formula. While it has some different ingredients, the new formula has been approved by the brand to deliver the same results, and from the brand's perspective, it will be of equal quality (with the exception, of course, of the mistake on some batches with the flavoring). Theyâ€™ve been working with this manufacturer for 15 years for other products in their line and have a very trusting relationship with them (again, with the exception of the recent mistake). We are so sorry that you and a number of our ipsters had a bad experience. Both ipsy and POP are committed to providing only the best for our customers, and weâ€™ll be working hard to avoid such mistakes in the future. Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns. Sincerely, Angelica


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I sent ipsy an email a week ago, thanking them for the replacement, and I addressed the concerns we've talked about on here.

Their response:

MAR 06, 2014  |  09:29AM PST
Angelica replied:
Hi Tiffany,

Thank you so much for sharing. Weâ€™re definitely not mad at you or any of our other subscribers who have recently raised this issue -- hearing about it was very helpful for us.

As a result of a manufacturing mistake, the flavor/fragrance normally included in the gloss was accidentally left out of some batches. While the smell was off, we have assurance from POP that there are no problems with the efficacy of the product besides the smell. That said, we agree that it was unpleasant -- which is why we're more than happy to issue replacements and give everyone a second chance to experience the product in a much better way.

In regard to the ingredient difference, we weren't initially sure why there was a difference, so we did some investigating with POP to learn more.

We learned that theyâ€™ve recently changed the formula of the product (along with where itâ€™s manufactured). The sample sizes we received were the new formula, and the full sized replacements that POP recently sent out were from the last batch under the previous formula.

While it has some different ingredients, the new formula has been approved by the brand to deliver the same results, and from the brand's perspective, it will be of equal quality (with the exception, of course, of the mistake on some batches with the flavoring). Theyâ€™ve been working with this manufacturer for 15 years for other products in their line and have a very trusting relationship with them (again, with the exception of the recent mistake).

We are so sorry that you and a number of our ipsters had a bad experience. Both ipsy and POP are committed to providing only the best for our customers, and weâ€™ll be working hard to avoid such mistakes in the future.

Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns.

Sincerely,
Angelica

Let me tear that letter apart...

_As a result of a manufacturing mistake, the flavor/fragrance normally included in the gloss was accidentally left out of some batches. While the smell was off, we have assurance from POP that there are no problems with the efficacy of the product besides the smell. That said, we agree that it was unpleasant -- which is why we're more than happy to issue replacements and give everyone a second chance to experience the product in a much better way._ 
Again, they acknowledge a manufacturing issue which under FDA regulations could warrant a voluntary recall of the item. Per the FDA site:

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/MedWatch/HowToReport/ucm053091.htm Product problems should be reported to the FDA when there is a concern about the quality, authenticity, performance, or safety of any medication or device. *Problems with product quality may occur during manufacturing, shipping, or storage. They include:*
 


suspect counterfeit product;
*product contamination;* 
*defective components;*
*poor packaging or product mix-up;*
*questionable stability;*
device malfunctions; and
*labeling concerns.*
 
With drugs, a pharmacist is often the first to recognize a product quality problem. Nurses are often the first to recognize a problem with a medical device. Report these suspicions to FDA through MedWatch.
 

Examples 
A physician reported to her hospital pharmacist that she suspected the epoetin alfa administered to a patient might be counterfeit due to unusual local reaction to the injection. The pharmacist, after inspecting the vial, label, and packaging, noted differences in the quality of the packaging between the suspect sample and other lots. A MedWatch report was submitted to FDA. Subsequent investigations determined that the product was counterfeit and contaminated with bacteria.
A customer returned to the pharmacy after purchasing a bottle of a liquid antacid and complained about the foul odor coming from the product when it was opened. The pharmacist took note of the terrible odor and also observed that the plastic bottle container was distended. The customer was given a similar product to replace this antacid. Next, the pharmacist checked the storeroom stock and checked the lot numbers of the affected product. Then the FDA was contacted to relay this drug product quality concern and to provide the necessary facts to investigate this production lot.
While stocking a box of 15 cc bottles of Syrup of Ipecac, a pharmacy technician noticed that one translucent bottle labeled as Syrup of Ipecac had a much brighter color than the rest. FDA was immediately contacted through its voluntary reporting program. Within one day an investigation was underway. It was discovered that the translucent product was not Syrup of Ipecac but another agent, that while not toxic would not produce the desired effect of Syrup of Ipecac if used to treat a case of poisoning. The investigation of this labeling mix-up resulted in the product being recalled.
A pharmacist observed that a 5cc unit bottle of diphenhydramine syrup made a rattling noise when shaken. After removing the seal, it became obvious that the noise was caused by loose glass fragments floating in the syrup. Recognizing the life-threatening nature of this product if swallowed, FDA was contacted. An FDA investigator picked up the samples and initiated an investigation at the manufacturer. The results revealed a problem with the production of glass bottles. This report resulted in a nationwide recall of the product.
A nurse noted a frayed cable leading to the pendant (hand control) of a hospital bed. An investigation showed that the wiring was faulty and had a tendency to fray at its point of entry into the pendant housing. This presented a potential electric shock and/or fire hazard. A recommendation for recall affected 33,155 pendants in distribution.
 
_We learned that theyâ€™ve recently changed the formula of the product (along with where itâ€™s manufactured). The sample sizes we received were the new formula, and the full sized replacements that POP recently sent out were from the last batch under the previous formula._ Which POP Beauty never announced on their site that their product will be or was undergoing a revamp of the ingredients. I do have my own suspicions on why the ingredients changed - that is the manufacturer in the US are the proprietary owners of that "recipe" and as such when POP went with the Taiwan manufacturer they had to use a different "recipe" this is why the ingredients are radically different. Why POP Beauty simply didn't say something to the effect that the Plump Pout was "new and improved" I don't know. Either way, what is sold at ULTA and at POP Beauty are NOT the same as the minis and as such are a completely different product. It's bad form on POP's part because if a person liked the minis, had there not been an issue with manufacturing, and went to buy the full size only to find out it was different... well that's misleading in my opinion.

_While it has some different ingredients, the new formula has been approved by the brand to deliver the same results, and from the brand's perspective, it will be of equal quality (with the exception, of course, of the mistake on some batches with the flavoring). Theyâ€™ve been working with this manufacturer for 15 years for other products in their line and have a very trusting relationship with them (again, with the exception of the recent mistake)._ I don't believe that the new formula is "improved" from the old ones. Granted that's not what Ipsy said but that's the implication they're making. If you look at the ingredients from the so-called "old" full size glosses to the new ones, the new ones are missing numerous ingredients that the so-called "old" formula has that the "new" formula doesn't. The so-called "old" formula has avocado oil, vitamin e oil, almond oil, lavender butter, jojoba seed oil, mango butter and aloe vera extract... the so-called "new" one is missing all those items except the jojoba seed oil and replaced it with merely Sambucus Nigra Fruit Extract (Elderberry).

Full size Mini Hydrogenated Polyisobutene (and) Ethylene / Propylene / Styrene Copolymer (and) Butylene / Ethylene / Styrene Copolymer Mineral Oil Mineral Oil Polyisobutylene Polybutene Beeswax Beeswax Diisostearyl Malate Copernica Cerifera (Carnouba) Wax Silica Pentaerythrityl Tetraisostearate (and) Caprylic / Capric Triglyceride (and) Stearalkonium Hectorite (and) Palmitoyl Hexapeptide-12 Ethyl Hexyl Palmitate Ethylhexyl Palmitate / Tribehenin Sorbitan Isostearate / Palmitoyl Oligopeptide Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride Benzyl Nicotinate Ethylhexyl Palmitate Persea Gratissima (Avocado Oil) Silica Dimethyl Silylate Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin-E) Butylene Glycol Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Almond) Oil Hexylene Glycol Lavandula Angustifolia Extract / Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (Lavender Butter) Phenoxyetharol Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba Seed) Oil Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil Mangifera Indica Seed Butter (Mango Butter) Tocopheryl Acetate Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract Sambucus Nigra Fruit Extract Fragrance.  Fragrance [+/- Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891) [+/- Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499) Iron Oxides (CI 77491CI 77492CI 77499) Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891) Red 7 Lake (CI 15850) Yellow 5 Lake (CI 19140) Yellow 5 Lake (CI 19140) Red 6 Lake (CI 158502) Red 33 Lake (CI 17200)].  Made in Taiwan. Designed in the USA Made in the USA.   
POP Beauty needs to stick with their US manufacturer since the Taiwan one royally screwed up and the formulation for it is totally different.


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 10, 2014)

ipsy said they were sending me a replacement mini as well as a mirabella pixie lipstick (judging from this thread, it's possible that's not what I'll receive)

and I got the tracking info days ago but all that shows up when I look it up on DHL is:





So that's really disconcerting.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2014)

Give it another day or so... DHL tracking is notorious for not updating frequently.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ipsy said they were sending me a replacement mini as well as a mirabella pixie lipstick (judging from this thread, it's possible that's not what I'll receive)

and I got the tracking info days ago but all that shows up when I look it up on DHL is:





So that's really disconcerting. 
Yep mine says the same thing.


----------



## Nislayervana (Mar 10, 2014)

I received the exact same email. What kills me is, SAY its 100% safe! why would ANYONE wanna wear something right underneath their nose that smelled like burnt plastic?!?! They know it was their fault yet they aren't telling anyone about it. *We appreciate you taking the time to inform us of your experience with the POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag. We are sincerely sorry that you have received a gloss that you feel was unsatisfactory. Ever since POP Beauty started, our passion has always been to create the best products. With the recent POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag, there was a flavouring issue with a small batch and we are devastated by this. We want to assure you that the product is safe for use and that most Plump Pouts delivered in this month's glam bags taste like their regular delicious selves. Please accept our sincerest apology and we hope that you can forgive us for this oversight. We will be doing everything to make sure this never happens again. Description: pop shakeup your makeup logo in black-for email Facebook Twitter www.popbeautycosmetics.com*


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 10, 2014)

Did you guys see their "official" statement on Facebook a few hours ago?  I wonder if they are lying about the FDA approved and 100% to use part...

-------------------------------------------------

Dear Ipsters,

Unfortunately some of you received a POP Plump Pout Mini with an â€œoffâ€ taste or smell as part of the IPSY send-out in February. We want to address this issue and explain exactly what we have been doing about it.

First and foremost we want to assure you that all of the ingredients used in the Plump Pout Mini, which are listed on the shrink wrap on the product packaging, are FDA approved and 100% safe for use.

The reason for the disparity between the ingredients listed on the product packaging and the website is that the full size version of the Plump Pout Mini is manufactured in the USA, while the Mini is manufactured in Taiwan. We recently reformulated the product, and our factory in Taiwan used the new formula to make the Mini.

We apologise if you have had a negative experience with this gloss. We have never encountered a problem of this nature with our products, and we assure you that we are taking this very seriously. If you feel that you have received a defective Plump Pout Mini, please do not hesitate to e-mail POPâ€™s customer service at the e-mail address below. We guarantee that every e-mail will
receive a response.

Yours sincerely,
POP beauty

[email protected]


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep mine says the same thing.
Mine too


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ipsy said they were sending me a replacement mini as well as a mirabella pixie lipstick (judging from this thread, it's possible that's not what I'll receive)

and I got the tracking info days ago but all that shows up when I look it up on DHL is:





So that's really disconcerting. 


Mine as well so I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with this message!


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 10, 2014)

*Thought I would go ahead and share myself*....

 From March 6 from Ipsy....

Hi Misty,

I'm so sorry about this!

As a result of a manufacturing mistake, the flavor/fragrance normally included in the gloss was accidentally left out of some batches. While the smell was off, we have assurance from POP that the product is safe. We're sincerely sorry that your first experience with this product was poor.

I've sent a bonus item out to your address as an extra thank you for sharing this with us. We rely on our community to keep us informed. For a better-smelling replacement of your POP lip gloss, please contact POP customer service directly and they'll send you a full-sized version!

Both ipsy and POP are committed to providing only the best for our customers, and weâ€™ll be working hard to avoid such mistakes in the future.

Let me know if you have any other questions or concerns -- I'd be happy to help.

Best regards, Denise   *And from PopBeauty*...I never mentioned Ipsy in my email in anyway   On March 7.....   Dear Misty,

We appreciate you taking the time to inform us of your experience with the POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag. We are sincerely sorry that you have received a gloss that you feel was unsatisfactory.

Ever since POP Beauty started, our passion has always been to create the best products. With the recent POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag, there was a flavouring issue with a small batch and we are devastated by this. We want to assure you that the product is safe for use and that most Plump Pouts delivered in this monthâ€™s glam bags taste like their regular delicious selves.

Please accept our sincerest apology and we hope that you  can forgive us for this oversight. We will be doing everything to make sure this never happens again.

Yours Sincerely,

POP Beauty

*I told this wasn't an acceptable response and got this response....*

DearMisty,

Weappreciate you taking the time to inform us of your experience with the POP BeautyPlump Pout in the IPSY bag. We are sincerely sorry that you have received agloss that you feel was unsatisfactory.

Eversince POP Beauty started, our passion has always been to create the bestproducts. With the recent POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag, there was aflavouring issue with a small batch and we are devastated by this. We want toassure you that the product is safe for use and that most Plump Pouts deliveredin this monthâ€™s glam bags taste like their regular delicious selves.

Pleaseaccept our sincerest apology and we hope that you can forgive us for thisoversight. We will be doing everything to make sure this never happens again.

Please send me your mailing address and the colourdesired.

Best,


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi all. I've been lurking but al received a nasty lippie. I email pop and their first email asked for my address and color. I wonder why some emails ask for that info and some don't.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 10, 2014)

> Mind posting the email?


 Sure, I'll do it as soon as I'm at an actual computer - I have never been able to figure out how to copy and paste from my phone. Btw, just read Pop's "statement" on their FB wall - more of the same nonsense.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Did you guys see their "official" statement on Facebook a few hours ago?Â  I wonder if they are lying about the FDA approved and 100% to use part... ------------------------------------------------- Dear Ipsters, Unfortunately some of you received a POP Plump Pout Mini with an â€œoffâ€ taste or smell as part of the IPSY send-out in February. We want to address this issue and explain exactly what we have been doing about it. First and foremost we want to assure you that all of the ingredients used in the Plump Pout Mini, which are listed on the shrink wrap on the product packaging, are FDA approved and 100% safe for use.


 I'm sure that the ingredients in the formula and.listed on the package are FDA-approved. That doesn't mean that the specific ingredients used in making these specific batches weren't contaminated or counterfeit. It doesn't mean that the equipment used to make them was in proper condition. It doesn't mean that there weren't issues in manufacturing or packaging or shipping that caused the batch to go bad. Without keeping a close eye on the manufacturing process, or routinely having independent checks done, it's hard to see how POP and other companies maintain the quality of their products. I wonder if these were drop-shipped to Ipsy, because it's hard to believe no one at POP noticed the problem, if it was simply the absence of flavoring. Wouldn't an easy check have revealed the issue? It amazes me that no one noticed the issue until you guys got them.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 10, 2014)

^boom roasted! Good points! I hope they don't delete your comment!! ðŸ’‹ðŸ‘â˜ðŸ‘ðŸ‘‹


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 10, 2014)

Go you [@]zadidoll[/@]!!! Well said! Very ladylike and eloquent, yet straightforward and to the point. Love it!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow, as my uncle would say, these guys are achin' for a shakin'. "FDA-approved?" FDA approval is contingent on products being labeled with the ingredients that are actually present in the product. If you add or remove an ingredient, your FDA approval just went out the window. I really hope that Pop and Ipsy hiding behind the FDA's skirts piques the interest of the FDA. Honestly, I'm a bit disappointed that the FDA hasn't brought the hammer down on all of this yet.

My first gloss has definitely skunked, despite smelling fine when I received it, so the "flavoring" story must only be the partial truth at best. I sent e-mails to both Pop and Ipsy on the 5th. I received the:

Quote: "We inspect all our products and always test them out ourselves here in the ipsy office. We didnâ€™t notice that the POP lip gloss smelled unusual, and thatâ€™s definitely not the type of experience we wanted you to have!"

canned response from Ipsy on the 6th stating they had issued a replacement item (not that I asked for or wanted one), but not a peep from Pop.

While I understand that Ipsy doesn't want to throw one of it's favorite partners under the bus, I'd be pretty incensed if I were Ipsy right now, especially if they pulled a bait-and-switch and had Ipsy test drive the full-size pre-reformulation products and then sent samples of a different formulation.

I'm looking at my Pop Aqua Lacquer that I received last year in my November Birchbox, and it's made in Taiwan with an ingredients list very similar to the reformulated Plump Pouts. I suspect it's made by the same company using a similar recipe.

Aqua Lacquer Full size (Flowering Fuchsia) Plump Pout Mini Mineral Oil Mineral Oil Polyisobutylene Polyisobutylene Beeswax Beeswax Diisostearyl Malate Diisostearyl Malate Silica Silica Ethyl Hexyl Palmitate Ethyl Hexyl Palmitate   Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride   Ethylhexyl Palmitate   Silica Dimethyl Silylate   Butylene Glycol   Hexylene Glycol   Phenoxyetharol Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba Seed) Oil Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil Tocopheryl Acetate Tocopheryl Acetate Propylparaben Sambucus Nigra Fruit Extract Fragrance.  Fragrance [+/- Iron Oxides (CI 77491 CI 77499 CI 77492)
[+/- Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499) Yellow No. 6, Yellow No. 5, Red No. 6, Red No. 7, Red No. 30, Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Mica Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891)   Yellow 5 Lake (CI 19140)   Red 6 Lake (CI 158502) Made in Taiwan. Designed in the USA Made in Taiwan. Designed in the USA     
(P.S. I stole your chart. It has Ethylhexyl palmitate listed 2x in the ingredients, didn't know if this was on the label or a typo in the chart.)


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
(P.S. I stole your chart. It has Ethylhexyl palmitate listed 2x in the ingredients, didn't know if this was on the label or a typo in the chart.)

Which makes me wonder if that label is even accurate at all.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2014)

It was brought to my attention that POP Beauty has shut down the ability for people to post on their wall.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Which makes me wonder if that label is even accurate at all.

On either/both products. Also, what's up with the Aqua Lacquer containing 0% aqua?


----------



## Dashery (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was brought to my attention that POP Beauty has shut down the ability for people to post on their wall.




Oh, tsk, tsk.

I will admit, this whole situation has me me look at customer service and etc. with a little more scrutiny. I just want to walk into Ipsy and POP's offices and shake them and say _this is not how you fix things, folks._


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I e-mailed them pretty late last night and they actually replied (from their end) at 1030 last night (1:30 am my time).

E-mail is saying basically what everyone else's is saying:
Was this ipsy who wrote you? It seems so by context. Wow. They've really changed their tune as far as treating the customers more carefully and respectfully by the tone of the emails. I'm pretty sure they are closely following @Zadidoll on FaceBook as well as on these threads. That has been one of the biggest complaints-- the flippant and disgusting tone they have taken with the emails.





 If you are listening, ipsy-- that is one of the the primary reasons I cancelled my subscription.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 10, 2014)

Dear MUT Ladies &amp; Zadi,

I want to be clear with what happened regarding my gloss. My experience may or may not reflect the same experience by others who are posting in this thread.

I am in a swap group for sub boxes. Naturally people from different regions of the US are members and they receive their subs at different times. 

I noticed a thread about the glosses smelling bad, in fact "reeks" is the term that was being used. 

I was aware that many people were having issues before I got my bag with the gloss. 

I unwrapped the shrink-wrapped gloss handle. I do not recall if the label had any writing on it. Many ladies had said the product smell that was first noticed was that the packaging itself was the problem. The first thing I noticed was that the black top of the gloss/handle of the wand smelled HORRIBLE. First whiff I got was that of a skunk smell. If you have ever had the misfortune to smell a skunk's spray, this was most definitely a ringer for that odor. I reeled back and then decided I would not open the gloss. It was that strong and offensive of an odor. 

About a week later I tested the scent of the packaging again. I noticed that the distinct skunk spray odor was gone and replaced by a strong petrochemical smell of burned rubber. The scent was not overwhelming in strength, but distinct and off putting. At this point I attempted to open the gloss in order to smell the product. The product smelled lovely-- like vanilla, but a bit sweeter, more like a vanilla confection. The cap continues to have the burned rubber scent.

I am wondering if the ingredients were NOT the issue at all that caused the stench, but rather that chemicals in the black, rubbery top leeched into the product? 

Did anyone else have this experience?

Please let me know if this happened to you. Zadi needs to understand all the issues anyone has had in order to present this case to the FDA. 

Thank you!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear MUT Ladies &amp; Zadi,

I want to be clear with what happened regarding my gloss. My experience may or may not reflect the same experience by others who are posting in this thread.

I am in a swap group for sub boxes. Naturally people from different regions of the US are members and they receive their subs at different times. 

I noticed a thread about the glosses smelling bad, in fact "reeks" is the term that was being used. 

I was aware that many people were having issues before I got my bag with the gloss. 

I unwrapped the shrink-wrapped gloss handle. I do not recall if the label had any writing on it. Many ladies had said the product smell that was first noticed was that the packaging itself was the problem. The first thing I noticed was that the black top of the gloss/handle of the wand smelled HORRIBLE. First whiff I got was that of a skunk smell. If you have ever had the misfortune to smell a skunk's spray, this was most definitely a ringer for that odor. I reeled back and then decided I would not open the gloss. It was that strong and offensive of an odor. 

About a week later I tested the scent of the packaging again. I noticed that the distinct skunk spray odor was gone and replaced by a strong petrochemical smell of burned rubber. The scent was not overwhelming in strength, but distinct and off putting. At this point I attempted to open the gloss in order to smell the product. The product smelled lovely-- like vanilla, but a bit sweeter, more like a vanilla confection. The cap continues to have the burned rubber scent.

I am wondering if the ingredients were NOT the issue at all that caused the stench, but rather that chemicals in the black, rubbery top leeched into the product? 

Did anyone else have this experience?

Please let me know if this happened to you. Zadi needs to understand all the issues anyone has had in order to present this case to the FDA. 

Thank you! 

Are you talking about Ipsy Swap on Facebook?

I am aware of other people reporting similar things which is why I had at one point in time asked Ipsy and POP Beauty if it's possible that during the shrink wrap process was it possible there was heat damage which resulted in some people's products spoiling while others did not. We will never know without a chemical analysis. It's also possible that there were two (or more issues) that took place including but not excluding the packaging being made from plastic that's not safe for cosmetics, contamination from product spoilage, contamination due to heat exposure, ingredients being misidentified, excess ingredients having been added (such as some batch contained a higher level of plumping agent, some containing not enough), flavoring ingredient being left out (which was admitted to) and other unknown factors.

I'm hoping as more people take this seriously they will report it to the FDA. The more reports the better as it would give the FDA more reason to look into the matter.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Are you talking about Ipsy Swap on Facebook?

*Yes. This is how I first discovered there was an issue. So I knew of the issue before I actually received my ipsy bag. *

t's also possible that there were two (or more issues) that took place including but not excluding the packaging being made from plastic that's not safe for cosmetics, contamination from product spoilage, contamination due to heat exposure, ingredients being misidentified, excess ingredients having been added (such as some batch contained a higher level of plumping agent, some containing not enough), flavoring ingredient being left out (which was admitted to) and other unknown factors.

*How does one get a chemical analysis? What does it cost to do so? I am sure it is expensive, but wondering if you know these answers. *

I'm hoping as more people take this seriously they will report it to the FDA. The more reports the better as it would give the FDA more reason to look into the matter.

*If you think it is better to have multiple reports I will do it. But I am wondering if one person or one group or party can report for many people? *

*I would also like to say that I have quite a keen sense of smell. Perhaps some people had similar issues with their product but did not notice due to poor sense of smell whether by birth, by allergies, having sinus issues due to cold or flu, etc. I am seriously concerned about this. It's one thing to worry about a powder that would not likely  be transferred transdermally. But a lip product seems to pose more issues in that it is both topical and ingested.*


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Are you talking about Ipsy Swap on Facebook? I am aware of other people reporting similar things which is why I had at one point in time asked Ipsy and POP Beauty if it's possible that during the shrink wrap process was it possible there was heat damage which resulted in some people's products spoiling while others did not. We will never know without a chemical analysis. It's also possible that there were two (or more issues) that took place including but not excluding the packaging being made from plastic that's not safe for cosmetics, contamination from product spoilage, contamination due to heat exposure, ingredients being misidentified, excess ingredients having been added (such as some batch contained a higher level of plumping agent, some containing not enough), flavoring ingredient being left out (which was admitted to) and other unknown factors. I'm hoping as more people take this seriously they will report it to the FDA. The more reports the better as it would give the FDA more reason to look into the matter.


 I noticed that for the week or so that I used my product (before it got smelly), I never got the plumping effect. It didn't tingle whatsoever, which is what I've come to expect from plumping lip products. Now after my gloss "turned", it started to tingle slightly, then burned my lips (similar feeling to a bad sunburn if you accidentally scratch it). I ended up taking Benadryl and putting hydrocortisone on my mouth after washing the product off, just in case it was some sort of allergic reaction. That time that I put it on is when I first noticed the smell. It was strange because I always capped it tightly and everything. The lack of plumping/over plumping makes me wonder if the issue could partially have been that the plumping agent wasn't fully mixed in or randomly settled to the bottom or something. Obviously there are multiple different issues going on this month, but this is just what happened on my end of things and my speculations of possible causes. And like you have said, we won't know for sure without a chemical analysis of some sort.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Yes. This is how I first discovered there was an issue. So I knew of the issue before I actually received my ipsy bag. *

*How does one get a chemical analysis? What does it cost to do so? I am sure it is expensive, but wondering if you know these answers. *

*If you think it is better to have multiple reports I will do it. But I am wondering if one person or one group or party can report for many people? *

*I would also like to say that I have quite a keen sense of smell. Perhaps some people had similar issues with their product but did not notice due to poor sense of smell whether by birth, by allergies, having sinus issues due to cold or flu, etc. I am seriously concerned about this. It's one thing to worry about a powder that would not likely  be transferred transdermally. But a lip product seems to pose more issues in that it is both topical and ingested.*

A chemical analysis is conducted by a laboratory - the one I'm familiar with SGS - how it's done exactly I'm not 100% sure other than the samples are taken and placed into a machine that breaks down the ingredients into the individual components. As for cost, unknown. My contact at SGS no longer is with SGS so I don't have one there now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do think multiple reports is helpful as it will show it's widespread and not a "small batch". Like I told the FDA in my complaint, these items do not contain a lot or batch number so there is no way to know how many were affected or how many batches were made.

I have also heard of some reporting flu-like/cold-like symptoms within days of using the product however no way to determine if the lipgloss is the cause of if was coincidental.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 11, 2014)

*sigh* this is a mess


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

Yup. And what's funny if they came out a week ago and simply said, "Dear Ipsters, We've recently discovered that there was a manufacturing issue with the Plump Pout minis and at this time we are asking that you please discontinue using these items until we can verify safety of these items." That simple. By making claims of an flavoring issue but it's "safe" and if it turns out that is not the case and it was more than that then imagine all the hot water they'll be in.


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear MUT Ladies &amp; Zadi,

I want to be clear with what happened regarding my gloss. My experience may or may not reflect the same experience by others who are posting in this thread.

I am in a swap group for sub boxes. Naturally people from different regions of the US are members and they receive their subs at different times. 

I noticed a thread about the glosses smelling bad, in fact "reeks" is the term that was being used. 

I was aware that many people were having issues before I got my bag with the gloss. 

I unwrapped the shrink-wrapped gloss handle. I do not recall if the label had any writing on it. Many ladies had said the product smell that was first noticed was that the packaging itself was the problem. The first thing I noticed was that the black top of the gloss/handle of the wand smelled HORRIBLE. First whiff I got was that of a skunk smell. If you have ever had the misfortune to smell a skunk's spray, this was most definitely a ringer for that odor. I reeled back and then decided I would not open the gloss. It was that strong and offensive of an odor. 

About a week later I tested the scent of the packaging again. I noticed that the distinct skunk spray odor was gone and replaced by a strong petrochemical smell of burned rubber. The scent was not overwhelming in strength, but distinct and off putting. At this point I attempted to open the gloss in order to smell the product. The product smelled lovely-- like vanilla, but a bit sweeter, more like a vanilla confection. The cap continues to have the burned rubber scent.

I am wondering if the ingredients were NOT the issue at all that caused the stench, but rather that chemicals in the black, rubbery top leeched into the product? 

Did anyone else have this experience?

Please let me know if this happened to you. Zadi needs to understand all the issues anyone has had in order to present this case to the FDA. 

Thank you! 
I had a very similar incident to yours. I took off the plastic and the outside of it smelled like a skunk. I didn't open it and I figured it was just the outer packaging because sometimes they have that funny smell for a while. About 2 weeks or so later I finally decided to use it. The outer smell was gone but once I opened it, it was the worst smelling thing ever. It caught me so off guard and so strong it made me lose my breath and go into a coughing fit. I'm not one who is sensitive to smells or anything like that, so for it to do that to me really says something. Like I said in my earlier post, I was put off by the way Ipsy had told me to review the ingredients like there was a certain fragrance in there that I don't like. There is obviously something wrong with them other than a "flavouring issue". It also seems like people either got one that isn't so bad like yours or the really bad ones like mine.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CindyLouBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It caught me so off guard and so strong it made me lose my breath and go into a coughing fit. I'm not one who is sensitive to smells or anything like that, so for it to do that to me really says something.

*Oh, wow! That's terrible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

Like I said in my earlier post, I was put off by the way Ipsy had told me to review the ingredients like there was a certain fragrance in there that I don't like.

*I got the same condescending canned response. It was a non-apology closely followed by gaslighting. (anyone interested in learning what this term is, please Google it-- it's worth the peek if you don't know the definition.)*

There is obviously something wrong with them other than a "flavouring issue". It also seems like people either got one that isn't so bad like yours or the really bad ones like mine.

*Not so bad is still UNACCEPTABLE. What if these lip glosses are literally poisonous? *

*I am tired of industries cutting corners for profits and putting consumers at risk. It happens regularly. I am also tired of people pretending as if this is some sort of "out of this world scenario" or some "crazy oddity." All you have to do is read the paper-- mainstreams ones-- online or off-- to know this is common. *

*How many recalled drugs and medical issues must we see in advertisements of lawsuits to realize we are being played as guinea pigs? Easier to settle than to pay for better ingredients, more thorough testing, better technology and production techniques. The FDA is after all the FOOD AND DRUG association.*

* *


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

Gas lighting is exactly what is going on here! Good call [@]mindcaviar[/@]! It's also an interesting movie. :-D


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 11, 2014)

Just posting my interaction with Ipsy, per Zadidoll's request.  I have removed any info that is personal or identifying.  Sorry this is so late in coming!

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 07, 2014  |  11:46AM PST [/SIZE]
Original message
*XXXX *wrote:

Hello,

I cancelled my subscription a few days ago and gave the reason as primarily (xxxx) chose this one to cancel because I was concerned about the quality of a particular brand product you seem to send often. From what I can tell, I will be far from the first person to notify you of this issue. My Pop Beauty lip gloss smelled horribly of chemicals, and (xxxx), I was afraid to even put it on. I realize this was most likely an issue that you were unaware of before the bags went out. What has really disappointed me is not that there was an issue with the product, but the way in which the issue has been handled. I would have expected Ipsy to be more proactive in solving the issue. I did not email your customer service about the issue myself, as I saw multiple posts in forums and blogs on the internet that people had contacted Ipsy and were basically told there was no problem. It would have been good customer service to issue replacement items, even though I'm sure that would be a large undertaking with all bags containing the gloss. Your company could have at least sent an apology email, or an email asking if the specific customer had an issue, or an announcement that an extra item would be included in the following month because of the lip gloss problem.
 

I'm sure you are already well aware of this, but the quality of customer service means A LOT to a subscriber.
 

I know as just a single customer I'm not going to make any difference to your bottom line, but chances are that if this is the way I feel, there may be many more out there that feel the same way even if they don't tell you about it.

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  11:21AM PDT[/SIZE]

*XXXX* replied:

Hi XXXX,

Thank you for contacting ipsyCare! I'm sorry to hear that you were misinformed about the POP situation. That is not the way that we handled this issue. Users are always encouraged to contact ipsyCare if there is ever an issue with one of our products. We did not issue a large announcement as this was a situation that needed to be resolved in a case by case basis. While the majority of users reported a foul smelling product, there were still many who reported that their product contained the vanilla scent that was intended.

As a result of a manufacturing mistake, the flavor/fragrance normally included in the gloss was accidentally left out of some batches. While the smell was off, we have assurance from POP that the product is safe. We're sincerely sorry that your first experience with this product was poor.

I've sent a bonus item out to your address as an extra thank you for sharing this with us. We rely on our community to keep us informed. I'd also encourage you to reach out to POP Beauty customer service regarding your experience with this gloss.

Both ipsy and POP are committed to providing only the best for our customers, and weâ€™ll be working hard to avoid such mistakes in the future.

Let me know if you have any other questions or concerns -- I'd be happy to help.

Best regards,

XXXX

PS. For more information about ipsy and our Glam Bags, check our our FAQ: http://help.ipsy.com/

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  12:58PM PDT[/SIZE]

*XXXX *replied:

Hello,

Thank you for your quick response,  it is greatly appreciated. 

I realize this issue is not your company's fault and has probably turned into a customer service nightmare.  I also realize you can only go by what Pop Beauty has told you.  However, I must respectfully say that I believe their explanation is incorrect and untruthful.  I don't know if you have had a chance to smell (or use) one of the glosses in question, but the foul odor is extremely strong.  I don't think there is any flavoring ingredient that could change or cover that smell to where it smells like vanilla.  I'm not saying Pop is purposely being untruthful, as they may be taking the word of the manufacturer,  and the manufacturer may not even be fully aware of what went wrong.  Unless testing is done I don't see how they can give a definitive answer, and if they have done testing they have not made their customers aware of it.

I appreciate you sending an item to replace the gloss - just please don't send me another Plump Pout gloss!

I did send Pop an email right before I sent one to you, and if you are interested in their response I will let you know when I hear from them.

XXXX

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  01:16PM PDT[/SIZE]

*XXXX* replied:

 

Hi XXXX, 

Thanks again for sharing your thoughts. I received a POP gloss myself this month and while my sample did not smell like vanilla, the smell did not render it useless. That is just my opinion, and just my perspective based on my sample. We're sorry to hear that you're disappointed and because of that we wouldn't send you the same product that you were initially dissatisfied with-- please accept our sincerest apologies. We've learned a valuable lesson this month, and we'll definitely use this experience to improve going forward.

Best regards,
XXXX
Just out of curiosity, if you were offered a replacement item, did they send you tracking information?  I haven't seen anything yet.  Of course, I wouldn't really blame them if they don't send me a replacement after all since I cancelled my sub.


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 11, 2014)

i have a tracking number that doesnt work had it for 5 days now


----------



## BridgetPS (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm officially freaking out. I'm just now finding all this out!! What exactly is going on with the gloss? Who do I contact for a replacement? I tried to read this entire thread but I'm legally blind and can't read it all. Thanks


----------



## Dashery (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm officially freaking out. I'm just now finding all this out!! What exactly is going on with the gloss? Who do I contact for a replacement? I tried to read this entire thread but I'm legally blind and can't read it all. Thanks
Ah, oh my! Don't freak out; you're in good hands on MUT! 





Does your gloss have the funky scent? If so, you should probably contact Ipsy and POP by email.


----------



## Dashery (Mar 11, 2014)

Little side note, the whole POP plump pout gloss issue was brought up on the March forum over at ipsy's site. There were the usual abrasive, if-you-don't-like-it-unsubscribe etc., comments. But I was kind of unnerved by how many people (even some who thought their lip glosses smelled like gasoline) had no idea about POP's manufacturing error. It just makes me bristle! This is exactly why Ipsy should have sent out an email to make everyone aware that safety concerns have been brought to their attention about the glosses. At the end of the day, the lip glosses very well may be perfectly safe, but when there's enough evidence to call into question the safety of a product, that's when customers should at least be made aware.


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm gonna just throw my opinion out there. I think pop and ipsy don't want to admit to any of this openly, because they don't want to lose business due to less subscribers, and because they don't want to have to mail replacements to the high number of people who actually complain. I also think they got way over their heads by replacing minis with full size products. I don't believe for a minute that this was a small issue. I do believe many people haven't contacted them. Doesn't mean their product was good or safe. Now. I'm not one to go around waving an American flag and screeching that everything here is perfect simply because it is manufactured here. But there's a reason so many people no longer like going to Wal-Mart, for instance. When things were made in the u.s., they were better quality because there were higher standards. As soon as outsourcing goes to certain other countries, quality almost always seems to drop significantly. They send the work there because it's cheaper, and by the same token, the product is usually cheaper, also. To say the problem lies in "forgetting an ingredient" is ridiculous, imo. Especially considering this is an entirely different manufacturer, with different and possibly less stringent guidelines, and with a different formula. So much dishonesty here. Yet, for the most part, we're made to feel that it doesn't matter, it's no biggie, use it anyway and stfu? I don't think so. Chemical burns aren't what I call "safe". *bangs head on desk*


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just posting my interaction with Ipsy, per Zadidoll's request.  I have removed any info that is personal or identifying.  Sorry this is so late in coming!

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 07, 2014  |  11:46AM PST [/SIZE]
Original message
*XXXX *wrote:

Hello,

I cancelled my subscription a few days ago and gave the reason as primarily (xxxx) chose this one to cancel because I was concerned about the quality of a particular brand product you seem to send often. From what I can tell, I will be far from the first person to notify you of this issue. My Pop Beauty lip gloss smelled horribly of chemicals, and (xxxx), I was afraid to even put it on. I realize this was most likely an issue that you were unaware of before the bags went out. What has really disappointed me is not that there was an issue with the product, but the way in which the issue has been handled. I would have expected Ipsy to be more proactive in solving the issue. I did not email your customer service about the issue myself, as I saw multiple posts in forums and blogs on the internet that people had contacted Ipsy and were basically told there was no problem. It would have been good customer service to issue replacement items, even though I'm sure that would be a large undertaking with all bags containing the gloss. Your company could have at least sent an apology email, or an email asking if the specific customer had an issue, or an announcement that an extra item would be included in the following month because of the lip gloss problem.
 

I'm sure you are already well aware of this, but the quality of customer service means A LOT to a subscriber.
 

I know as just a single customer I'm not going to make any difference to your bottom line, but chances are that if this is the way I feel, there may be many more out there that feel the same way even if they don't tell you about it.

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  11:21AM PDT[/SIZE]

*XXXX* replied:

Hi XXXX,

Thank you for contacting ipsyCare! I'm sorry to hear that you were misinformed about the POP situation. That is not the way that we handled this issue. Users are always encouraged to contact ipsyCare if there is ever an issue with one of our products. We did not issue a large announcement as this was a situation that needed to be resolved in a case by case basis. While the majority of users reported a foul smelling product, there were still many who reported that their product contained the vanilla scent that was intended.

As a result of a manufacturing mistake, the flavor/fragrance normally included in the gloss was accidentally left out of some batches. While the smell was off, we have assurance from POP that the product is safe. We're sincerely sorry that your first experience with this product was poor.

I've sent a bonus item out to your address as an extra thank you for sharing this with us. We rely on our community to keep us informed. I'd also encourage you to reach out to POP Beauty customer service regarding your experience with this gloss.

Both ipsy and POP are committed to providing only the best for our customers, and weâ€™ll be working hard to avoid such mistakes in the future.

Let me know if you have any other questions or concerns -- I'd be happy to help.

Best regards,

XXXX

PS. For more information about ipsy and our Glam Bags, check our our FAQ: http://help.ipsy.com/

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  12:58PM PDT[/SIZE]

*XXXX *replied:

Hello,

Thank you for your quick response,  it is greatly appreciated. 

I realize this issue is not your company's fault and has probably turned into a customer service nightmare.  I also realize you can only go by what Pop Beauty has told you.  However, I must respectfully say that I believe their explanation is incorrect and untruthful.  I don't know if you have had a chance to smell (or use) one of the glosses in question, but the foul odor is extremely strong.  I don't think there is any flavoring ingredient that could change or cover that smell to where it smells like vanilla.  I'm not saying Pop is purposely being untruthful, as they may be taking the word of the manufacturer,  and the manufacturer may not even be fully aware of what went wrong.  Unless testing is done I don't see how they can give a definitive answer, and if they have done testing they have not made their customers aware of it.

I appreciate you sending an item to replace the gloss - just please don't send me another Plump Pout gloss!

I did send Pop an email right before I sent one to you, and if you are interested in their response I will let you know when I hear from them.

XXXX

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  01:16PM PDT[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]XXXX[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] replied:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Hi XXXX, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks again for sharing your thoughts. I received a POP gloss myself this month and while my sample did not smell like vanilla, the smell did not render it useless. That is just my opinion, and just my perspective based on my sample. We're sorry to hear that you're disappointed and because of that we wouldn't send you the same product that you were initially dissatisfied with-- please accept our sincerest apologies. We've learned a valuable lesson this month, and we'll definitely use this experience to improve going forward.

Best regards,
XXXX[/SIZE]
Just out of curiosity, if you were offered a replacement item, did they send you tracking information?  I haven't seen anything yet.  Of course, I wouldn't really blame them if they don't send me a replacement after all since I cancelled my sub.

I wrote to both POP and Ipsy. POP didn't offer a full size gloss but Ipsy said to request one from them. I emailed POP with what Ipsy said and then they sent a one line email asking for what shade I wanted and my mailing address. Ipsy said they would send me another item but I have not heard back from them on one of my accounts. On one account I was told I would be getting a lipstick in the shade Pixie but no tracking from either account. I wonder if I should write back to them since this was all on Friday. Also POP didn't respond after I sent them my mailing address. I am very disappointed in the way both companies are handling the issue specially with something so serious.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm officially freaking out. I'm just now finding all this out!! What exactly is going on with the gloss? Who do I contact for a replacement? I tried to read this entire thread but I'm legally blind and can't read it all. Thanks
contact ipsycare! then contact POP beauty. I don't have the email addresses. Does anyone have the email addresses to share?


----------



## simpleiies (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just posting my interaction with Ipsy, per Zadidoll's request.  I have removed any info that is personal or identifying.  Sorry this is so late in coming!

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 07, 2014  |  11:46AM PST [/SIZE]
Original message
*XXXX *wrote:

Hello,

I cancelled my subscription a few days ago and gave the reason as primarily (xxxx) chose this one to cancel because I was concerned about the quality of a particular brand product you seem to send often. From what I can tell, I will be far from the first person to notify you of this issue. My Pop Beauty lip gloss smelled horribly of chemicals, and (xxxx), I was afraid to even put it on. I realize this was most likely an issue that you were unaware of before the bags went out. What has really disappointed me is not that there was an issue with the product, but the way in which the issue has been handled. I would have expected Ipsy to be more proactive in solving the issue. I did not email your customer service about the issue myself, as I saw multiple posts in forums and blogs on the internet that people had contacted Ipsy and were basically told there was no problem. It would have been good customer service to issue replacement items, even though I'm sure that would be a large undertaking with all bags containing the gloss. Your company could have at least sent an apology email, or an email asking if the specific customer had an issue, or an announcement that an extra item would be included in the following month because of the lip gloss problem.
 

I'm sure you are already well aware of this, but the quality of customer service means A LOT to a subscriber.
 

I know as just a single customer I'm not going to make any difference to your bottom line, but chances are that if this is the way I feel, there may be many more out there that feel the same way even if they don't tell you about it.

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  11:21AM PDT[/SIZE]

*XXXX* replied:

Hi XXXX,

Thank you for contacting ipsyCare! I'm sorry to hear that you were misinformed about the POP situation. That is not the way that we handled this issue. Users are always encouraged to contact ipsyCare if there is ever an issue with one of our products. We did not issue a large announcement as this was a situation that needed to be resolved in a case by case basis. While the majority of users reported a foul smelling product, there were still many who reported that their product contained the vanilla scent that was intended.

As a result of a manufacturing mistake, the flavor/fragrance normally included in the gloss was accidentally left out of some batches. While the smell was off, we have assurance from POP that the product is safe. We're sincerely sorry that your first experience with this product was poor.

I've sent a bonus item out to your address as an extra thank you for sharing this with us. We rely on our community to keep us informed. I'd also encourage you to reach out to POP Beauty customer service regarding your experience with this gloss.

Both ipsy and POP are committed to providing only the best for our customers, and weâ€™ll be working hard to avoid such mistakes in the future.

Let me know if you have any other questions or concerns -- I'd be happy to help.

Best regards,

XXXX

PS. For more information about ipsy and our Glam Bags, check our our FAQ: http://help.ipsy.com/

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  12:58PM PDT[/SIZE]

*XXXX *replied:

Hello,

Thank you for your quick response,  it is greatly appreciated. 

I realize this issue is not your company's fault and has probably turned into a customer service nightmare.  I also realize you can only go by what Pop Beauty has told you.  However, I must respectfully say that I believe their explanation is incorrect and untruthful.  I don't know if you have had a chance to smell (or use) one of the glosses in question, but the foul odor is extremely strong.  I don't think there is any flavoring ingredient that could change or cover that smell to where it smells like vanilla.  I'm not saying Pop is purposely being untruthful, as they may be taking the word of the manufacturer,  and the manufacturer may not even be fully aware of what went wrong.  Unless testing is done I don't see how they can give a definitive answer, and if they have done testing they have not made their customers aware of it.

I appreciate you sending an item to replace the gloss - just please don't send me another Plump Pout gloss!

I did send Pop an email right before I sent one to you, and if you are interested in their response I will let you know when I hear from them.

XXXX

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  01:16PM PDT[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]XXXX[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] replied:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Hi XXXX, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks again for sharing your thoughts. I received a POP gloss myself this month and while my sample did not smell like vanilla, the smell did not render it useless. That is just my opinion, and just my perspective based on my sample. We're sorry to hear that you're disappointed and because of that we wouldn't send you the same product that you were initially dissatisfied with-- please accept our sincerest apologies. We've learned a valuable lesson this month, and we'll definitely use this experience to improve going forward.

Best regards,
XXXX[/SIZE]
Just out of curiosity, if you were offered a replacement item, did they send you tracking information?  I haven't seen anything yet.  Of course, I wouldn't really blame them if they don't send me a replacement after all since I cancelled my sub.

I wrote to both POP and Ipsy. POP didn't offer a full size gloss but Ipsy said to request one from them. I emailed POP with what Ipsy said and then they sent a one line email asking for what shade I wanted and my mailing address. Ipsy said they would send me another item but I have not heard back from them on one of my accounts. On one account I was told I would be getting a lipstick in the shade Pixie but no tracking from either account. I wonder if I should write back to them since this was all on Friday. Also POP didn't respond after I sent them my mailing address. I am very disappointed in the way both companies are handling the issue specially with something so serious.

Pixie is probably the Mirabella Lip Sheers from May 2013 bag.

https://mirabellabeauty.com/colour-sheers.html


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> Pixie is probably the Mirabella Lip Sheers from May 2013 bag. https://mirabellabeauty.com/colour-sheers.html


 Ooh! I'm supposedly getting this replacement and love that pixi color!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> i have a tracking number that doesnt work had it for 5 days now


 I've had my tracking info for quite some time and nothing is showing up for me either. I get an error screen on the DHL site saying that some packages may not have updated tracking, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## jessicamazing (Mar 11, 2014)

M



> Dear MUT Ladies &amp; Zadi, I want to be clear with what happened regarding my gloss. My experience may or may not reflect the same experience by others who are posting in this thread. I am in a swap group for sub boxes. Naturally people from different regions of the US are members and they receive their subs at different times.Â  I noticed a thread about the glosses smellingÂ bad, in fact "reeks" is the term that was being used.Â  I was aware that many people were having issues before I got my bag with theÂ gloss.Â  I unwrapped the shrink-wrapped gloss handle. I do not recall if the label had any writing on it. Many ladies had said the productÂ smell that wasÂ first noticed was thatÂ the packaging itself was the problem. The first thing I noticed was that the black top of the gloss/handleÂ of the wand smelled HORRIBLE.Â First whiff I got was that of a skunk smell. If you have ever had the misfortune to smell a skunk's spray, this was most definitely a ringer for that odor. I reeled back and then decided I would not open the gloss. It was that strong and offensive of an odor.Â  About a week later I tested the scent of the packaging again. I noticed that the distinct skunk spray odor was gone and replaced by a strong petrochemical smell of burned rubber. The scent was not overwhelming in strength, but distinct and off putting. At this point IÂ attempted to open the gloss in order to smell the product. The product smelled lovely-- like vanilla, but a bit sweeter, more like a vanilla confection. The cap continues to have the burned rubber scent. I am wondering if the ingredientsÂ wereÂ NOT the issue at all that caused the stench, but rather that chemicals in the black, rubberyÂ top leeched into theÂ product?Â  Did anyone else have this experience? Please let me know if this happened to you. Zadi needs to understand all the issues anyone has had in order to present this case to the FDA.Â  Thank you!Â


 My experience is similar to yours. The packaging smelled awful, but the actual gloss smelled ok. Not like the sweet vanilla scent it's supposed to smell like, but a somewhat artificial I-guess-you-could-call-it-vanilla kind of scent. I haven't opened it and done a smell check to make sure it hasn't spoiled (like has been the case for others) in more than a week or so. However, no matter the smell, I don't feel comfortable continuing to use the product. I'm wondering if I should bother contacting ipsycare. I know I was one of the lucky few who didn't get a terrible smelling gloss, but in light of everything I've read on this thread, I'm just not convinced it's safe to use.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 11, 2014)

> Give it another day or so... DHL tracking is notorious for not updating frequently.


 Mine has been saying this for four days!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> Mine has been saying this for four days!


 Same here. :-(


----------



## BelleSade (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh god. Mine was fine... the cap stunk, but not the gloss itself. Opened it again today. HORRIBLE. Like it died. Burnt chemical rubber ish.

Dunno if to contact Pop/Ipsy over this, since it "went bad", not was bad from the start.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> Oh god. Mine was fine... the cap stunk, but not the gloss itself. Opened it again today. HORRIBLE. Like it died. Burnt chemical rubber ish. Dunno if to contact Pop/Ipsy over this, since it "went bad", not was bad from the start.


 Mine decided to skunk out on me after a week or so. I contacted pop and ipsy about it.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicamazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My experience is similar to yours. The packaging smelled awful, but the actual gloss smelled ok. Not like the sweet vanilla scent it's supposed to smell like, but a somewhat artificial I-guess-you-could-call-it-vanilla kind of scent. I haven't opened it and done a smell check to make sure it hasn't spoiled (like has been the case for others) in more than a week or so. However, no matter the smell, I don't feel comfortable continuing to use the product. I'm wondering if I should bother contacting ipsycare. I know I was one of the lucky few who didn't get a terrible smelling gloss, but in light of everything I've read on this thread, I'm just not convinced it's safe to use.

You should contact them to let them know you're not comfortable in using it. Even if they don't offer you a replacement or you don't ask for a replacement as the very least give them your opinion.


----------



## roskandy (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I unwrapped the shrink-wrapped gloss handle. I do not recall if the label had any writing on it. Many ladies had said the product smell that was first noticed was that the packaging itself was the problem. The first thing I noticed was that the black top of the gloss/handle of the wand smelled HORRIBLE. First whiff I got was that of a skunk smell. If you have ever had the misfortune to smell a skunk's spray, this was most definitely a ringer for that odor. I reeled back and then decided I would not open the gloss. It was that strong and offensive of an odor. 

About a week later I tested the scent of the packaging again. I noticed that the distinct skunk spray odor was gone and replaced by a strong petrochemical smell of burned rubber. The scent was not overwhelming in strength, but distinct and off putting. At this point I attempted to open the gloss in order to smell the product. The product smelled lovely-- like vanilla, but a bit sweeter, more like a vanilla confection. The cap continues to have the burned rubber scent.

I am wondering if the ingredients were NOT the issue at all that caused the stench, but rather that chemicals in the black, rubbery top leeched into the product?

On mine, the gloss definitely smelled bad--before opening it, the handle and the container didn't smell like anything.

What worries me is that the plastic in the packaging is not safe and chemicals from the plastic were leaching into the gloss. I work in a lab with many many many chemicals and the pop glosses that I got (I got one and a replacement) smells kind of like stuff that we have to keep in special containers because they're dangerous.

There is NO way that a missing flavoring is the problem here. Maybe that's what the manufacturing plant said, but my guess is that they're lying to cover their asses.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BelleSade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh god. Mine was fine... the cap stunk, but not the gloss itself. Opened it again today. HORRIBLE. Like it died. Burnt chemical rubber ish.

Dunno if to contact Pop/Ipsy over this, since it "went bad", not was bad from the start.

I don't think it would hurt to send both Ipsy and Pop an e-mail. Mine also went from smelling fine to smelling terrible in a short amount of time, which doesn't jive with their "flavoring left out" excuse. In that case, it would have stunk from day 1. I think the manufacturer is trying to cover their *** with the most benign explanation they could dream up, but it doesn't match the reports of lip glosses first smelling fine and then going off a week or two later.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
On mine, the gloss definitely smelled bad--before opening it, the handle and the container didn't smell like anything.

What worries me is that the plastic in the packaging is not safe and chemicals from the plastic were leaching into the gloss. I work in a lab with many many many chemicals and the pop glosses that I got (I got one and a replacement) smells kind of like stuff that we have to keep in special containers because they're dangerous.

There is NO way that a missing flavoring is the problem here. Maybe that's what the manufacturing plant said, but my guess is that they're lying to cover their asses.

Would it possible for you to checks yours at the lab with a chemical analysis?


----------



## roskandy (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Would it possible for you to checks yours at the lab with a chemical analysis?
Unfortunately, I don't work in a lab where we have access to things that can check the chemical breakdown.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Would it possible for you to checks yours at the lab with a chemical analysis?
Unfortunately, I don't work in a lab where we have access to things that can check the chemical breakdown.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 11, 2014)

And...

If its anything close to the pharma side, the manufacturer is required to have "retains".  These are retained samples from each lot that are under specific storage conditions (corresponding to those on the label) up until the expiry.  In my business, you must monitor those samples for things like degregation and you should be able to pull those samples for testing if need be.  Now you dont want to pull them for a "one off" situation, however with the number of complaints that they have received, this should have sparked an investigation.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 11, 2014)

I just e-mailed a testing company for a price quote to see how much it would cost to get to the bottom of this mystery with 3rd party testing. I will keep you updated if I hear back. While I realize this is a cheap lip gloss, it would be worth some amount of money to me to learn what the actual problem was, and to blow this up online if the products are indeed unsafe to use.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

I posted this on Inside Edition's facebook wall and someone - who works as a Victim's Advocate at a State Attorney General's office has been asking me questions all day. Anyone who has had a negative experience with the product should post on that wall post and include photos.


----------



## Jonimeow (Mar 11, 2014)

Just an FYI, I experimented with my stinky gloss, and added 2 drops of peppermint extract to it.  Smells good now, and has some plumping action.  Wiped it off immediately, nonetheless. Did it about a week ago, and it still smells fine.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted this on Inside Edition's facebook wall and someone - who works as a Victim's Advocate at a State Attorney General's office has been asking me questions all day. Anyone who has had a negative experience with the product should post on that wall post and include photos.




Ooh! Ask them if they would be willing to foot the bill for lab testing, tell them it would make a great investigative report.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 11, 2014)

I know this is off topic but because I read about the problems every time I use mine I have to smell it....it smells fine but I'm like "hm this an okay smell???". For me it's all in my head but sorry to all you girls with bad product!!!

If they would have just admitted there was a problem and offered a replacement in next months bag, I'm sure people would be fine with that. No one likes to feel like they are being misled. People would be




instead of



Missing flavoring my a$$!

*If they sent a replacement item next month as a extra item, this would have been a cost effective way to correct the problem. Just a bit more in shipping and everyone would think they did their best to resolve the matter. For the ones who unsubscribed they would feel like if they had just given them a chance pop/ipsy would have made it right.


----------



## way2gocoolie (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks to Dashery linking this to me on one of the ipsy threads, I joined to tell you guys what happened today with this.

While I was one of the few that did not experience problems with the gloss, I still wanted to look into it further. I went ahead and bought the full size today. I was planning on buying the full size eventually, since I liked the sample so much. So I tried it on today. I got that burning sensation that people were talking about. I. did. not. like. it. at. all.

It's a shame really too, also kinda weird. I liked the sample size so much, but it was the full size product that was causing problems for me.

Now to be fair, I haven't had a lot of experience with plumping products. However, the October 2013 Glam Bag, I received the Buxom Full On Lip Polish (Dolly) by Bare Essentials and I LOVED it! It plumped my lips really well, and it had a minty tingle feel on my lips and I felt comfortable. Pop Beauty's Plump Pout, however, made me feel uncomfortable.

I'm making a video now (it will be my first one, so I'm nervous) that shows me trying it on for the first time. I'm thinking it might be fair to go ahead to have someone physically speaking about it. It's a shame. I really like the Pop Beauty products. :C


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *way2gocoolie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys, thanks to Dashery linking this to me on one of the ipsy threads, I joined to tell you guys what happened today with this.

While I was one of the few that did not experience problems with the gloss, I still wanted to look into it further. I went ahead and bought the full size today. I was planning on buying the full size eventually, since I liked the sample so much. So I tried it on today. I got that burning sensation that people were talking about. I. did. not. like. it. at. all.

It's a shame really too, also kinda weird. I liked the sample size so much, but it was the full size product that was causing problems for me.

Now to be fair, I haven't had a lot of experience with plumping products. However, the October 2013 Glam Bag, I received the Buxom Full On Lip Polish (Dolly) by Bare Essentials and I LOVED it! It plumped my lips really well, and it had a minty tingle feel on my lips and I felt comfortable. Pop Beauty's Plump Pout, however, made me feel uncomfortable.

I'm making a video now (it will be my first one, so I'm nervous) that shows me trying it on for the first time. I'm thinking it might be fair to go ahead to have someone physically speaking about it. It's a shame. I really like the Pop Beauty products. :C

Since you bought the full size one today, can you check the box packaging to see where it was made and the ingredients? Ipsy and POP have stated that the full size are their old formula and the minis are their new formula. It'd be interesting to see if the ones sold in store are the new formula or old one.


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 11, 2014)

I emailed Ipsy and PopBeauty Sunday.  No response yet from Ipsy.  PopBeauty replied with their "sorry yours didn't taste delicious but everyone elses did!" (not exact quote, obvs).

That wording makes me think of 5 kids at a birthday party, eating delicious cupcakes, while the 6th takes a bite and discovers his was made out of salt instead of sugar.  "Ooh, yours doesn't taste good?  Theirs does, so bummer for you!"

It's a PR nightmare for them, but it's their own fault.  I'm annoyed, especially because I really like the color of the lipgloss and was SUPER excited to try it.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed Ipsy and PopBeauty Sunday.  No response yet from Ipsy.  PopBeauty replied with their "sorry yours didn't taste delicious but everyone elses did!" (not exact quote, obvs).

That wording makes me think of 5 kids at a birthday party, eating delicious cupcakes, while the 6th takes a bite and discovers his was made out of salt instead of sugar.  "Ooh, yours doesn't taste good?  Theirs does, so bummer for you!"

It's a PR nightmare for them, but it's their own fault.  I'm annoyed, especially because I really like the color of the lipgloss and was SUPER excited to try it.

What was the exact email from them? Curious to see it.


----------



## way2gocoolie (Mar 11, 2014)

I made scans, but the scans didn't turn out well due to the silver shine lettering. He's a picture I took with my iphone: 





Here's the scans if anyone is curious:













Ingredients read:

Hydrogenated Polyisobutene (and) Ethylene / Propylene / Styrene Copolymer (and) Butylene / Ethylene / Styrene Copolymer, Mineral Oil, Polybutene, Beeswax, Copemica Cerifera (Camauba) Wax, Pentaerythntyl Tetraisostearate (and) Caprylic / Capric Triglyceride (and) Stearalkonium Hectorite (and) Palmitoyl Hexapeptide-12, Ethylhexyl Palmitate / Tribehenin Sorbitan Isostearate / Palmitoyl Oligopeptide, Benzyl Nicotinate, Persea Gratissima (Avocado Oil), Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin-E), Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Almond) Oil, Lavandula Angustifolia Extract / Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (Lavender Butter), Simmondsia Chinesis (Jojoba Seed) Oil, Mangifera Indica Seed Butter (Mango Butter), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Fragrance. [+/- Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499), Red 7 Lake (CI 15850), Yellow 5 Lake (CI 19140), Red 33 Lake (CI 17200)].

"Made in the USA"

Man...that was a lot. Sorry if I misspelled an ingredient, but it was hard to read because the letters are so small and squished together.


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What was the exact email from them? Curious to see it.
It's one that I think has already been posted here:

Dear Beth,   We appreciate you taking the time to inform us of your experience with the POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag. We are sincerely sorry that you have received a gloss that you feel was unsatisfactory. Ever since POP Beauty started, our passion has always been to create the best products. With the recent POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag, there was a flavouring issue with a small batch and we are devastated by this. We want to assure you that the product is safe for use and that most Plump Pouts delivered in this monthâ€™s glam bags taste like their regular delicious selves. Please accept our sincerest apology and we hope that you  can forgive us for this oversight. We will be doing everything to make sure this never happens again.   Yours Sincerely, POP Beauty


----------



## Dashery (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *way2gocoolie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made scans, but the scans didn't turn out well due to the silver shine lettering. He's a picture I took with my iphone: 





Here's the scans if anyone is curious:













Ingredients read:

Hydrogenated Polyisobutene (and) Ethylene / Propylene / Styrene Copolymer (and) Butylene / Ethylene / Styrene Copolymer, Mineral Oil, Polybutene, Beeswax, Copemica Cerifera (Camauba) Wax, Pentaerythntyl Tetraisostearate (and) Caprylic / Capric Triglyceride (and) Stearalkonium Hectorite (and) Palmitoyl Hexapeptide-12, Ethylhexyl Palmitate / Tribehenin Sorbitan Isostearate / Palmitoyl Oligopeptide, Benzyl Nicotinate, Persea Gratissima (Avocado Oil), Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin-E), Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Almond) Oil, Lavandula Angustifolia Extract / Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (Lavender Butter), Simmondsia Chinesis (Jojoba Seed) Oil, Mangifera Indica Seed Butter (Mango Butter), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Fragrance. [+/- Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499), Red 7 Lake (CI 15850), Yellow 5 Lake (CI 19140), Red 33 Lake (CI 17200)].

"Made in the USA"

Man...that was a lot. Sorry if I misspelled an ingredient, but it was hard to read because the letters are so small and squished together. 
I checked the ingredients Zadi posted and this looks like the new formula to me.

I have question. Is the production of the full sized glosses now taking place in the manufacturer in Taiwan? I'm just asking because this packaging says made in USA.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What was the exact email from them? Curious to see it.
It's one that I think has already been posted here:

Dear Beth,   We appreciate you taking the time to inform us of your experience with the POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag. We are sincerely sorry that you have received a gloss that you feel was unsatisfactory. Ever since POP Beauty started, our passion has always been to create the best products. With the recent POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag, there was a flavouring issue with a small batch and we are devastated by this. We want to assure you that the product is safe for use and that most Plump Pouts delivered in this monthâ€™s glam bags taste like their regular delicious selves. Please accept our sincerest apology and we hope that you  can forgive us for this oversight. We will be doing everything to make sure this never happens again.   Yours Sincerely, POP Beauty 
I call BS on their reply because their "regular delicious selves" are made in the US and contain different ingredients.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's one that I think has already been posted here:

Dear Beth,   We appreciate you taking the time to inform us of your experience with the POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag. We are sincerely sorry that you have received a gloss that you feel was unsatisfactory. Ever since POP Beauty started, our passion has always been to create the best products. With the recent POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag, there was a flavouring issue with a small batch and we are devastated by this. We want to assure you that the product is safe for use and that most Plump Pouts delivered in this monthâ€™s glam bags taste like their regular delicious selves. Please accept our sincerest apology and we hope that you  can forgive us for this oversight. We will be doing everything to make sure this never happens again.   Yours Sincerely, POP Beauty
That is the same one I received and promptly told them that their responses was inappropriate.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *way2gocoolie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made scans, but the scans didn't turn out well due to the silver shine lettering. He's a picture I took with my iphone: 





Here's the scans if anyone is curious:













Ingredients read:

Hydrogenated Polyisobutene (and) Ethylene / Propylene / Styrene Copolymer (and) Butylene / Ethylene / Styrene Copolymer, Mineral Oil, Polybutene, Beeswax, Copemica Cerifera (Camauba) Wax, Pentaerythntyl Tetraisostearate (and) Caprylic / Capric Triglyceride (and) Stearalkonium Hectorite (and) Palmitoyl Hexapeptide-12, Ethylhexyl Palmitate / Tribehenin Sorbitan Isostearate / Palmitoyl Oligopeptide, Benzyl Nicotinate, Persea Gratissima (Avocado Oil), Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin-E), Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Almond) Oil, Lavandula Angustifolia Extract / Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (Lavender Butter), Simmondsia Chinesis (Jojoba Seed) Oil, Mangifera Indica Seed Butter (Mango Butter), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Fragrance. [+/- Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499), Red 7 Lake (CI 15850), Yellow 5 Lake (CI 19140), Red 33 Lake (CI 17200)].

"Made in the USA"

Man...that was a lot. Sorry if I misspelled an ingredient, but it was hard to read because the letters are so small and squished together. 
I checked the ingredients Zadi posted and this looks like the new formula to me.

I have question. Is the production of the full sized glosses now taking place in the manufacturer in Taiwan? I'm just asking because this packaging says made in USA.


If this helps:

Full size Mini Hydrogenated Polyisobutene (and) Ethylene / Propylene / Styrene Copolymer (and) Butylene / Ethylene / Styrene Copolymer Mineral Oil Mineral Oil Polyisobutylene Polybutene Beeswax Beeswax Diisostearyl Malate Copernica Cerifera (Carnouba) Wax Silica Pentaerythrityl Tetraisostearate (and) Caprylic / Capric Triglyceride (and) Stearalkonium Hectorite (and) Palmitoyl Hexapeptide-12 Ethyl Hexyl Palmitate Ethylhexyl Palmitate / Tribehenin Sorbitan Isostearate / Palmitoyl Oligopeptide Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride Benzyl Nicotinate Ethylhexyl Palmitate Persea Gratissima (Avocado Oil) Silica Dimethyl Silylate Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin-E) Butylene Glycol Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Almond) Oil Hexylene Glycol Lavandula Angustifolia Extract / Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (Lavender Butter) Phenoxyetharol Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba Seed) Oil Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil Mangifera Indica Seed Butter (Mango Butter) Tocopheryl Acetate Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract Sambucus Nigra Fruit Extract Fragrance.  Fragrance [+/- Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891) [+/- Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499) Iron Oxides (CI 77491CI 77492CI 77499) Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891) Red 7 Lake (CI 15850) Yellow 5 Lake (CI 19140) Yellow 5 Lake (CI 19140) Red 6 Lake (CI 158502) Red 33 Lake (CI 17200)].  Made in Taiwan. Designed in the USA Made in the USA.   
What you have is the so-called "old" formula. The so-called "new" formula contain these ingredients:

Fuchsia Freesia: mineral oil, polyisobutylene, beeswax, disosteary malate, silica, ethyl hexyl palmitate, caprylic/capric triglyceride, ethylheyxl palmitate, silica dimethyl siliate, butylene glycol, pentylene glycol, sodium, hyaluronate, caprylyl glycol, hexylene glycol, phenoxyetharol, simmondsia chinensis(jojoba) seed oil, tocopherl acetate, sambucus nigra fruit extract, fragrance [+/- iron oxides (cl 77491, cl 77492, cl 77499), titanium dioxide (cl 77891), yellow 5 lake (cl 19140:1), red 6 lake (cl 15850:2) red 7 Lake (cl 15850:1)]

Peony Petal: mineral oil, polyisobutylene, beeswax, disosteary malate, silica, ethyl hexyl palmitate, caprylic/capric triglyceride, ethylheyxl palmitate, silica dimethyl siliate, butylene glycol, pentylene glycol, sodium, hyaluronate, caprylyl glycol, hexylene glycol, phenoxyetharol, simmondsia chinensis(jojoba) seed oil, tocopherl acetate, sambucus nigra fruit extract, fragrance [+/- iron oxides (cl 77491, cl 77492, cl 77499), titanium dioxide (cl 77891), yellow 5 lake (cl 19140:1), red 6 lake (cl 15850:2) red 7 Lake (cl 15850:1)]


----------



## gemstone (Mar 11, 2014)

This makes me worried about all of the products they are now sampling through birchbox.  Although, if something happens and Birchbox handles it anywhere near as well as they did the issues with the Befine moisturizer, it will be a non-issue.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This makes me worried about all of the products they are now sampling through birchbox.  Although, if something happens and Birchbox handles it anywhere near as well as they did the issues with the Befine moisturizer, it will be a non-issue.

I was told by a BeFine rep that they did get a chemical analysis on the product and had samples tested. I'm not sure if they still have a copy of it, I'm sure they do, so you could always ask them about it.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This makes me worried about all of the products they are now sampling through birchbox.  Although, if something happens and Birchbox handles it anywhere near as well as they did the issues with the Befine moisturizer, it will be a non-issue.

I was told by a BeFine rep that they did get a chemical analysis on the product and had samples tested. I'm not sure if they still have a copy of it, I'm sure they do, so you could always ask them about it.

No I was saying that Birchbox and befine handled it extremely well, so at leastI don't have to worry about Birchbox doing what ipsy has done.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh! I TOTALLY agree with that. Come to think of it... I had a small hand in that as well by going to my Birchbox contact and within 24 hours or so both Birchbox and BeFine went to subscribers affected by it. lol I guess I'm a bit of a busybody. LOL

BUT!! I like what BeFine did... they had the samples tested to see if the items were harmful or safe just to be sure. POP Beauty has yet to do that or announce that they plan on doing that. They've been silent today.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh! I TOTALLY agree with that. Come to think of it... I had a small hand in that as well by going to my Birchbox contact and within 24 hours or so both Birchbox and BeFine went to subscribers affected by it. lol I guess I'm a bit of a busybody. LOL
LOL well we all appreciate it!  All of this could have been already handled if both companies had acted swiftly and appropriately, but now ipsy is probably going to lose a ton of subscribers, and anyone who got that gloss is going to let everyone know about their issues with the company.


----------



## stricmo (Mar 11, 2014)

This is my first post. I have been stalking and reading posts from all of the lovely MUT ladies for quite awhile. My plump pout is one that smelled awful from the start. I really liked the color so I used it anyways for a week (good judgement goes out the window at times). After a week of use, once a day, my lips were aweful. Not chapped but more like severe windburn with peeling and redness. I suppose it could be an allergic reaction but I highly doubt it as I do not have sensitive skin and have never had a reaction to anything (other than laundry). I haven't emailed ipsy or pop yet but wanted to share my experience because it took awhile for it to develop into an issue and I do not believe this is safe. I do not think it is fair for Ipsy to say it is up to a subscriber to decide if a product is safe, as said in a previous email i read here, when i pay them to send me products and should be able to trust that they are safe for the general public. If I had aversions or allergies with certain products I would check the ingredients and that is different than the wrong or missing ingredients. I am a bit sad that my first post is a rant about this with all of the fabulous things I read from the rest of the MUT gals. Thank you Zadidoll and everyone else going above and beyond looking into this for the rest of us!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stricmo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first post. I have been stalking and reading posts from all of the lovely MUT ladies for quite awhile. My plump pout is one that smelled awful from the start. I really liked the color so I used it anyways for a week (good judgement goes out the window at times). After a week of use, once a day, my lips were aweful. Not chapped but more like severe windburn with peeling and redness. I suppose it could be an allergic reaction but I highly doubt it as I do not have sensitive skin and have never had a reaction to anything (other than laundry). I haven't emailed ipsy or pop yet but wanted to share my experience because it took awhile for it to develop into an issue and I do not believe this is safe. I do not think it is fair for Ipsy to say it is up to a subscriber to decide if a product is safe, as said in a previous email i read here, when i pay them to send me products and should be able to trust that they are safe for the general public. If I had aversions or allergies with certain products I would check the ingredients and that is different than the wrong or missing ingredients. I am a bit sad that my first post is a rant about this with all of the fabulous things I read from the rest of the MUT gals. Thank you Zadidoll and everyone else going above and beyond looking into this for the rest of us!

I hate reading about your lips, you shouldn't have had to suffer, it's just not right that you did. I know POP Beauty didn't intend to send out potentially contaminated products, no company thinks, "hey let's poison our customers!" so I'm hoping that they get the products tested by an independent lab and provide proof. And if it turns out the products are contaminated or harmful that they go after the manufacturer for 1) lying to them and 2) providing faulty products.

Please, if your lips are still damaged/injured, please take pictures and document it. Even if you don't send it to the FDA or to POP Beauty or to Ipsy right now at least keep documentation of it with photos in the event you do want to contact any of them.


----------



## stricmo (Mar 11, 2014)

They are better but still a bit red and flakey on the outside. I will try to take some in the morning. If "burnt" lips are the worst of it I will be ok. I agree that none of it was intentional and I really am not upset it did this (I really shouldn't have tried to use it). I just wish Ipsy and POP would have handled the fallout differently. Although I will probably never buy a POP product again I will continue to subscribe to Ipsy as everything with them has been great for me other than this. More than anything I wanted to share my experience so if someone else has a gross tube they can learn from my terrible judgement skills.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 11, 2014)

The mini's seem like they have a crap ton of chemicals in them.  Why not just test it to make sure the correct chemicals were actually used.  If they are such a great company then they should be able to stand by their product fully.  Wouldn't I take a sip of wine to prove to the king that I wasn't poisoning him if I were being honest?  They should get an analysis to say - you don't believe us, but here is proof that everything is kosher.  If you stand by your product then you should be willing to get it tested because there should be nothing to fear.  

I read somewhere that they don't have batch numbersâ€¦I thought products were suppose to that way if there is a recall they can recall the proper ones..? I chucked mine so I can't say.

This is totally reminding me of the car company (I think Toyota) that had an acceleration problem and they were like, "Nope. Nothing wrong. Nothing to see here."


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 11, 2014)

I hate to bring it up but they are setting themselves up for a lawsuit.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate to bring it up but they are setting themselves up for a lawsuit.

I agree. I'm a little surprised they want to continue their relationship with the Taiwanese manufacturer after all of this instead of suing them for damages, the cost of sending out replacements, the cost of the original minis, and the harm that it's done to their reputation, but I imagine that international lawsuits are pretty complicated. Also, that's contingent on the manufacturer being financially solvent enough that they would recoup anything from a lawsuit.


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 12, 2014)

I emailed them. I haven't been on MUT in weeks and discovered and read this thread after I emailed them but before I read their reply and emailed them a second time. I hadn't read the whole thread yet and didn't realize at the time that all I got was a form response (I had only read the first few pages of the thread when I got their reply) and now I'm even angrier than I was when I originally wrote them back. As it is, I kind of let them have it and I'm curious to see how they'll respond.

(I actually have another account and it also got the gloss so I still have an unopened one as well...lucky me.)

Here is my correspondence with PopBeauty:

ME:

[SIZE=small]Hello, I recently attempted to use my Pop Beauty lip gloss from my February Ipsy bag and not only does it smell incredibly TOXIC it also BURNED when I attempted to apply a small amount to my lips!!!! I don't know if mine was somehow compromised or tampered with but something is VERY NOT RIGHT with this product. Have you heard this from anyone else?? Something is seriously wrong. I don't know if the product was old/damaged and if this the fault of Ipsy or of PopBeauty but someone severely messed up. Would you like me to send my lip gloss in so you can smell what I am referring to as far as the TOXIC odor? This experience has left me very paranoid about future PopBeauty products and even to use the products I already have (many, many of them) for fear this will happen again. I am extremely lucky I didn't apply more as I believe I received a minor chemical burn from just the small amount I did apply for a few seconds. Something is seriously not right with this product and something needs to be done ASAP! I look forward to a quick reply and some answers! Thank you.

PopBeauty: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]We appreciate you taking the time to inform us of your experience with the POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag. We are sincerely sorry that you have received a gloss that you feel was unsatisfactory.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]Ever since POP Beauty started, our passion has always been to create the best products. With the recent POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag, there was a flavouring issue with a small batch and we are devastated by this. We want to assure you that the product is safe for use and that most Plump Pouts delivered in this monthâ€™s glam bags taste like their regular delicious selves.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]Please accept our sincerest apology and we hope that you  can forgive us for this oversight. We will be doing everything to make sure this never happens again.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]Yours Sincerely,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]POP Beauty

ME: [/SIZE]

This is NOT a flavoring issue!!! It BURNED, as I said. It is not that I simply "feel" the product is not satisfactory, it IS NOT. Fact, not an opinion. Your response is insulting. There is more going on here and based on the googling I've done many people were affected. You sell products people put on sensitive parts of their FACE, take some responsibility. I'm lucky I barely used it, I have seen pictures of people with visible lip burns after using it! Based on your response I can no longer trust PopBeauty products. 
They might as well have responded with "No1 currr!!!11"


----------



## SaraP (Mar 12, 2014)

Anytime a company has a bad run with a manufacturer it can break them. Emails like this are a great way to add another nail to the coffin.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's one that I think has already been posted here:

Dear Beth,   We appreciate you taking the time to inform us of your experience with the POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag. We are sincerely sorry that you have received a gloss that you feel was unsatisfactory. Ever since POP Beauty started, our passion has always been to create the best products. With the recent POP Beauty Plump Pout in the IPSY bag, there was a flavouring issue with a small batch and we are devastated by this. We want to assure you that the product is safe for use and that most Plump Pouts delivered in this monthâ€™s glam bags taste like their regular delicious selves. Please accept our sincerest apology and we hope that you  can forgive us for this oversight. We will be doing everything to make sure this never happens again.   Yours Sincerely, POP Beauty
Anytime a company has a bad run with a manufacturer it can break them. Emails like this are a great way to add another nail to the coffin. Never a good idea to give off the impression "Most of the product was good, sorry you "FEEL" like yours wasn't. Better luck next time..."


----------



## Dashery (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mini's seem like they have a crap ton of chemicals in them.  Why not just test it to make sure the correct chemicals were actually used.  If they are such a great company then they should be able to stand by their product fully.  Wouldn't I take a sip of wine to prove to the king that I wasn't poisoning him if I were being honest?  They should get an analysis to say - you don't believe us, but here is proof that everything is kosher.  If you stand by your product then you should be willing to get it tested because there should be nothing to fear.  

I read somewhere that they don't have batch numbersâ€¦I thought products were suppose to that way if there is a recall they can recall the proper ones..? I chucked mine so I can't say.

*This is totally reminding me of the car company (I think Toyota) that had an acceleration problem and they were like, "Nope. Nothing wrong. Nothing to see here."*
It's actually really interesting that you bring the Toyota thing up. It was back in 2009 when they got reports of their cars accelerating on their own, and in response Toyota did recall millions of cars and tried to fix them. But what's really interesting about this story, is that _there was nothing wrong with the cars_. They were tested and pretty conclusively proven (though some will disagree) to be perfectly fine. And yet, Toyota still suffers by being remember for this story.

I just thought it was interesting to bring up, because it gives you an idea how much a safety incident can affect a company's reputation. Then add to that a company (such as POP) that doesn't handle the whole thing well, and you've got a recipe for disaster.


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anytime a company has a bad run with a manufacturer it can break them. Emails like this are a great way to add another nail to the coffin. Never a good idea to give off the impression "Most of the product was good, sorry you "FEEL" like yours wasn't. Better luck next time..."

I completely agree. It's also more insulting and even dumber on their part to tell the consumer that they're sorry they "feel" there was a problem with the product and in the next sentence admit there *WAS* an issue with the product! Even if the rank one I received is theoretically "safe" (which, due to the burning sensations I don't believe) it REEKS, this is an obvious issue and they acknowledge that the product isn't to their usual "standard" ... so...


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate to bring it up but they are setting themselves up for a lawsuit.
Law student, checking in here ;D


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I completely agree. It's also more insulting and even dumber on their part to tell the consumer that they're sorry they "feel" there was a problem with the product and in the next sentence admit there *WAS* an issue with the product! Even if the rank one I received is theoretically "safe" (which, due to the burning sensations I don't believe) it REEKS, this is an obvious issue and they acknowledge that the product isn't to their usual "standard" ... so...
"We're sorry you dislike our malfunctioning product. Normally our products don't malfunction, you'd like those products."

This whole thing has been a mess to watch and I'm not even a subscriber. Scary to think about considering the sensitive nature of where these products go though.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 12, 2014)

This was posted on POP Beauty's public statement. It's been cut off but someone else sent me a similar email:

https://www.facebook.com/POPBeauty.ShakeupYourMakeup/posts/10151934496411338?comment_id=30774601&amp;offset=0&amp;total_comments=103 Just keeping you in the loop:

The gloss will be sent out to you ASAP.

All of the ingredients in the formulation are FDA approved (of
course) for 
the IPSY bag we produced some 200,000 samples within that figure
there was 
a small percentage of glosses we believe were missing the *aroma* the
vanilla scent, the result was that the lip gloss essentially had a 
smell/taste that we were aware of. All of the samples we tested 
ourselves/had been party to ourselves during the formulation process
had 
the correct aroma so until we were alerted to the problem we had no
idea 
this had happened.

What we have done/are doing was requested testing from the lab where
the 
gloss was made thorough testing of the glosses so that we knew that
the 
lip glosses were *safe* to use and the lab testing came back
yesterday 
that the lip glosses did indeed only contain FDA approved ingredients
and 
also they were safe to use. This is only part of the outcome as we
have 
submitted the samples to an independent US based lab for testing too,
once 
I have the outcome from this testing I will share with you the
outcome.

It is very distressing to hear that you have had a bad experience
with the

Here's the rest of the email per someone's PM to me:

Quote: It is very distressing to hear that you have had a bad experience with the
gloss and I understand that you are a product down from the IPSY bag.

If you are open to it please feel free to choose any product from the POP
website and I will have it sent out to you.
As soon as I have the results from the US lab I will out of courtesy keep
you informed.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 12, 2014)

Omg when will they stop treating us all differently??? Almost anyone who tried it had their lips mildly burnt from what I can tell from comments and my own experience and I even gagged and had to promptly remove it and yet they just wrote a bs response to me after I emailed them multiple times!! Omg they would really be consistent with their customers. I would never ever consider purchasing an item from them again. And honestly if ipsy sends me another thing by them I will unsubscribe immediately!!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *simpleiies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just posting my interaction with Ipsy, per Zadidoll's request.  I have removed any info that is personal or identifying.  Sorry this is so late in coming!

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 07, 2014  |  11:46AM PST [/SIZE]
Original message
*XXXX *wrote:

Hello,

I cancelled my subscription a few days ago and gave the reason as primarily (xxxx) chose this one to cancel because I was concerned about the quality of a particular brand product you seem to send often. From what I can tell, I will be far from the first person to notify you of this issue. My Pop Beauty lip gloss smelled horribly of chemicals, and (xxxx), I was afraid to even put it on. I realize this was most likely an issue that you were unaware of before the bags went out. What has really disappointed me is not that there was an issue with the product, but the way in which the issue has been handled. I would have expected Ipsy to be more proactive in solving the issue. I did not email your customer service about the issue myself, as I saw multiple posts in forums and blogs on the internet that people had contacted Ipsy and were basically told there was no problem. It would have been good customer service to issue replacement items, even though I'm sure that would be a large undertaking with all bags containing the gloss. Your company could have at least sent an apology email, or an email asking if the specific customer had an issue, or an announcement that an extra item would be included in the following month because of the lip gloss problem.
 

I'm sure you are already well aware of this, but the quality of customer service means A LOT to a subscriber.
 

I know as just a single customer I'm not going to make any difference to your bottom line, but chances are that if this is the way I feel, there may be many more out there that feel the same way even if they don't tell you about it.

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  11:21AM PDT[/SIZE]

*XXXX* replied:

Hi XXXX,

Thank you for contacting ipsyCare! I'm sorry to hear that you were misinformed about the POP situation. That is not the way that we handled this issue. Users are always encouraged to contact ipsyCare if there is ever an issue with one of our products. We did not issue a large announcement as this was a situation that needed to be resolved in a case by case basis. While the majority of users reported a foul smelling product, there were still many who reported that their product contained the vanilla scent that was intended.

As a result of a manufacturing mistake, the flavor/fragrance normally included in the gloss was accidentally left out of some batches. While the smell was off, we have assurance from POP that the product is safe. We're sincerely sorry that your first experience with this product was poor.

I've sent a bonus item out to your address as an extra thank you for sharing this with us. We rely on our community to keep us informed. I'd also encourage you to reach out to POP Beauty customer service regarding your experience with this gloss.

Both ipsy and POP are committed to providing only the best for our customers, and weâ€™ll be working hard to avoid such mistakes in the future.

Let me know if you have any other questions or concerns -- I'd be happy to help.

Best regards,

XXXX

PS. For more information about ipsy and our Glam Bags, check our our FAQ: http://help.ipsy.com/

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  12:58PM PDT[/SIZE]

*XXXX *replied:

Hello,

Thank you for your quick response,  it is greatly appreciated. 

I realize this issue is not your company's fault and has probably turned into a customer service nightmare.  I also realize you can only go by what Pop Beauty has told you.  However, I must respectfully say that I believe their explanation is incorrect and untruthful.  I don't know if you have had a chance to smell (or use) one of the glosses in question, but the foul odor is extremely strong.  I don't think there is any flavoring ingredient that could change or cover that smell to where it smells like vanilla.  I'm not saying Pop is purposely being untruthful, as they may be taking the word of the manufacturer,  and the manufacturer may not even be fully aware of what went wrong.  Unless testing is done I don't see how they can give a definitive answer, and if they have done testing they have not made their customers aware of it.

I appreciate you sending an item to replace the gloss - just please don't send me another Plump Pout gloss!

I did send Pop an email right before I sent one to you, and if you are interested in their response I will let you know when I hear from them.

XXXX

[SIZE=9.5pt]MAR 09, 2014  |  01:16PM PDT[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]XXXX[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] replied:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Hi XXXX, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks again for sharing your thoughts. I received a POP gloss myself this month and while my sample did not smell like vanilla, the smell did not render it useless. That is just my opinion, and just my perspective based on my sample. We're sorry to hear that you're disappointed and because of that we wouldn't send you the same product that you were initially dissatisfied with-- please accept our sincerest apologies. We've learned a valuable lesson this month, and we'll definitely use this experience to improve going forward.

Best regards,
XXXX[/SIZE]
Just out of curiosity, if you were offered a replacement item, did they send you tracking information?  I haven't seen anything yet.  Of course, I wouldn't really blame them if they don't send me a replacement after all since I cancelled my sub.

I wrote to both POP and Ipsy. POP didn't offer a full size gloss but Ipsy said to request one from them. I emailed POP with what Ipsy said and then they sent a one line email asking for what shade I wanted and my mailing address. Ipsy said they would send me another item but I have not heard back from them on one of my accounts. On one account I was told I would be getting a lipstick in the shade Pixie but no tracking from either account. I wonder if I should write back to them since this was all on Friday. Also POP didn't respond after I sent them my mailing address. I am very disappointed in the way both companies are handling the issue specially with something so serious.

Pixie is probably the Mirabella Lip Sheers from May 2013 bag. Still nothing on my second account or tracking for the pixie.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 12, 2014)

For people that were offered a replacement by Ipsy - did you receive and tracking number, and if so, how long after they told you they would send you something did you get tracking?  And did anyone get a replacement without Ipsy having sent them tracking first?  I'm wondering if they forgot/decided not to send me the replacement they offered.


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 12, 2014)

I still have not heard back from Pop after my reply to their pointless email. I wonder if I'm even going to. I read their Facebook post... How lovely that every email will get a "reply" - most in the form of a pointless form email. I am incredibly angry at their non action.


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still have not heard back from Pop after my reply to their pointless email. I wonder if I'm even going to. I read their Facebook post... How lovely that every email will get a "reply" - most in the form of a pointless form email. I am incredibly angry at their non action.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still have not heard back from Pop after my reply to their pointless email. I wonder if I'm even going to. I read their Facebook post... How lovely that every email will get a "reply" - most in the form of a pointless form email. I am incredibly angry at their non action.


Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For people that were offered a replacement by Ipsy - did you receive and tracking number, and if so, how long after they told you they would send you something did you get tracking?  And did anyone get a replacement without Ipsy having sent them tracking first?  I'm wondering if they forgot/decided not to send me the replacement they offered.
 no not one peep. tracking still doesnt work either.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For people that were offered a replacement by Ipsy - did you receive and tracking number, and if so, how long after they told you they would send you something did you get tracking?  And did anyone get a replacement without Ipsy having sent them tracking first?  I'm wondering if they forgot/decided not to send me the replacement they offered.
So...I emailed Ipsy again and was told it takes 3-5 days for them to process an order.

I'm not happy with Pop or Ipsy at the moment, but a big part of me really feels sorry for their customer service reps.  I know they are just doing their jobs and telling customers what they have been instructed to tell them, but it's hard to not get upset and shoot the messenger.  I bet they are dealing with lots of ticked off customers the past few days.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 12, 2014)

My latest post on the POP Beauty post on their wall.

Quote: I'm happy to read the people are being told - via email unfortunately - that POP Beauty is now taking this more seriously. Hopefully they WILL make it public including the name of the lab in the US that will have conducted the analysis. 

I just don't get why POP isn't more transparent because what they posted online in the original statement contradicts what they told Ipsy and what they told people via email. In emails to people and to Ipsy they said there was a manufacturing issue with a flavoring ingredient (single tense) which was also sent in a postcard with the replacements people were getting YET in their statement above they clearly state, "all of the ingredients used in the Plump Pout Mini, which are listed on the shrink wrap on the product packaging, are FDA approved and 100% safe for use" and yet we know this is not the issue at hand nor accurate as the label is incomplete or incorrect. If there's an ingredient missing then the label can't be used to "prove" the product is safe or not, only a chemical analysis can.

In regards to Michelle B. comments. It's not about being "Entitled America". I have spoken to other company representatives from very well known brands, and have been told multiple times that making samples is more expensive than making full size. In some cases it's not exactly "more" expensive but more that the cost of a smaller size is the same a full size so the profit from a smaller size is far less than a full size. 

I suspect, and granted this is pure speculation on my part, that the reason why POP Beauty went with the manufacturer in Taiwan for making the minis is due to it being less expensive to get it done. So making 200,000 units (presumable 100,000 of each color) that it wasn't feasible for POP to have the US manufacturer make the minis. As for the reason that there was such a dramatic formula change could possibly be that POP does not own the proprietary rights to the formula used in the full size glosses and as such by having the Taiwan manufacturer make the minis, POP was unable to use the US manufacturer's formula ("recipe"). 

Again, that's pure speculation on my part which makes more sense than what POP has told Ipsy or the public. I, for one, don't believe that they (POP) would send out 200,000 units of a product that is not available for sale in a full size when the two products are completely different. If you go to ULTA or order off POP you're going to get the US manufacturer's formula not the Taiwan one. My guess is that they thought that no one would notice because there would be no issues with the glosses. This is probably why Ipsy had no clue, during negotiations with POP, that there was such a radical change.

Here's a copy of that "postcard" note they sent out.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest post on the POP Beauty post on their wall.

Here's a copy of that "postcard" note they sent out.




Isn't that just a printout of one of the email response someone received?


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Here's a copy of that "postcard" note they sent out. 

It's very close the form email they sent me yesterday - minus the part about getting the free full sized product and adding a line about how they're sorry I "feel" it is unsatisfactory. The message makes more sense with that line included, otherwise, they're pretty much just saying that normally the product doesn't reek and most people's didn't this time but yours did, "sorry you feel" it's not good even though we admit it was messed up, kthxbi. They still need to contact a PR firm. They have no idea how the interact with the public.


----------



## springerl (Mar 12, 2014)

> Isn't that just a printout of one of the email response someone received?


 Yep, almost word for word of mine. Mine did not offer to send me anything.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 12, 2014)

I may be way off base here, but it rubs me the wrong way that they state that most of the minis tasted like "their regular delicious selves".  I realize they want to do damage control, but to me the statement makes it sound like they don't think it's such a big deal and that every one is making way too big of a deal out of it - and then that they are trying to sell us on more gloss by telling us how good they taste/smell.  Every time I read that phrase, it makes me think of actually _tasting_ that horrible-tasting gloss.  Blech.


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may be way off base here, but it rubs me the wrong way that they state that most of the minis tasted like "their regular delicious selves".  I realize they want to do damage control, but to me the statement makes it sound like they don't think it's such a big deal and that every one is making way too big of a deal out of it - and then that they are trying to sell us on more gloss by telling us how good they taste/smell.  Every time I read that phrase, it makes me think of actually _tasting_ that horrible-tasting gloss.  Blech.

Right. And to then not offer one of those "delicious" ones knowing the person you're replying to got a nasty one just really takes the cake, in my opinion. Not that I ever plan to use a PopBeauty product again, free or not.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't that just a printout of one of the email response someone received?
AFAIK we all got that email response when we initially emailed PB.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 12, 2014)

An evil part of me wishes I could just hold down the person at POP who wrote that ridiculous form email and apply the gasoline gloss to their lips until they can't take it anymore... :icon_twis


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest post on the POP Beauty post on their wall.

Here's a copy of that "postcard" note they sent out.




Isn't that just a printout of one of the email response someone received?


It was posted on Reddit from someone who received the full size replacement from POP and that note was included.


----------



## Dashery (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

An evil part of me wishes I could just hold down the person at POP who wrote that ridiculous form email and apply the gasoline gloss to their lips until they can't take it anymore...








 Remind me never to cross you.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 12, 2014)

> :icon_eek: Â Remind me never to cross you.Â :7: Â


 Haha I swear I'm nice. I just hate that they keep saying most were "their delicious selves"!


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 12, 2014)

I posted a pic of an identical note on the thread just before this one was created...so I guess they just started sending them out over the last week or so.



I don't get why they keep talking about taste and flavoring, when we're talking about smell and burning. lol


----------



## Jonimeow (Mar 12, 2014)

> It was posted on Reddit from someone who received the full size replacement from POP and that note was included. http://www.reddit.com/r/BeautyBoxes/comments/2032nv/pop_beauty_replacement_package_my_observations_in/


 I got a replacement full-size gloss from Pop, and I received no note at all, just the gloss in the envelope.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 12, 2014)

> Haha I swear I'm nice. I just hate that they keep saying most were "their delicious selves"!


 I'm sure you are! I know you were half-joking, but the way they are handling this feels like they don't care about what we think much less our safety. When we are being treated like a bunch of idiots, how can part of you not want to put the evidence in their face where they can't deny it? I didn't ask Ipsy for a replacement but they told me they were sending one, and out of principle I will be unhappy if they don't follow through. I don't like feeling like they think we will believe any story they choose to tell us no matter how nonsensical it is.


----------



## Dashery (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha I swear I'm nice. I just hate that they keep saying most were "their delicious selves"!
Oh, how that phrase will haunt us in our dreams someday...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 12, 2014)

Still no further response from PopBeauty but Ipsy got back to me and then back to me again quickly when I replied.

Here is our correspondence:

My original email, sent the same time I contacted PopBeauty (yesterday) with essentially the same message. This was sent before I knew this problem was so widespread:

Hello, I recently attempted to use my Pop Beauty lip gloss from my February bag and not only does it smell incredibly TOXIC it also BURNED when I attempted to apply a small amount to my lips!!!! I don't know if mine was somehow compromised or tampered with but something is VERY NOT RIGHT with this product. Have you heard this from anyone else?? Something is seriously wrong. Does Ipsy test the products they send out in advance? I don't see how this could not have been obvious! Would you like me to send my lip gloss in so you can see what I am referring to as far as the TOXIC odor? This experience has left me very paranoid about future Ipsy bags and problems. I am extremely lucky I didn't apply more as I believe I received a minor chemical burn from just the small amount I did apply for a few seconds. I will also be contacting the manufacturer, I'm not sure on who's end this problem lies.

Ipsy's first reply, same as most people's:

Thanks for writing, and I'm so sorry about this!

As a result of a manufacturing mistake, the flavor/fragrance normally included in the gloss was accidentally left out of some batches. While the smell was off, we have assurance from POP that the product is safe. We're sincerely sorry that your first experience with this product was poor.

I've sent a bonus item out to your address as an extra thank you for sharing this with us. We rely on our community to keep us informed. I'd also encourage you to reach out to POP Beauty customer service regarding your experience with this gloss.

Both ipsy and POP are committed to providing only the best for our customers, and weâ€™ll be working hard to avoid such mistakes in the future.

Let me know if you have any other questions or concerns -- I'd be happy to help.

My reply to Ipsy:

Thank you for responding. I did contact Pop, because, as I said, it
actually BURNED when I attempted to sample it despite the smell. Upon
further research about this issue I have seen pictures on social media of
people with chapped/burned lips. Pop basically blew me off when I contacted
them by sending me a form email saying they are sorry that I "feel" that
the product was "unsatisfactory" right before saying the same thing you did
about an ingredient being missing. So they basically are saying is my
opinion that the gloss is not right and then saying in the next line that
the gloss DID have a problem. Horrible customer service. They are taking
zero responsibility. I also don't believe that it was simple a missing
flavoring agent. If that is the case their product is still disgusting,
it's just covered up most of the time. This smell is horrific.

I don't blame Ipsy for this problem but I do hope that Ipsy takes a hard
look at whether or not to continue with this company. Your reputation is on
the line when you are the one sending out a company's products. I can't say
I would be glad to get another PopBeauty item in my bag EVER again. People
aren't going to forget this, Pop's reputation is taking a serious hit.

Ipsy's reply:

I understand how you are feeling. And I'm really sorry that you received that customer service. I will pass along your thoughts/ experience to our brand team. I also encourage you to review the brand in your Glam Room. Please let me know if you have any further questions or concerns.
 
I'm pretty satisfied with Ipsy's responses but I still wish I didn't have to come to them - they should have/still should send out an email advising people about this issue. Lord knows that what has been smelled cannot be unsmelled!!!

PopBeauty can piss off.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
There is NO way that a missing flavoring is the problem here. Maybe that's what the manufacturing plant said, but my guess is that they're lying to cover their asses.
I don't care what the manufacturing plant told Pop Beauty. Before releasing any apologies, information, or issuing any replacements the samples should have been recalled and tested. It is criminal that ipsy and P.B. are recklessly handing out samples that they know may be contaminated or harmful. Even if there is the *slightest* possibility there should be no THOUGHT to even give these to customers. I am disgusted with the situation.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 12, 2014)

Speaking of recalls, I thought you ladies would get a kick out of this. I posted this on my FB wall earlier.

Quote:  As a beauty blogger I know how important it is to have a good camera. (I'm still learning to use mine.) Well color me surprised when on the local evening news during the Consumer Alert segment they announce that the Consumer Product Safety Commission issued a recall to the Canon PowerShot SX50 HS Digital Cameras. (Not my camera.)

Reason: "Hazard: A chemical used in the rubber part of the viewfinders on the camera can cause skin or eye irritation or an allergic reaction to the user."

So if you own this please contact Canon as the recall is "Recalled for Repair".


http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Canon-Recalls-to-Repair-PowerShot-SX50-HS-Digital-Cameras/

Seriously funny. Canon recalls a CAMERA because of "_skin or eye irritation or an allergic reaction_" but POP Beauty won't recall their products based on complaints from customers on the smell alone much less complaints of skin or lip irritation or an allergic reaction.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello Dear MUT Ladies, 

I have caught up on this thread and I've noticed that many of you have had the experience of trying your product after a couple of weeks and noticing a change in the odor. I decided to follow suit. The first thing I did was unscrew the top, remove the wand and sniff the doe foot applicator. It had a nice scent-- that of a vanilla confection. I wanted to be sure, and so I decided to redo the experiment. This time as I was pulling out the wand from the container I caught a whiff of a foul odor. I sniffed the doe foot applicator tip and again I sensed that the product was sweetly vanilla.

Why did I smell something foul? I continued to sniff around the product like a blood hound.

HOLY CRAP! And by HOLY I mean supernaturally supreme, and by CRAP I mean disgusting feces. LOL

The product around the top of the wand close to the black rubbery cap was SO GROSS, as if something was spoiled-- close to a meat going bad smell, in other words: ROT. O.M.F.G. 

I'm not a masochist, but decided to try to sniff again and the same thing happened-- you can't smell the ROT on the tip but near the cap ROT.

I don't know how the vanilla fragrance can cover the smell of a damn dead body, but it sure did-- even being that close, I could only distinctly smell the sweet scent on the tip of the applicator-- in other words the fragrance masked the foulness so much that I had to physically move the cap area to my nose in order to get the horrible scent . 

Here's my take: That black rubber is fouling the product. After all, the burning rubber scent originally came from the CAP and the product to me was fine. Now that I've opened it and it has sat, the product touching or very near the cap smells disgusting. Perhaps the ingredients are FINE and that yes, maybe the scent WAS left out of some of the finished product. BUT THE PHYSICAL CONTACT WITH THAT BLACK RUBBER IS CAUSING THE SMELL. And maybe the fragrance is strong enough to cover up the foul smell for some people. 

Ideas??? Input??? Is anyone willing to go sniff again??? hahaa that sounds so crazy to type out. But we need to follow up any ideas because none of the companies involved seem to give a damn about the consumer. They certainly won't tell us what is going on.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 12, 2014)

@zadidoll , POP needs to test that rubber!! THAT IS LIKELY THE SOURCE!


----------



## sstich79 (Mar 12, 2014)

Side note on this issue: is there a way to edit our product reviews on the Ipsy site? I reviewed my original gloss immediately upon receiving it, when the smell was odd but hadn't yet blossomed into rancid death, and I had given it a decent review because I loved the color and consistency. But now I'd like to edit it to show my disapproval for Pop there, for whatever it's worth. Any thoughts?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 12, 2014)

Nope. No way to edit the reviews once made.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sstich79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Side note on this issue: is there a way to edit our product reviews on the Ipsy site? I reviewed my original gloss immediately upon receiving it, when the smell was odd but hadn't yet blossomed into rancid death, and I had given it a decent review because I loved the color and consistency. But now I'd like to edit it to show my disapproval for Pop there, for whatever it's worth. Any thoughts?

This is exactly what I'd like to do as well. I opened it right away but never used it but reviewed it anyway before I could forget to and then...it "changed" into what is is now..

And I agree that rancid death/rot/dead bodies is the smell. Might even be worse. I'm scared that it is still even in my home, it was THAT bad. But I'm keeping it until further information is known in case it is needed. I also have an unopened one...I refuse to find out if it is from the "bad batch" or not.

Am I a giant ass if if I take a picture of all my PopBeauty products going into the trash can and email it to PopBeauty? I still can't believe their response and then their lack of one after I replied. If I don't hear anything by Friday I'm writing them again.

EDIT:

Quote:  Nope. No way to edit the reviews once made.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ugh, that sucks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jessicamazing (Mar 12, 2014)

> Hello Dear MUT Ladies,Â  I have caught up on this thread and I've noticed that many of you have had the experience of trying your product after a couple of weeks and noticing a change in the odor. I decided to follow suit. The first thing I did was unscrew the top, remove the wand and sniff the doe foot applicator. It had a nice scent-- that of a vanilla confection. I wanted to be sure, and so I decided to redo the experiment. This time as I was pulling out the wand from the container I caught a whiff of a foul odor. I sniffed the doe foot applicator tip and again I sensed that the product was sweetly vanilla. Why did I smell something foul? I continued to sniff around the product like a blood hound. HOLY CRAP! And by HOLY I mean supernaturally supreme, and by CRAPÂ I mean disgusting feces. LOL The product around the top of the wand close to the black rubbery cap was SO GROSS, as if something was spoiled-- close to a meat going bad smell, in other words: ROT. O.M.F.G.Â  I'm not a masochist, but decided to try to sniff again and the same thing happened-- you can't smell the ROT on the tip but near the cap ROT. I don't know how the vanilla fragrance can cover the smell of a damn dead body, but it sure did-- even being that close, I could only distinctly smell the sweet scent on the tip of the applicator-- in other words the fragrance masked the foulness so much that I had to physicallyÂ move the cap area to my nose in order to get the horrible scentÂ .Â  Here's my take: That black rubber is fouling the product. After all, the burning rubberÂ scent originally came from the CAP and the product to me was fine. Now that I've opened it and it has sat, the product touching or very near the cap smells disgusting. Perhaps the ingredients are FINE and that yes, maybe the scent WAS left out of some of the finished product. BUT THE PHYSICAL CONTACT WITH THAT BLACK RUBBER IS CAUSING THE SMELL. And maybe the fragrance is strong enough to cover up the foul smell for some people.Â  Ideas??? Input??? Is anyone willing to go sniff again??? hahaa that sounds so crazy to type out. But we need to follow up any ideas because none of the companies involved seem to give a damn about the consumer. They certainly won't tell us what is going on.Â


 I actually decided to smell mine again tonight. Initially, I thought the cap was what smelled bad, but tonight I noticed that the smell of the cap had almost entirely dissipated, but the wand didn't smell great. It wasn't like what you're describing, but it wasn't sweet smelling like it's supposed to be. More like rubber with a tiny hint of vanilla, if anything. I'll have to go back and look at the inside of the applicator and see if I see something similar to what you saw.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 13, 2014)

I still haven't received even a canned response from Pop from the email I sent on the 5th. 

Shocker that the lab that produced the product couldn't find anything wrong with it, especially considering the financial implications of admitting they screwed up 200,000 units, or better yet, a subset of 200,000 units, but they don't know which ones because they don't use lot numbers.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 13, 2014)

If you guys get crappy responses from Ipsy like I did, make sure you click the "Rate My Response" link at the bottom of the e-mail and tell them that the response was unacceptable, and why. Maybe it will give them a better idea of what kind of responses people are looking for.


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 13, 2014)

Just a warning here, for those who get migraines - beware of smelling the rancid gloss. Both times I smelled mine triggered an aural, painful as Hades migraine. I threw them away so I wouldn't be tempted again.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicamazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually decided to smell mine again tonight. Initially, I thought the cap was what smelled bad, but tonight I noticed that the smell of the cap had almost entirely dissipated, but the wand didn't smell great. It wasn't like what you're describing, but it wasn't sweet smelling like it's supposed to be. More like rubber with a tiny hint of vanilla, if anything. I'll have to go back and look at the inside of the applicator and see if I see something similar to what you saw.
This was my experience as well. My thought was there may be something wrong with the applicator wand. I e-mailed Ipsy the day after receiving my bag and received a replacement, in a different color, from Ipsy. The first just had a rubber odor but not gross or overpowering, just off putting. The second had a less rubbery odor with a tiny hint of vanilla but still not a yummy, I want to wear this, smell. I was fortunate in that I did not have a reaction to either glosses and while I can't yet bring myself to throw them away (they are so pretty and it makes me sad) I doubt I'll be wearing them. We're just going to have to break up slowly I guess.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 13, 2014)

Subbing for updates on this!


----------



## Jwhackers (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a different experience than most of you with the gloss. I noticed an odd smell, but not a terrible one. Upon smelling the gloss for the first time, I got a sort of burnt cinnamon smell. I assumed that was how the gloss was supposed to smell, and that it must be a plumping gloss. I noted this both times in my youtube videos about the gloss. That it wasn't an unpleasant smell. Just a burnt sort of cinnamon smell like they had gone for a cinnamon-y scent and didn't quite hit the nail on the head. I didn't know it was supposed to smell like vanilla, or I would have immediately known something was off about the gloss. It wasn't until I saw people posting here about the off smell that I realized something might be wrong with my gloss, and have since discontinued use. I wonder how many other people had a similar experience to me and continue to use their gloss thinking nothing of it.


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 13, 2014)

well I'm writing to Ipsy today. i still have no info nor have received my replacements and tracking still doesn't work.


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 13, 2014)

So, 5 days ago I was giving a tracking number for my replacements from ipsy. DHL wouldn't update for a while and now that it did, it shows it wasn't picked by the shipping partner until YESTERDAY NIGHT. It "arrived at DHL Global Mail Facility" today. 

What? How? I'm assuming this means that even though it appeared ipsy assigned it a tracking number 5 days ago, (and I thought they shipped it then) they didn't actually ship it until yesterday. 

Ugh, now it's going to take FOREVER.


----------



## lochnessie (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, 5 days ago I was giving a tracking number for my replacements from ipsy. DHL wouldn't update for a while and now that it did, it shows it wasn't picked by the shipping partner until YESTERDAY NIGHT. It "arrived at DHL Global Mail Facility" today. 

What? How? I'm assuming this means that even though it appeared ipsy assigned it a tracking number 5 days ago, (and I thought they shipped it then) they didn't actually ship it until yesterday. 

Ugh, now it's going to take FOREVER. 
Same thing happened with me - I received my tracking number on March 8th, and it looks like it finally shipped out last night and is now hanging out in NC. I probably won't see the replacements for at least another week :/


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just a warning here, for those who get migraines - beware of smelling the rancid gloss. Both times I smelled mine triggered an aural, painful as Hades migraine. I threw them away so I wouldn't be tempted again.
yeup.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 13, 2014)

> Same thing happened with me - I received my tracking number on March 8th, and it looks like it finally shipped out last night and is now hanging out in NC. I probably won't see the replacements for at least another week :/





> Give it another day or so... DHL tracking is notorious for not updating frequently.


 At least you all are finally getting information. Mine still is not updating. I just sent Ipsy my third email (and fourth communication, counting a mention on the FB page) concerning this. So far I got an FB response telling me to email Ipsycare for help, and that's all I've heard. I'd give my eye teeth and half my derriÃ¨re for a phone number right about now!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 13, 2014)

OMG my tracking from ipsy finally works! I had the same thing as others did. Ipsy sent me the info several days ago, but didn't really ship it until yesterday apparently.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 13, 2014)

Are the numbers you received longer than the regular tracking number that we get sent with the monthly bags? The one in my email is close to 20 digits and starts with 4. The ones I get every month are shorter, if I recall correctly.


----------



## lochnessie (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are the numbers you received longer than the regular tracking number that we get sent with the monthly bags? The one in my email is close to 20 digits and starts with 4. The ones I get every month are shorter, if I recall correctly.
I think the ones we receive with our monthly bags just have the first digits hidden on the DHL tracking page page. However, if you look at the actual tracking link for your bag, it shows the full almost 20 digits that start with a 4 in the link. Same ol' wonderful DHL service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are the numbers you received longer than the regular tracking number that we get sent with the monthly bags? The one in my email is close to 20 digits and starts with 4. The ones I get every month are shorter, if I recall correctly.
I think the ones we receive with our monthly bags just have the first digits hidden on the DHL tracking page page. However, if you look at the actual tracking link for your bag, it shows the full almost 20 digits that start with a 4 in the link. Same ol' wonderful DHL service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If it helps, my Ipsy bag this month has the following #s per the DHL site:

DHL GM #

104096039261####

Customer Confirmation

*9999914592460####*

Delivery by USPS

92748*9999914592460####*


----------



## jessicamazing (Mar 13, 2014)

> This was my experience as well. My thought was there may be something wrong with the applicator wand. I e-mailed Ipsy the day after receiving my bag and received a replacement, in a different color, from Ipsy. The first just had a rubber odor but not gross or overpowering, just off putting. The second had a less rubbery odor with a tiny hint of vanilla but still not a yummy, I want to wear this, smell. I was fortunate in that I did not have a reaction to either glosses and while I can't yet bring myself to throw them away (they are so pretty and it makes me sad) I doubt I'll be wearing them. We're just going to have to break up slowly I guess.


 Haha I'm torn as well. It's so pretty, and the two times I tried it, it didn't irritate my lips, but I just don't feel comfortable using it after all this mess. Not to mention it just smells like something I don't want to ingest.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 13, 2014)

> If it helps, my Ipsy bag this month has the following #s per the DHL site: DHL GM # 104096039261#### Customer Confirmation *9999914592460####* Delivery by USPS 92748*9999914592460####*


 That was along the lines of what I meant. When I received the notice of replacement products being sent, I was provided a tracking number with seven extra digits preceding it. It has not updated in DHL for five days; I am given a message about packages potentially missing tracking information or thenumberpossibly being invalid; and Ipsy has not responded to three emails and two FB posts concerning this. I feel like I'm trying to reach GogoGirlfriend all over again!


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That was along the lines of what I meant. When I received the notice of replacement products being sent, I was provided a tracking number with seven extra digits preceding it. It has not updated in DHL for five days; I am given a message about packages potentially missing tracking information or thenumberpossibly being invalid; and Ipsy has not responded to three emails and two FB posts concerning this. I feel like I'm trying to reach GogoGirlfriend all over again!
i just posted the same on Ipsy's wall an hour ago they said to email ipsy cs but i just sent emails EVERYWHERE prior to my ipsy post. ill let you know if i hear anything


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mommamowad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just posted the same on Ipsy's wall an hour ago they said to email ipsy cs but i just sent emails EVERYWHERE prior to my ipsy post. ill let you know if i hear anything
AHHA  i just put in the tracking numbers that starts with 9 and left out the extra starting ones and low and behold it works. good thinking ladies. altough it says it just got sent out yesterday...


----------



## trustlust (Mar 13, 2014)

I got my replacement from POP Beauty today. Smells wonderful... it's sitting, still boxed up, in my makeup drawer... jury is still out on if I'll wear it...


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my replacement from POP Beauty today. Smells wonderful... it's sitting, still boxed up, in my makeup drawer... jury is still out on if I'll wear it...

Me too exactly.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my replacement from POP Beauty today. Smells wonderful... it's sitting, still boxed up, in my makeup drawer... jury is still out on if I'll wear it...
I think it is safe to say we are all going to hesitate a little with Pop Beauty from now on.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just a warning here, for those who get migraines - beware of smelling the rancid gloss. Both times I smelled mine triggered an aural, painful as Hades migraine. I threw them away so I wouldn't be tempted again.

I got mine in the bag, opened to smell it (hoping for a delicious smell, this was before we knew they stunk) and the smell burned my nose (got a migraine from the smell),  I thought I was crazy so I left it there and went back to it a day later (another migraine) and I have it sitting in my drawer lol.. idk why :/ I am never using it for sure


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 13, 2014)

> I got mine in the bag, opened to smell it (hoping for a delicious smell, this was before we knew they stunk) and the smell burned my nose (got a migraine from the smell),Â Â I thought I was crazy so I left it there and went back to it a day later (another migraine) and I have it sitting in my drawer lol.. idk why :/ I am never using it for sure


 Exactly this. Migraines keep me from my job and from my kid, so if one hits, I'm literally blind for half an hour, and debilitated by vomiting, pain, and aphasia for another 4 hours. Can you imagine what putting that crap on the mouth would do? Newp. No thanks.


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 13, 2014)

try the tracking number minus the extra numbers in front start at the 9 it works that way !!!


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mommamowad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  try the tracking number minus the extra numbers in front start at the 9 it works that way !!!
so my tracking # is 42008071********************  so elimanate the 4 thru 1 and start with the 9 that follows


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 13, 2014)

> try the tracking number minus the extra numbers in front start at the 9 it works that way !!!


 I just received an email stating there may have been a problem in scanning the package, perhaps due to scratched bar codes or a labeling issue, and I should contact them again if I don't have it by 3/17.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 13, 2014)

I got mine



> I got my replacement from POP Beauty today. Smells wonderful... it's sitting, still boxed up, in my makeup drawer... jury is still out on if I'll wear it...


 I got mine last week. I've worn it twice with no ill effect, nor nasty bouquet, but I find myself opening it frequently to see if it still smells okay.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 13, 2014)

Saw a few people post in a swap group I'm in that they randomly received a 2nd gloss from Pop.  That's pretty crappy that some people got nothing and some got 2.  I received my replacement from POP (in fushia 




after getting 2 stinky, yet pretty peony's from ipsy - boo!) and my address was written on the envelope with a pen, so it seems like they are pretty disorganized with the replacements.


----------



## traceface (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you MUT peeps for bringing this issue up.  I haven't even had the chance to open mine because it was the Fuschia Freesia shade which doesn't personally suite me.  I'm SO glad that I'm on this forum because I almost gave it to my Bride-To-Be Bestie and she has VERY sensitive skin.  I could have ruined her lips or worse before the big day!? 





Anywho... after this got my attention I emailed both Ipsy and Pop Beauty.  Have yet to hear from Ipsy, but Pop Beauty responded within a few hours with the same note, but they did ask for my mailing address, not my color preference.  I do hope that the send a replacement not just another note.  I'm as weary as you all, but I would hope that they send a product that IS safe me to use in addition to actually wanting to use.

Does POP send you a tracking #?

I'm hoping for that vanilla cupcake scent!


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 13, 2014)

I did not receive tracking from Pop. I got the email asking for my address the day after my initial contact, and my replacement four days after replying. It does smell great, and the lips tingle, not burn. So far, no issues, although I have onlynworn it three times.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 13, 2014)

Ipsy said they were going to send me a replacement (It looks like they are not sending out pop to other people) - that was on 3/10/14 - Still no tracking for a "replacement."  I guess if I don't hear anything by Monday/Tuesday - I will have to e-mail them back.  Or do you ladies think that is not enough time?


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 13, 2014)

> Ipsy said they were going to send me a replacement (It looks like they are not sending out pop to other people) - that was on 3/10/14 - Still no tracking for a "replacement." Â I guess if I don't hear anything by Monday/Tuesday - I will have to e-mail them back. Â Or do you ladies think that is not enough time?


 When I asked them they told me it takes 3-5 days to ship, so if you don't get a tracking number by tomorrow I'd email them again. I haven't gotten a tracking number either.


----------



## Megan27ist (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same thing happened with me - I received my tracking number on March 8th, and it looks like it finally shipped out last night and is now hanging out in NC. I probably won't see the replacements for at least another week :/

My replacement must be hanging out with your's.  Unfortunately, mine needs to go in the opposite direction in order for me to get it.


----------



## Megan27ist (Mar 13, 2014)

I just got my replacement from Pop, and it smells wonderful!  And it only took 5 days for it to get here.  I am a little bit sad that it the package only had the lip gloss in it, since I was instructed it choose a gloss color and an eyeshadow palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautygroove (Mar 14, 2014)

How did everyone get a replacement from Pop? They only emailed me back with the same email everyone has been getting and no offer lol


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as all of you girls with my IPSY replacement. I mean I got a tracking number around 2 weeks ago and the tracking won't show up. I can't even tell if it's in transit or anything because there's some error on the DHL website. I also contacted Ipsycare a day ago and they haven't gotten back to me about the status of the replacement.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> I'm in the same boat as all of you girls with my IPSY replacement. I mean I got a tracking number around 2 weeks ago and the tracking won't show up. I can't even tell if it's in transit or anything because there's some error on the DHL website. I also contacted Ipsycare a day ago and they haven't gotten back to me about the status of the replacement.


 Someone a few pages back I think said they had luck by taking out some of the first numbers from the tracking number. Leaving the ones starting with some 9s I believe?


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Someone a few pages back I think said they had luck by taking out some of the first numbers from the tracking number. Leaving the ones starting with some 9s I believe?
I tried it and it didn't work with my number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol - I guess I'll just have to keep waiting and hoping


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> I tried it and it didn't work with my number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol - I guess I'll just have to keep waiting and hoping


 If it makes you feel any better, it took forever for mine to work too!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *way2gocoolie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys, thanks to Dashery linking this to me on one of the ipsy threads, I joined to tell you guys what happened today with this.

While I was one of the few that did not experience problems with the gloss, I still wanted to look into it further. I went ahead and bought the full size today. I was planning on buying the full size eventually, since I liked the sample so much. So I tried it on today. I got that burning sensation that people were talking about. I. did. not. like. it. at. all.

It's a shame really too, also kinda weird. I liked the sample size so much, but it was the full size product that was causing problems for me.

Now to be fair, I haven't had a lot of experience with plumping products. However, the October 2013 Glam Bag, I received the Buxom Full On Lip Polish (Dolly) by Bare Essentials and I LOVED it! It plumped my lips really well, and it had a minty tingle feel on my lips and I felt comfortable. Pop Beauty's Plump Pout, however, made me feel uncomfortable.

I'm making a video now (it will be my first one, so I'm nervous) that shows me trying it on for the first time. I'm thinking it might be fair to go ahead to have someone physically speaking about it. It's a shame. I really like the Pop Beauty products. :C
Welcome and thanks for sharing!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *way2gocoolie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys, thanks to Dashery linking this to me on one of the ipsy threads, I joined to tell you guys what happened today with this.

While I was one of the few that did not experience problems with the gloss, I still wanted to look into it further. I went ahead and bought the full size today. I was planning on buying the full size eventually, since I liked the sample so much. So I tried it on today. I got that burning sensation that people were talking about. I. did. not. like. it. at. all.

It's a shame really too, also kinda weird. I liked the sample size so much, but it was the full size product that was causing problems for me.

Now to be fair, I haven't had a lot of experience with plumping products. However, the October 2013 Glam Bag, I received the Buxom Full On Lip Polish (Dolly) by Bare Essentials and I LOVED it! It plumped my lips really well, and it had a minty tingle feel on my lips and I felt comfortable. Pop Beauty's Plump Pout, however, made me feel uncomfortable.

I'm making a video now (it will be my first one, so I'm nervous) that shows me trying it on for the first time. I'm thinking it might be fair to go ahead to have someone physically speaking about it. It's a shame. I really like the Pop Beauty products. :C
I finally got brave enough to try my full size POP, and I feel the same way! It's not a tingly plumping feel. It's a "raw lips rubbed in salt" feel. lol. POP Beauty will not have me as a customer. ;x


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stricmo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first post. I have been stalking and reading posts from all of the lovely MUT ladies for quite awhile. My plump pout is one that smelled awful from the start. I really liked the color so I used it anyways for a week (good judgement goes out the window at times). After a week of use, once a day, my lips were aweful. Not chapped but more like severe windburn with peeling and redness. I suppose it could be an allergic reaction but I highly doubt it as I do not have sensitive skin and have never had a reaction to anything (other than laundry). I haven't emailed ipsy or pop yet but wanted to share my experience because it took awhile for it to develop into an issue and I do not believe this is safe. I do not think it is fair for Ipsy to say it is up to a subscriber to decide if a product is safe, as said in a previous email i read here, when i pay them to send me products and should be able to trust that they are safe for the general public. If I had aversions or allergies with certain products I would check the ingredients and that is different than the wrong or missing ingredients. I am a bit sad that my first post is a rant about this with all of the fabulous things I read from the rest of the MUT gals. Thank you Zadidoll and everyone else going above and beyond looking into this for the rest of us!
Welcome, sorry you had to go through that experience you should contact both Ipsy and POP Beauty.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For people that were offered a replacement by Ipsy - did you receive and tracking number, and if so, how long after they told you they would send you something did you get tracking?  And did anyone get a replacement without Ipsy having sent them tracking first?  I'm wondering if they forgot/decided not to send me the replacement they offered.
I still have not heard from them from one account, I sent another email yesterday to see what happened. For my other account I got tracking and I will be getting another lipstick. The tracking is not working yet.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautygroove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did everyone get a replacement from Pop? They only emailed me back with the same email everyone has been getting and no offer lol
The first email I got from them  did not include a chance to  get a replacement. I also wrote to Ipsy ant they said to contact POP for a replacement.  I sent  POP what Ipsy said and then I got a n email asking for my mailing address and color choice.


----------



## feemia (Mar 14, 2014)

I got my full size from POP yesterday. I'm dissapointed because I really liked the color of the mini, but the full size is a less vibrant color.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my full size from POP yesterday. I'm dissapointed because I really liked the color of the mini, but the full size is a less vibrant color.
I was wondering if this was just my eyes getting old! lol. The color is much less like BAM!! POP Beauty just sucks, in my opinion. lol.


----------



## callmeashley (Mar 14, 2014)

​


Spoiler





​ 







I got my Pop Beauty replacement today. It took 9 days from the day that I received an email stating that they would send me a full-size. They gave me the shade I requested and I really like this USA gloss formula. I had no idea it was marketed as a liquid lipstick stain instead of a lip gloss. I was on the verge of telling myself, "don't hate Pop Beauty, they gave you a good quality product and even let you choose the shade", but I became a little annoyed when I read the letter that says "...will be sent as a gift." It's clearly a replacement, lol. Nice try though, Pop.​  ​ Also, my ipsy replacement was sent out two days ago and the package has been chilling in Forest Park, GA. ​


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 14, 2014)

I probably shouldn't say this, because I know there are people out there that never got even an offer, much less a full sized gloss...but... In the last week, I've gotten 3. I think they ended up sending one for each of my emails I sent them, when I felt they were ignoring me. Ah, well. I donated all three.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *callmeashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   ​


Spoiler





​ 







I got my Pop Beauty replacement today. It took 9 days from the day that I received an email stating that they would send me a full-size. They gave me the shade I requested and I really like this USA gloss formula. I had no idea it was marketed as a liquid lipstick stain instead of a lip gloss. I was on the verge of telling myself, "don't hate Pop Beauty, they gave you a good quality product and even let you choose the shade", but I became incredibly annoyed when I read the letter that says "...will be sent as a gift." It's clearly a replacement, lol.  ​  ​ Also, my ipsy replacement was sent out two days ago and the package has been chilling in Forest Park, GA. ​ Is that Bare Nectar?? I almost asked for that one. ;x 

And my ipsy packages love Forest Park, GA. They usually stay there for 4-5 days. That's where both my replacement product and my March ipsy bag are at right now.


----------



## lochnessie (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I probably shouldn't say this, because I know there are people out there that never got even an offer, much less a full sized gloss...but...

In the last week, I've gotten 3.

I think they ended up sending one for each of my emails I sent them, when I felt they were ignoring me.

Ah, well. I donated all three.
They're really well organized, aren't they?


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah, I got a second POP gloss today... they need to keep a list of some sort to prevent that.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got my Pop Beauty replacement today. It took 9 days from the day that I received an email stating that they would send me a full-size. They gave me the shade I requested and I really like this USA gloss formula. I had no idea it was marketed as a liquid lipstick stain instead of a lip gloss. I was on the verge of telling myself, "don't hate Pop Beauty, they gave you a good quality product and even let you choose the shade", but I became incredibly annoyed when I read the letter that says "...will be sent as a gift." It's clearly a replacement, lol.Â Â 
​

Also, my ipsy replacement was sent out two days ago and the package has been chilling in Forest Park, GA.Â 
​
My replacement is hanging out with yours in Forest Park! And I'm (Im)patiently waiting for the replacement from POP. They said they sent a replacement on the 6th, so hopefully I get it soon! I'm super curious what it's actually supposed to smell and feel like.


----------



## Miche (Mar 14, 2014)

I got the replacement gloss from Pop today,  I got the Fuschia Freesia which was the same name as the one in my bag (I didn't realize I could choose a different color or I would have) and it is definitely not the same color as the mini.  I have not gotten a tracking number or anything from Ipsy even though CS said they would send me something to replace it. 

Zaddidoll - did you want more of the rancid minis or do you have enough coming your way?


----------



## DoubleShot (Mar 14, 2014)

Received my replacement from Pop Beauty today in the color I requested (Honey Rose). I wore it all day and it was pleasent. Now for story time. My brother thoroughly hates/loves when I kiss him on the cheek with lipstick. I've done this for years and so I kissed him on the cheek just now, this is what happened:



After looking up the ingredients online the only suspect is Mango Butter, our grandmother is allergic to mangos as well. Nothing a little Benedryl and hydrocortisone can't handle. So warning for those of you with mango allergies or have a similar reaction. I've already emailed Pop Beauty about this.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my replacement from Pop Beauty today in the color I requested (Honey Rose). I wore it all day and it was pleasent.

Now for story time. My brother thoroughly hates/loves when I kiss him on the cheek with lipstick. I've done this for years and so I kissed him on the cheek just now, this is what happened:





After looking up the ingredients online the only suspect is Mango Butter, our grandmother is allergic to mangos as well. Nothing a little Benedryl and hydrocortisone can't handle. So warning for those of you with mango allergies or have a similar reaction. I've already emailed Pop Beauty about this.

Oh no! That's terrible!

And imagine... we don't know what's in those mini glosses - at least not for sure - what if there was something in it that someone was allergic to and had a major, major reaction to it or worse... like you kissing your brother... what if it could have killed someone by setting off a reaction? That's what I firmly believe that they should have issued a recall!


----------



## DoubleShot (Mar 14, 2014)

> Oh no! That's terrible! And imagine... we don't know what's in those mini glosses - at least not for sure - what if there was something in it that someone was allergic to and had a major, major reaction to it or worse... like you kissing your brother... what if it could have killed someone by setting off a reaction? That's what I firmly believe that they should have issued a recall!


This reaction came from the full sized I received. It definitely scared us, he called us from the other room and said "Momma, I think I have a bug bite" and when she goes in sees this. We put on a thick layer of hydrocortisone and gave him Benedryl and it went down in about 5 minutes. He said it didn't burn or sting, so that's good, and I tested it on my skin before I put in on this morning (Just in case) and had no reaction. It may just be the mango butter or the plumping agent in it. I've heard horror stories of people having allergic reactions to plumping glosses.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh no! That's terrible!


And imagine... we don't know what's in those mini glosses - at least not for sure - what if there was something in it that someone was allergic to and had a major, major reaction to it or worse... like you kissing your brother... what if it could have killed someone by setting off a reaction? That's what I firmly believe that they should have issued a recall!
This reaction came from the full sized I received. 
I know. My point is, since those minis are compromised what happens if there is an ingredient not listed and someone used it and like you kissed someone else who in turn went into anaphylactic shock from an allergic reaction to an ingredient not listed? Thankfully you were able to determine what in the full size did it but I can only imagine someone using those minis and having a major allergic reaction.


----------



## DoubleShot (Mar 14, 2014)

> I know. My point is, since those minis are compromised what happens if there is an ingredient not listed and someone used it and like you kissed someone else who in turn went into anaphylactic shock from an allergic reaction to an ingredient not listed? Thankfully you were able to determine what in the full size did it but I can only imagine someone using those minis and having a major allergic reaction.


My apologies, I thought you were thinking I meant the minis. I agree ipsy/Pop beauty should have just recommended everyone toss theirs and issue refund/replacements for everyone (which I'm sure would be difficult).


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my replacement from Pop Beauty today in the color I requested (Honey Rose). I wore it all day and it was pleasent.

Now for story time. My brother thoroughly hates/loves when I kiss him on the cheek with lipstick. I've done this for years and so I kissed him on the cheek just now, this is what happened:





After looking up the ingredients online the only suspect is Mango Butter, our grandmother is allergic to mangos as well. Nothing a little Benedryl and hydrocortisone can't handle. So warning for those of you with mango allergies or have a similar reaction. I've already emailed Pop Beauty about this.
Oh no! hope he is feeling better. I am curious to know what Pop Beauty will say.


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I probably shouldn't say this, because I know there are people out there that never got even an offer, much less a full sized gloss...but...

In the last week, I've gotten 3.

I think they ended up sending one for each of my emails I sent them, when I felt they were ignoring me.

Ah, well. I donated all three.
That's crazy.  They never replied back after I sent a second email.  And Ipsy just plain never responded AT ALL.  So irritated.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I probably shouldn't say this, because I know there are people out there that never got even an offer, much less a full sized gloss...but...

In the last week, I've gotten 3.

I think they ended up sending one for each of my emails I sent them, when I felt they were ignoring me.

Ah, well. I donated all three.
That's crazy.  They never replied back after I sent a second email.  And Ipsy just plain never responded AT ALL.  So irritated.

Sorry to hear that, maybe you should try contacting them on FB or Twitter.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my replacement from Pop Beauty today in the color I requested (Honey Rose). I wore it all day and it was pleasent.

Now for story time. My brother thoroughly hates/loves when I kiss him on the cheek with lipstick. I've done this for years and so I kissed him on the cheek just now, this is what happened:





After looking up the ingredients online the only suspect is Mango Butter, our grandmother is allergic to mangos as well. Nothing a little Benedryl and hydrocortisone can't handle. So warning for those of you with mango allergies or have a similar reaction. I've already emailed Pop Beauty about this.
Oh no! hope he is feeling better. I am curious to know what Pop Beauty will say.


If it is truly an allergic reaction, though, and it is from the full size that has the ingredients clearly listed on the package, I don't think it is their responsibility.  I agree with zadi about the minis- it would have been so horrible if he had the reaction from  that and you wouldn't even be able to find the ingredients!

Regardless I am so glad that the antihistamines you gave him are helping!  Poor kid


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 15, 2014)

Got my replacement from pop today! Holy crap does this stuff smell good! Even compared to how my mini smelled before it went bad. If we would have gotten this version of the product the first time around, I would have repurchased in a heart beat!


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 15, 2014)

> Quote: That's crazy.Â  They never replied back after I sent a second email.Â  And Ipsy just plain never responded AT ALL.Â  So irritated.


 The first time I contacted them and didnt get a response, so a week later, I flat emailed them my mailing address and told them what ipsy said. Nothing for another few days, so I did it again. The next morning, I got an email reply from my first email, asking me for my address. So I sent it to them AGAIN. Then I got a gloss. Then another the next day, and another the next day.


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 15, 2014)

I got my replacement as well as an Urban Decay lipstick sample which said it was going to be 69 but ended up being Anarchy. The replacement PB was in the other color (the first one was in the fuschia). I was super excited to try it since there are good reviews over them as well as the smell it should be. So I popped it open and gave a little whiff.....this one too smells like gasoline. It's not nearly as bad as the first one, which is SUPER awful but still, you expect me to put this on my lips and this is a replacement one?


----------



## BexDev (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey all - I'm just now getting around to organizing my kitchen table-o-subscription boxes and I've heard of the pop beauty gloss dramz.  So I haven't even opened mine at this point....what do you think is my best approach for this situation??


----------



## callmeashley (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my replacement from pop today! Holy crap does this stuff smell good! Even compared to how my mini smelled before it went bad. If we would have gotten this version of the product the first time around, I would have repurchased in a heart beat!

Agreed. The full size Plump Pout is an amazing product. The more I use the Pop Beauty lippie, the more I find myself forgiving Pop Beauty against my will, haha. I kind of want to buy another one in a different color even though I'm still mad at Pop Beauty for not taking the gloss issue seriously. But I'm quite adamant about refraining myself from making any Pop Beauty purchases until I trust the brand again. ​  ​ I hope the FDA recalls the mini glosses soon and tells Pop Beauty to be honest about their products from here onward. I'd hate for Pop Beauty to lose so much money to the point that they'd shut down. I just want them to be ethical in their business practices. For starters, I simply want them to stop deleting evidence of negative feedback left by consumers. ​


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This reaction came from the full sized I received. It definitely scared us, he called us from the other room and said "Momma, I think I have a bug bite" and when she goes in sees this. We put on a thick layer of hydrocortisone and gave him Benedryl and it went down in about 5 minutes. He said it didn't burn or sting, so that's good, and I tested it on my skin before I put in on this morning (Just in case) and had no reaction. It may just be the mango butter or the plumping agent in it. I've heard horror stories of people having allergic reactions to plumping glosses.

Yikes! My mom gets a similar poison ivy-type rash around her mouth when she eats mangoes, although it seems like she reacts more to mango skin than the fruit on the inside. I hope your brother is feeling better! Hydrocortisone cream and Benadryl (both oral and the topical cream) definitely help.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 16, 2014)

> Agreed.Â The full size Plump Pout is an amazing product.Â The more I use the Pop Beauty lippie, the more I find myself forgiving Pop Beauty against my will, haha. I kind of want to buy another one in a different color even though I'm still mad at Pop Beauty for not taking the gloss issue seriously. But I'm quite adamant about refraining myself from making any Pop Beauty purchases until I trust the brand again.
> ​
> 
> I hope the FDA recalls the mini glosses soon andÂ tells Pop Beauty to be honest about their products from here onward. I'd hate for Pop Beauty to lose so much money to the point that they'd shut down. I just want them to be ethical in their business practices. For starters, I simply want them to stop deleting evidence of negative feedback left by consumers.Â
> ​


 This is exactly how I feel! It's a great product for a great price, but I can't let go of the fact that the company obviously has terrible ethics. It also would make me nervous to repurchase since they said the full size was the old formula and the minis are the new formula.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 16, 2014)

I got my e-mail from Ipsy for my tracking code for my replacement. I am supposedly getting a Mirabella Lip Pixie.  Not bad


----------



## RosieBCheeks (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally opened mine and yup it's bad. Can someone tell me who I email for replacement? Thanks


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RosieBCheeks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally opened mine and yup it's bad. Can someone tell me who I email for replacement? Thanks

Ipsy at [email protected] if you want any other replacement. Make sure to specify no POP Beauty replacement.

POP Beauty at [email protected] if you want a replacement from them - full size or other item since they offered other items to those who didn't want a Plump Pout replacement.


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 16, 2014)

I still hadn't heard anything from PopBeauty since I responded to their form letter blow off email days ago so I sent another message through their site, hopefully they respond.

I have not received tracking from Ipsy for the replacement item either.

I opened my other gloss and it now stinks too a day later, it originally didn't smell as much as I thought the other one did. I emailed Ipsy about it but not Pop yet. I think I'm going to wait for Ipsy to say to contact Pop and then send that part of their response to PopBeauty when I email them. I'm curious if they are replacing glosses only for people who they know have been told to contact them by Ipsy. I emailed Pop on my first account at the same time I emailed Ipsy so I never told Pop that Ipsy said to contact them.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 16, 2014)

I posted this a short time on my personal FB wall and wanted to share this with you ladies. Please keep in mind I'm not saying anything is wrong with the shadow trios, I had no issues with it other than it was too shimmery for my personal preferences.

Quote: I hate to say this about POP Beauty but... I think they need to stop having their samples made in China/Hong Kong/Taiwan. I just found my Natural Bare trio from Ipsy and compared the ingredients listed on the POP Beauty site and the trios... Like the Plump Pout minis and full size... there is an ingredient difference.

Listed on Ipsy and POP Beauty site:

talc, mica, petrolatum, mineral oil (paraffinum liquidum), polybutene, methylparaben, propylparaben, tocopheryl acetate, tocopherol. [may contain (+/-): blue 1 lake (ci 42090), ferric ferrocyanide (ci 77510), iron oxides (ci 77491, ci 77499), manganese violet (ci 77742), red 40 lake (ci 16035), titanium dioxide (ci 77891), ultramarines (ci 77007), yellow 5 lake (ci 19140)] talc, mica, petrolatum, polyethylene terephthalate, mineral oil (paraffinum liquidum), polybutene, acrylates copolymer, methylparaben, propylparaben, polyurethane-11, tocopheryl acetate, tocopherol, aluminum powder (ci 77000), iron oxides (ci 77499), titanium dioxide (ci 77891). ingredients / ingrÃ¨dients: talc, mica, petrolatum, mineral oil (paraffinum liquidum), polybutene, methylparaben, propylparaben, tocopheryl acetate, tocopherol, synthetic fluorphlogopite. [may contain (+/-): titanium dioxide (ci 77891), iron oxides (ci 77492, ci 77499, ci 77491), red 40 lake (ci 16035)]shade split (if applicable)
 

Listed on the back of the Natural Bare trio sampler:

mica, petrolatum, mineral oil (paraffinum liquidum), polybutene, phenoxyethanol, ethylhexylglycerine, tocopheryl acetate, tocopherol. [may contain (+/-): iron oxides (ci 77491, ci 77499), titanium dioxide (ci 77891), ultramarines (ci 77007)]. Made in China. Designed in the USA.

 ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​ 
Quote: Found one of the Smokin' Hot palettes. It's still not an exact match to the POP Beauty site... closer....

talc, mica, petrolatum, mineral oil (paraffinum liquidum), polybutene, methylparaben, propylparaben, tocopheryl acetate, tocopherol, synthetic fluorphlogopite. [may contain (+/-): titanium dioxide (ci 77891), iron oxides (ci 77492, ci 77499, ci 77491), red 40 lake (ci 16035)] INGREDIENTS (With Glitter): talc, mica, petrolatum, polyethylene terephthalate, mineral oil (paraffinum liquidum), polybutene, acrylates copolymer, methylparaben, propylparaben, polyurethane-11, tocopheryl acetate, tocopherol, aluminum powder (ci 77000), iron oxides (ci 77499), titanium dioxide (ci 77891).


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted this a short time on my personal FB wall and wanted to share this with you ladies. Please keep in mind I'm not saying anything is wrong with the shadow trios, I had no issues with it other than it was too shimmery for my personal preferences.

Do you know where the big palette is manufactured? I also tossed my shadow trio because I had the same colors in nicer formulations. Maybe the talc is just used for the whitish shade? I would expect the trios might possibly have a subset of the ingredients listed on the full palette, but it doesn't explain why ingredients appear on the trios that aren't in the full palette, unless Pop is doing a bait-and-switch again in their full size/mini size formulations. I don't get it, because sending out samples of an inferior product (and I'm not even talking about sending out a defective product, just that the ingredients of the mini Plump Pouts were obviously less expensive than the ingredients of the full-size version) makes zero sense to me from a marketing perspective.


----------



## sstich79 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't get it, because sending out samples of an inferior product (and I'm not even talking about sending out a defective product, just that the ingredients of the mini Plump Pouts were obviously less expensive than the ingredients of the full-size version) makes zero sense to me from a marketing perspective. 

Couldn't agree more, but sub in "different" for "inferior"... I mean, aside from the stench, I actually liked the color and consistency of the mini gloss a LOT better than the full-sized replacement Pop sent me. If I had paid for the full-sized one, I'd be pissed at the bait-and-switch. Either way, business fail.


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 16, 2014)

I feel the same way. I didnt like the full size color or consistency at all i liked the sheerness that was buildable on the minis without a smell of course but mine wasnt as bad as others


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 16, 2014)

What the hell is wrong with POPBEAUTY? Way too many things are sketching me out and it seems like the list is only growing!!! That you so much, Zadi, for posting that and all the other things you have done in reference to Pop and their sketchy practices.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted this a short time on my personal FB wall and wanted to share this with you ladies. Please keep in mind I'm not saying anything is wrong with the shadow trios, I had no issues with it other than it was too shimmery for my personal preferences.

Do you know where the big palette is manufactured? I also tossed my shadow trio because I had the same colors in nicer formulations. Maybe the talc is just used for the whitish shade? I would expect the trios might possibly have a subset of the ingredients listed on the full palette, but it doesn't explain why ingredients appear on the trios that aren't in the full palette, unless Pop is doing a bait-and-switch again in their full size/mini size formulations. I don't get it, because sending out samples of an inferior product (and I'm not even talking about sending out a defective product, just that the ingredients of the mini Plump Pouts were obviously less expensive than the ingredients of the full-size version) makes zero sense to me from a marketing perspective. 


I don't. I plan on going to Target today to see if they carry either Smokin' Hot or Naturally Bare palettes and if so I'll pick up both.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What the hell is wrong with POPBEAUTY? Way too many things are sketching me out and it seems like the list is only growing!!! That you so much, Zadi, for posting that and all the other things you have done in reference to Pop and their sketchy practices.

You're welcome.

I do want to point out that two other samples sent out via Ipsy and Birchbox are fine. The POP Crayon in Fuchsia Flirt do match the ingredients on POP Beauty's site. Thankfully I never removed the shrink wrap on mine since Bee gave me hers (she wasn't a fan of the color). I don't have the other colors sent since my other two loved theirs.

As for the Aqua Lacquer that Birchbox sent out, the POP Beauty site actually doesn't have the ingredients listed but the ingredients on the back of the tube matches what's on Birchbox's site.


----------



## bakerchick81 (Mar 17, 2014)

I received my extra item replacement for the pop gloss. I got a marvelous moxie lip gloss in dare devil. It looks super dark purple and sparkly in the tube but when applied it is much more sheer and definitely mint tingles. I really like it. I still won't wear my replacement pop even though it doesn't smell.


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 17, 2014)

> I received my extra item replacement for the pop gloss. I got a marvelous moxie lip gloss in dare devil. It looks super dark purple and sparkly in the tube but when applied it is much more sheer and definitely mint tingles. I really like it. I still won't wear my replacement pop even though it doesn't smell.


 I'm curious - when Ipsy sent you the tracking notification, did they list that gloss as what you'd be getting? I seem to remember some people who were told they'd be getting UD lipstick ended up getting something else.


----------



## bakerchick81 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm curious - when Ipsy sent you the tracking notification, did they list that gloss as what you'd be getting? I seem to remember some people who were told they'd be getting UD lipstick ended up getting something else.
Nope it was listed as UD 69 and tracking was originally done up on the 3rd. After I received my ipsy bag last Monday I emailed them back to let them know the tracking still only said processed. I got another email saying they were sorry the UD was gone and that they would be sending something else. Here is what they said actually:

Thanks for writing, and Iâ€™m so sorry to hear about this! Iâ€™ve issued a replacement order to your current address. Youâ€™ll get a tracking number via email once your package leaves the warehouse (within 3-5 business days). Keep in mind that we sometimes run out of inventory, so your replacement may not be exactly the same as your original. Instead, you may receive a comparable substitute.

Iâ€™m so sorry for all the trouble youâ€™ve experienced! Iâ€™ve sent a couple bonus items out to your address as an extra thanks for your patience. I hope you like them!

Notice she said a couple items and they only sent one. Whatever I don't care, I really like the gloss I got, I just don't like being lied to much lol. Also no new tracking was sent they used the one that originally said processed.

Edit: I just got a tracking email for the mirabella pixie lipstick and yes to cucumber face wipes!!!


----------



## traceface (Mar 17, 2014)

I received my replacement from Pop Beauty today.  I got a reply from them on 3/14.  Nice that it only took 3 days to receive it.  I requested Peony Petal and got Fuschia Freesia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know others didn't even get a replacement, but it's a waste I got one that I doubt I'll use.  It does smell nice though.


----------



## Jwhackers (Mar 17, 2014)

I got my replacement gloss from ipsy today. I am afraid to open it. lol. The shipping notice I got said I would be getting a UD revolution lipstick, but what I actually received was the mirabella colour sheers lipstick in pixie, which is awesome, because I didn't get the mirabella lipstick when they sent them, but I did get the UD lipstick sample when they sent those. So yay!


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Mar 17, 2014)

I got a tracking e-mail today stating that I am getting Mirabella Pixie lipstick. Anyone else who got it, is it full-size? I originally e-mailed them last Tuesday, got a response Wednesday, and shipping notice today.

Is it worth e-mailing POP or not?


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lesliek0211* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a tracking e-mail today stating that I am getting Mirabella Pixie lipstick. Anyone else who got it, is it full-size? I originally e-mailed them last Tuesday, got a response Wednesday, and shipping notice today.

Is it worth e-mailing POP or not?
As far as I can tell it is full size, but the color isn't as pretty as on the website


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 17, 2014)

At this time if you want to contact POP to let them know you were affected that's up to you. They're not always offering full size replacements to people and considering other labeling issues plus their stance on not recalling these glosses, you have to ask yourself, do you really want a product from a company who is not taking this more seriously?


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 17, 2014)

So since my 2nd replacement gloss was also bad, this is the emails I got from Ipsy. Not too thrilled about how it's being handled.
 

Me:





Ipsy:





Me:





Ipsy:


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time if you want to contact POP to let them know you were affected that's up to you. They're not always offering full size replacements to people and considering other labeling issues plus their stance on not recalling these glosses, you have to ask yourself, do you really want a product from a company who is not taking this more seriously?
I received a replacement POP from ipsy which also was not good. I was kicking around the idea of contacting POP to ask for a replacement but didn't at first because I felt BAD for them (ha, funny right?). But after seeing how this has played out I am not going to bother. And that full size POP lip gloss I had in my Ulta cart? Deleted it.


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 18, 2014)

I received my tracking code for my replacement on March 8th.

Tracking didn't update until March 12.

There has been NO updates on the tracking since March 13. 

I don't know if that means it's lost or...? No idea


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

My replacement is out for delivery! Curious to see what I'm actually getting since some people aren't getting what was listed on their shipping invoice email. It says I'm getting POP in fuscia and mirabella pixi.


----------



## Hope Bourassa (Mar 18, 2014)

well i received my replacement from ipsy today. it smells like 10X worse than the first one i got! it actually burned in the back of my throat when i smelled it. GROSS. 

in other news, they also sent me a little UD lipstick in anarchy, which is a color i wouldn't ever wear. if anyone wants to trade it for one of the little marvelous moxie glosses, i'm game! 

i never emailed pop because i thought ipsy would take care of it :/  is it worth it to email them? or email ipsy back about this? should i just let it go?


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hope Bourassa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well i received my replacement from ipsy today. it smells like 10X worse than the first one i got! it actually burned in the back of my throat when i smelled it. GROSS. 

in other news, they also sent me a little UD lipstick in anarchy, which is a color i wouldn't ever wear. if anyone wants to trade it for one of the little marvelous moxie glosses, i'm game! 

i never emailed pop because i thought ipsy would take care of it :/  is it worth it to email them? or email ipsy back about this? should i just let it go?
Ipsy lied to me about Anarchy. They told me it was out of stock weeks ago, yet they're STILL sending it out. They sent me UD 69 which they already sent me in August. They lie so much!


----------



## With2Ls (Mar 18, 2014)

I finally got my replacement from Ipsy today also. The tracking email said I was getting Mirabella Pixie lipstick, and I got Bare Minerals lipgloss in Dare Devil. I'm actually happy with what they sent me, but not happy about how they are handling the replacements for everyone.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 18, 2014)

I unexpectedly received a replacement Plump Pout and UD Revolution in Anarchy today, even though I never received a shipping notice. I haven't bothered unwrapping the replacement Plump Pout, because even if it smells fine, I am not applying it anywhere on my body. The UD is a dupe for me, so I'm looking to trade it. I appreciate that Ipsy did eventually come through with a replacement item even if their communication left a little to be desired, especially since Pop still hasn't bothered to even respond to my e-mail from weeks ago.


----------



## lochnessie (Mar 18, 2014)

I just received my replacements from Ipsy as well. My Ipsy tracking said I would get UD in 69 and Pop in Fuschia, but I ended up with Pop in Peony and UD Anarchy (a color I'm probably never going to wear; I was hoping for a lipgloss or something else a little more neutral!). I'm also scared to open up my Pop, nor will I trust it anyway since my Fuschia smelled nice and vanilla-y when I first got it, and then it skunked. Peony looks like a pretty color, though! I'm still waiting on my replacement from Pop, if it ever arrives.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

Got my replacement products! Mirabella pixie like the email said. I also got the peony pop when the email said fuscia. Oh well! I'm not gonna use it anyways!


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 19, 2014)

PopBeauty has not responded to my reply nor the new email I sent after hearing nothing for 5 days in response to my reply to their form email. I'm through. This company is out for me permanently and I'm going to keep telling everyone I know about their shoddy and shady practices. I received tracking for a replacement mirabella lipstick from ipsy. I really, really hope they don't include a PopBeauty gloss like others are receiving, it will be going straight in the trash unopened if so. I'm so disappointed that ipsy is still sending out the messed up batch!! I own A LOT of PopBeauty products and now the joy is just gone. There are way too many companies out there that want my business and provide honest service and take care with their ingredients to deal with PopBeauty any more. I think I'm going to end up chucking their products...how do I even know what's really in them? The trust is gone for me.


----------



## greendrinkin (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok I am confused and very angry right now! Can someone please tell me what exactly is going on with this pop lip gloss!? I am new to these forums and am just catching wind of this now which is what is irrating me more then anything! When I recieved my lip gloss and applied it, it smelled soooo bad and the taste was even worse i really started to vomit! I wiped it off as quick as i could and was about to throw it out when my ten year old daugher begged me for it as her play makeup for sleepovers! At first I said no its gross you wont like it and she said no mommy i dont think it smells bad I thought well ok i guess if it doesnt bother you ok then. I thought i was just having a very sensitive reaction to it as I had never tried pop before i should have know it was just her enthusiasm and excitement to get some of Mommy "REAL" makeup that she wouldnt say that it did smell horrible. I let her have it and I am now searching her room franticly looking for it. It is 2am here and I dont wanna wake her up but I am sick to my somach that I may have giving my daughter something hazardous or that has questionable ingredients in it. What is going up my behind big time is the fact that Ipsy never contacted me! If there was an issue with an item that went out they should have contacted everyone who recieved it and warned us to then let us decide if we wanna keep it. Guys im really so upset with myself right now for starters i should have never giving my daughter something that made my stomach turn no matter what she said but honest to god truth I never or once thought that an item Ipsy sent me would be possibly hazardous in any way so I really wasnt worried about something like this. And second yes I may be upset with Pop but my anger is really with Ipsy right now. We put are faith and money in their hands and trust them to send us quality items and if something like this was to happen though no fault of Ipsy it is there job to contact there customers right away and the fact that they are just kinda hoping this blows over and sent no mass emails out enrages me!!! I am really sorry if this is messy and all over the place when i am angry i cant type my words and fingers cant keep up with my mind. I really want to lay into ipsy right now but i really wanna make sure I know exactly what is going on first. I have read most of this thread but i missed the first part before it got its own thread here!Am i over reacting on this? I hope I am posting this right and/ plz someone could you please tell me exactly whats up with this gloss and should i be concerned that i let my ten year old have this as play makeup?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greendrinkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok I am confused and very angry right now! Can someone please tell me what exactly is going on with this pop lip gloss!? I am new to these forums and am just catching wind of this now which is what is irrating me more then anything! When I recieved my lip gloss and applied it, it smelled soooo bad and the taste was even worse i really started to vomit! I wiped it off as quick as i could and was about to throw it out when my ten year old daugher begged me for it as her play makeup for sleepovers! At first I said no its gross you wont like it and she said no mommy i dont think it smells bad I thought well ok i guess if it doesnt bother you ok then. I thought i was just having a very sensitive reaction to it as I had never tried pop before i should have know it was just her enthusiasm and excitement to get some of Mommy "REAL" makeup that she wouldnt say that it did smell horrible. I let her have it and I am now searching her room franticly looking for it. It is 2am here and I dont wanna wake her up but I am sick to my somach that I may have giving my daughter something hazardous or that has questionable ingredients in it. What is going up my behind big time is the fact that Ipsy never contacted me! If there was an issue with an item that went out they should have contacted everyone who recieved it and warned us to then let us decide if we wanna keep it. Guys im really so upset with myself right now for starters i should have never giving my daughter something that made my stomach turn no matter what she said but honest to god truth I never or once thought that an item Ipsy sent me would be possibly hazardous in any way so I really wasnt worried about something like this. And second yes I may be upset with Pop but my anger is really with Ipsy right now. We put are faith and money in their hands and trust them to send us quality items and if something like this was to happen though no fault of Ipsy it is there job to contact there customers right away and the fact that they are just kinda hoping this blows over and sent no mass emails out enrages me!!! I am really sorry if this is messy and all over the place when i am angry i cant type my words and fingers cant keep up with my mind. I really want to lay into ipsy right now but i really wanna make sure I know exactly what is going on first. I have read most of this thread but i missed the first part before it got its own thread here!Am i over reacting on this? I hope I am posting this right and/ plz someone could you please tell me exactly whats up with this gloss and should i be concerned that i let my ten year old have this as play makeup?

Long story short. POP Beauty has admitted to a manufacturing issue with the glosses. While they claim in private emails to people that it's due to a flavoring ingredient having been left out they have publicly stated that the ingredients on the label is accurate and FDA safe. The issue is not if the ingredients are FDA approved but rather what's inside the tubes since there was a manufacturing issue that caused the glosses to smell acrid. (My youngest daughter keeps asking me what does that mean, it means "_adjective 1. sharp or biting to the taste or smell; bitterly pungent; irritating to the eyes, nose, etc._") People have reported to POP Beauty and Ipsy (these posts have been long since deleted from their walls) of skin or lip irritation or severe allergic reactions to the glosses. At this point in time Ipsy has repeated what POP Beauty claims - the glosses are safe however due to pictures people have posted at this time there is no way to know if the Plump Pouts are safe or not and it's better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## greendrinkin (Mar 19, 2014)

Ty very much for your quick reply, I really appreciate it. I feel a little at ease now. Its not quite as bad as i was letting my mind take me but still I do feel Ipsy has a responsibility to us. A simple email to let us know something went wrong and a friendly warning of some sort. If my daughter had had a sleepover and her or one of her friends had a reaction like some girls with the burns or swellen of the lips I would be putting the blame on Ipsy also. Even though its not ipsy fault and had no way of knowing something may have been off with theses glosses the fact is as soon as they did know and became aware that there was an issue by them not taking action then makes them just as liable. Lesson learned for me and im happy I had this wake up call. I have been trying everything that has been sent to me in my subs without ever thinkin twice or even looking at the ingredient list just blindly putting my faith in the companys sending them to me. Well no more! I am gonna starrt as of right now being more aware and cautios of the things i have been using. It is completely stupid of me that i havent been paying attentiopn to this stuff from the start! I will be emailing Ipsy first thing in the morning to let them know how displeased I am with how they have handled this!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greendrinkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ty very much for your quick reply, I really appreciate it. I feel a little at ease now. Its not quite as bad as i was letting my mind take me but still I do feel Ipsy has a responsibility to us. A simple email to let us know something went wrong and a friendly warning of some sort. If my daughter had had a sleepover and her or one of her friends had a reaction like some girls with the burns or swellen of the lips I would be putting the blame on Ipsy also. Even though its not ipsy fault and had no way of knowing something may have been off with theses glosses the fact is as soon as they did know and became aware that there was an issue by them not taking action then makes them just as liable. Lesson learned for me and im happy I had this wake up call. I have been trying everything that has been sent to me in my subs without ever thinkin twice or even looking at the ingredient list just blindly putting my faith in the companys sending them to me. Well no more! I am gonna starrt as of right now being more aware and cautios of the things i have been using. It is completely stupid of me that i havent been paying attentiopn to this stuff from the start! I will be emailing Ipsy first thing in the morning to let them know how displeased I am with how they have handled this!

I absolutely agree, Ipsy does bare some of the blame in this as over 100,000 Ipsy subscribers were affected and instead of sending out emails to the Ipsy subscribers they swept it under the rug.

I also wanted to make you aware, that the POP Beauty trios sent out in December, while there were no issues with those, the ingredients listed on the back of those are not the same as listed on the POP Beauty site. I don't own the full size of Smokin Hot or Naturally Bare to compare the ingredients in the minis to the full size though. Just keep in mind that the vast majority of samples sent out are not going to be essentially a bait and switch product, as many consider these POP Beauty products to be, but it's a good idea to compare the full size ingredients to the samples and if there is any major changes to consider not using it.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

PopBeauty has not responded to my reply nor the new email I sent after hearing nothing for 5 days in response to my reply to their form email. I'm through. This company is out for me permanently and I'm going to keep telling everyone I know about their shoddy and shady practices.

I received tracking for a replacement mirabella lipstick from ipsy. I really, really hope they don't include a PopBeauty gloss like others are receiving, it will be going straight in the trash unopened if so. I'm so disappointed that ipsy is still sending out the messed up batch!!

I own A LOT of PopBeauty products and now the joy is just gone. There are way too many companies out there that want my business and provide honest service and take care with their ingredients to deal with PopBeauty any more. I think I'm going to end up chucking their products...how do I even know what's really in them? The trust is gone for me.
I received just the Mirabella, they didn't bother to send the Pop Beauty.


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 19, 2014)

> Ipsy lied to me about Anarchy. They told me it was out of stock weeks ago, yet they're STILL sending it out. They sent me UD 69 which they already sent me in August. They lie so much!


 Yep. I got my broken cailyn weeks ago, and they claimed back then that they were all out of UD. Total lie.


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep. I got my broken cailyn weeks ago, and they claimed back then that they were all out of UD. Total lie.


i just received anarchy yesterday as well but Ive been waiting for 2 weeks so idk if that counts


----------



## theblingfairy (Mar 19, 2014)

> i just received anarchy yesterday as well but Ive been waiting for 2 weeks so idk if that counts


 Not sure, but i'm betting they're just kind of tossing whatever into the bags, and not interested in paying attention to what goes where - the envelope I received mine in was just destroyed, but that could have been the fault of dhhell or usps. I do know that a busted, dried and cracked cailyn and a burnt tire fuchsia pop gloss was not what I wanted. lol


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 19, 2014)

I know this is going to rub some people the wrong way but it needs to be said.  Be thankful you received a replacement and a secondary courtesy item. Please stop complaining it isn't what you wanted. If it is broken, by all means complain but there is no need to make a fuss because the courtesy item isn't a color you don't want or already have or a brand you don't want.  They didn't have to send a courtesy item at all.  Nothing entitles us to anything more than a single replacement of the Pop Beauty gloss rather it be from Ipsy or Pop Beauty, not both.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this is going to rub some people the wrong way but it needs to be said.  Be thankful you received a replacement and a secondary courtesy item. Please stop complaining it isn't what you wanted. If it is broken, by all means complain but there is no need to make a fuss because the courtesy item isn't a color you don't want or already have or a brand you don't want.  They didn't have to send a courtesy item at all.  Nothing entitles us to anything more than a single replacement of the Pop Beauty gloss rather it be from Ipsy or Pop Beauty, not both.

Totally disagree. Replacement items should be consistent and to EVERYONE as almost all subscribers were probably affected. Granted the vast majority either didn't use the gloss or threw out the gloss or bothered contacting Ipsy the fact is the items sent were manufactured incorrectly and as such should be replaced with a comparable item. If people received another Plump Pout gloss mini and it reeked they have the right to complain over and over again until it's made right. Also, if Ipsy sent emails out with specific items then that it the item the person should receive - example, some people were told the replacement would be a specific UD lipstick mini and that's what they should have received. Anything less... well that's just not right.

Frankly, Ipsy could have avoided this mess by issuing an email to all subscribers affected by the February mishap and told those who quit that they could get a replacement if they contacted Ipsy and those who are still subscribers to expect a comparable replacement in their April bag.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 19, 2014)

I want to apologize. I joined this thread to educate myself as to what is going on with a fault product.  I think everyone should be treated equally and receive what they are told they are going to receive.

I guess I am tired of people whining about how unhappy they are about colors and brands that they are receiving. Did I whine because I didn't receive another nasty Plump Pout with the courtesy Mirabella Pixie, even though the color is awful?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to apologize. I joined this thread to educate myself as to what is going on with a fault product.  I think everyone should be treated equally and receive what they are told they are going to receive.

I guess I am tired of people whining about how unhappy they are about colors and brands that they are receiving. Did I whine because I didn't receive another nasty Plump Pout with the courtesy Mirabella Pixie, even though the color is awful?

I get where you are coming from.  I agree that it's annoying that so many people are complaining about "little" things such as color of replacements.  It's painful to look at most forums or comments sections for ANYTHING on the Internet because of this.  Yet, when people post actual relevant things, such as people posting about the quality issue of these glosses on Facebook, Ipsy/Pop removed them.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 19, 2014)

It's a shame in how Ipsy handled the situation. They could have and should have done better to reduce the amount of complaints made - in regards to the replacements sent out.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep. I got my broken cailyn weeks ago, and they claimed back then that they were all out of UD. Total lie.
Yeah, I don't necessarily blame the CS reps, but someone down the line is spreading false information.

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this is going to rub some people the wrong way but it needs to be said.  Be thankful you received a replacement and a secondary courtesy item. Please stop complaining it isn't what you wanted. If it is broken, by all means complain but there is no need to make a fuss because the courtesy item isn't a color you don't want or already have or a brand you don't want.  They didn't have to send a courtesy item at all.  Nothing entitles us to anything more than a single replacement of the Pop Beauty gloss rather it be from Ipsy or Pop Beauty, not both.
Why should I be thankful for a replacement item that I have already received? I paid for the original UD 69 in August. Why would I want the same exact thing again? And the POP "replacements" are rancid so I shouldn't be thankful for that either...

And they were sending replacements because they sent out rancid gloss. If they didn't send out replacements for rancid gloss that we paid for, that would be disgusting customer service.

ETA: Not trying to be rude! I just didn't like receiving a replacement item that I have already received in the past.


----------



## feemia (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess I am tired of people whining about how unhappy they are about colors and brands that they are receiving. Did I whine because I didn't receive another nasty Plump Pout with the courtesy Mirabella Pixie, even though the color is awful?


It does get tiresome to read pages and pages of people complaining because they don't like the color or brand that they received (I AM NOT IN ANY WAY referring to the defective POP items).


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 20, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I am tired of people whining about how unhappy they are about colors and brands that they are receiving. Did I whine because I didn't receive another nasty Plump Pout with the courtesy Mirabella Pixie, even though the color is awful?
> 
> ...





> I want to apologize. I joined this thread to educate myself as to what is going on with a fault product.Â  I think everyone should be treated equally and receive what they are told they are going to receive. I guess I am tired of people whining about how unhappy they are about colors and brands that they are receiving. Did I whine because I didn't receive another nasty Plump Pout with the courtesy Mirabella Pixie, even though the color is awful?


 I completely agree with you guys. I was also getting tired of reading pages of tracking/shipping complaints. I know some circumstances are justified, but I feel it can be excessive and makes me disinterested as a reader. I know its not all about me and some viewers want to read those things. I'm not saying what people post is right or wrong it's their freedom to post what they want) but as a viewer I just prefer to read about the products itself. It does get tiresome reading all complaints! I wonder how the service reps must feel! Glad to see others are tired of the excessive negativity. I thought I was the only one for a while.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 20, 2014)

Received my replacement from ipsy yesterday. Mirabella colour sheer in Pixie. Appreciate the replacement, but it's definitely not my kinda thing. It went on my trade list.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 20, 2014)

So I was one of the people who received a non-smelly pop beauty gloss.  I went to use it today and it stinks!  I am an organic chemist so I recognize this smell as an organic chemical.  It is nasty and almost immediately gave me a headache.  I think they are telling the truth when they say it was a flavoring issue since many flavorings are some form of ester but this is really bad.  It's like they put in the wrong chemical or didn't realize that the chemical they used would degrade in the tube.  I am trying to decide if I want to throw it away or attempt to run some tests on it in my lab to see what is in it.  Bottom line: this is unacceptable.


----------



## Megan27ist (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was one of the people who received a non-smelly pop beauty gloss.  I went to use it today and it stinks!  I am an organic chemist so I recognize this smell as an organic chemical.  It is nasty and almost immediately gave me a headache.  I think they are telling the truth when they say it was a flavoring issue since many flavorings are some form of ester but this is really bad.  It's like they put in the wrong chemical or didn't realize that the chemical they used would degrade in the tube.  I am trying to decide if I want to throw it away or attempt to run some tests on it in my lab to see what is in it.  Bottom line: this is unacceptable.    

If you do decide to run tests on it, I would love to hear what you find!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was one of the people who received a non-smelly pop beauty gloss.  I went to use it today and it stinks!  I am an organic chemist so I recognize this smell as an organic chemical.  It is nasty and almost immediately gave me a headache.  I think they are telling the truth when they say it was a flavoring issue since many flavorings are some form of ester but this is really bad.  It's like they put in the wrong chemical or didn't realize that the chemical they used would degrade in the tube.  I am trying to decide if I want to throw it away or attempt to run some tests on it in my lab to see what is in it.  Bottom line: this is unacceptable.    

I say if you're able and capable of running some tests on it then you should. At the very least it would be helpful to those who are concerned it may be contaminated or spoiled.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 20, 2014)

> So I was one of the people who received a non-smelly pop beauty gloss. Â I went to use it today and it stinks! Â I am an organic chemist so I recognize this smell as an organic chemical. Â It is nasty and almost immediately gave me a headache. Â I think they are telling the truth when they say it was a flavoring issue since many flavorings are some form of ester but this is really bad. Â It's like they put in the wrong chemical or didn't realize that the chemical they used would degrade in the tube. Â I am trying to decide if I want to throw it away or attempt to run some tests on it in my lab to see what is in it. Â Bottom line: this is unacceptable. Â Â Â


 Ooh! That's so interesting coming from someone educated in the subject. Kind of just confirms what we all noticed! I would be very curious to know what you find if you decided to do some testing!


----------



## justliz87 (Mar 20, 2014)

ipsy told me they were sending me an Urban Decay lippie, but the UD never showed on my shipping contents. I contacted them and was told I would be sent a different lippie b/c they were out of UD. I got my shipping notification, and it said I was getting Mirabella Pixie. I was excited about that. The package came yesterday, and it was a Bare Minerals Moxie gloss. I am happy with that as well, but what is the deal with saying one thing and doing another? My husband told me he wouldn't do business with ipsy anymore. I am going to keep my subscription b/c I love getting the bags, but I am not impressed with the handling of this situation.


----------



## indianaredhead (Mar 20, 2014)

Honestly, not that I am defending Ipsy but I think they are trying to do the right thing and send out the replacements but are just overwhelmed. I previously had really good experiences with their customer service. It is a shame that they are bearing the brunt of PopBeauty's mess.


----------



## feemia (Mar 20, 2014)

> So I was one of the people who received a non-smelly pop beauty gloss. Â I went to use it today and it stinks! Â I am an organic chemist so I recognize this smell as an organic chemical. Â It is nasty and almost immediately gave me a headache. Â I think they are telling the truth when they say it was a flavoring issue since many flavorings are some form of ester but this is really bad. Â It's like they put in the wrong chemical or didn't realize that the chemical they used would degrade in the tube. Â I am trying to decide if I want to throw it away or attempt to run some tests on it in my lab to see what is in it. Â Bottom line: this is unacceptable. Â Â Â


 Yes please do! Discussion about whether the gloss is harmful or just unpleasant would be much more relevant with real scientific data instead of just opinions and speculation.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 20, 2014)

> Honestly, not that I am defending Ipsy but I think they are trying to do the right thing and send out the replacements but are just overwhelmed. I previously had really good experiences with their customer service. It is a shame that they are bearing the brunt of PopBeauty'sÂ mess.Â


 we think a lot alike. agreed! Putting things in perspective and staying positive.


----------



## Megan27ist (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ipsy told me they were sending me an Urban Decay lippie, but the UD never showed on my shipping contents. I contacted them and was told I would be sent a different lippie b/c they were out of UD. I got my shipping notification, and it said I was getting Mirabella Pixie. I was excited about that. The package came yesterday, and it was a Bare Minerals Moxie gloss. I am happy with that as well, but what is the deal with saying one thing and doing another? My husband told me he wouldn't do business with ipsy anymore. I am going to keep my subscription b/c I love getting the bags, but I am not impressed with the handling of this situation.

I expect my replacement to come sometime this week (or maybe Mon), since it's only about 2 hrs away from me now.  The email they sent said it's suppose to be a Mirabella Pixie, so I guess it will just be a surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pop told me they would send me a eyeshadow palette, but they sent a gloss instead, I emailed them and told them I was disappointed (I haven't heard back, and it's been a few days). :/  So, because of all this I don't believe they deserve my business, even though I'm in love with one of their palette's colors.  Hopefully they do something to make themselves trustworthy again, so I can buy that palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 21, 2014)

Someone posted earlier today on POP's post this:

  I'm actually having a huge problem with the whole product. After receiving the full size replacement for the bad ipsy product, my niece got into to it. She put it on her cheeks and lips and the reaction was horrible. She was blood red and had welts after having it on her skin for maybe 10 seconds. Even if that is the "plumping" agent, it's ridiculous! She said it hurt and was itching like crazy! Even an hour later her cheek is still red and puffy. It's not acceptable! 

That was from the full size.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone posted earlier today on POP's post this:

  I'm actually having a huge problem with the whole product. After receiving the full size replacement for the bad ipsy product, my niece got into to it. She put it on her cheeks and lips and the reaction was horrible. She was blood red and had welts after having it on her skin for maybe 10 seconds. Even if that is the "plumping" agent, it's ridiculous! She said it hurt and was itching like crazy! Even an hour later her cheek is still red and puffy. It's not acceptable! 

That was from the full size.

When i tried the full size my lips burned.  i used my mini before it went stinky and i liked it but i didn't notice any plumping.  I'm just not a fan of the whole thing at this point.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 21, 2014)

So, my full size gloss is slowly starting to have the same smell as the minis... =/


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was one of the people who received a non-smelly pop beauty gloss.  I went to use it today and it stinks!  I am an organic chemist so I recognize this smell as an organic chemical.  It is nasty and almost immediately gave me a headache.  I think they are telling the truth when they say it was a flavoring issue since many flavorings are some form of ester but this is really bad.  It's like they put in the wrong chemical or didn't realize that the chemical they used would degrade in the tube.  I am trying to decide if I want to throw it away or attempt to run some tests on it in my lab to see what is in it.  Bottom line: this is unacceptable.    

I would *LOVE* to know what went wrong and would await your results with bated breath. What kind of tests could you run? Do you have access to GC/MS equipment? I never heard back from the independent lab I contacted for a price quote.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello Dear MUT Ladies,

Got my replacement(s.) I specifically asked for NO POP BEAUTY. They sent it any way along with an Anarchy UD sample sized lipstick. That was what i was told would be sent out. 

The plastic shrink wrapper is intact on the POP beauty and the ingredients are listed on the wrapper. Would you like this to be sent to you, @zadidoll? If you wish I'll sent both the opened sample that smells bad near the stopper and the unwrapped one.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was one of the people who received a non-smelly pop beauty gloss.  I went to use it today and it stinks!  I am an organic chemist so I recognize this smell as an organic chemical.  It is nasty and almost immediately gave me a headache.  I think they are telling the truth when they say it was a flavoring issue since many flavorings are some form of ester but this is really bad.  It's like they put in the wrong chemical or didn't realize that the chemical they used would degrade in the tube.  I am trying to decide if I want to throw it away or attempt to run some tests on it in my lab to see what is in it.  Bottom line: this is unacceptable.    
PLEASE TEST THIS IN ANY WAY YOU CAN. !!!!


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 21, 2014)

I just opened my full size that Pop sent me as a replacement, and it burned my lips so bad I had to wipe it off almost immediately. I wear several "plumping" glosses, and none feel like that. 

On the other hand, I went ahead and canceled Ipsy last month after the fiasco. This isn't the first issue I've had with having to deal with customer service and being made to feel like I was infringing on their quiet time trying to get answers (lost bag, crushed makeup, burning lip gloss--in 7 months of subscription).


----------



## springerl (Mar 21, 2014)

I received an email back from Pop Beauty.  I had sent them a reply back to their first email to me   Here's what I wrote and what I got back.

With all due respect, the item may still be safe for use but, why on Earth would I want to put something on my lips that smells and tastes like burnt rubber.  To me this is a defective product and mine is not the only one.  Usually when a company is faced with a defective product they issue a recall.  I feel that both you and Ipsy should have let consumers know immediately when you found out there was a problem and offered some sort of explanation.  Even if it was a small batch.  At this time I am very wary of your cosmetics and not sure if I will ever purchase them.  Also, that must be some pretty powerful flavoring to cover up that smell and taste.  I have a very hard time believing that was the only issue.

&gt; Lisa Springer

Dear Lisa,

We understand your concern with the ingredients in the Plump Pout Mini. We are currently in the process of auditing the full  production  process  and  exact  raw ingredients used. We apologize unreservedly that this has been your experience with Pop and please bear with us as we  finalize our analysis of this production. 

Best regards,

Pop Beauty

I was never offered any type of replacement from Pop Beauty.  I did not ask for one but am surprised since others were offered one.  However, after everything that's has happend ( regular size causing burning and rashes) I don't think I want any of their products.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *springerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received an email back from Pop Beauty.  I had sent them a reply back to their first email to me   Here's what I wrote and what I got back.

With all due respect, the item may still be safe for use but, why on Earth would I want to put something on my lips that smells and tastes like burnt rubber.  To me this is a defective product and mine is not the only one.  Usually when a company is faced with a defective product they issue a recall.  I feel that both you and Ipsy should have let consumers know immediately when you found out there was a problem and offered some sort of explanation.  Even if it was a small batch.  At this time I am very wary of your cosmetics and not sure if I will ever purchase them.  Also, that must be some pretty powerful flavoring to cover up that smell and taste.  I have a very hard time believing that was the only issue.

&gt; Lisa Springer

Dear Lisa,

We understand your concern with the ingredients in the Plump Pout Mini. *We are currently in the process of auditing the full  production  process  and  exact  raw ingredients used.* We apologize unreservedly that this has been your experience with Pop and please bear with us *as we  finalize our analysis of this production. *

 

Best regards,

Pop Beauty

I was never offered any type of replacement from Pop Beauty.  I did not ask for one but am surprised since others were offered one.  However, after everything that's has happend ( regular size causing burning and rashes) I don't think I want any of their products.

Curious to how long that will take and what they will so with the information gathered.  In the mean time they should tell consumers: "We are testing the product right now, and we ask for you to not use it until we have information back as to see if it is safe."  Or something of that ilk.


----------



## springerl (Mar 21, 2014)

> Curious to how long that will take and what they will so with the information gathered. Â In the mean time they should tell consumers: "We are testing the product right now, and we ask for you to not use it until we have information back as to see if it is safe." Â ir something of that ilk. Â


 My thoughts exactly. Are they going to post the results on Facebook, or send them to Ipsy to let their subscribers know the findings? They handled this very poorly. I would've been much happier if when they first realized there was an issue they told everyone what was going on and to not use the product.


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 21, 2014)

Since my replacement was bad too, Ipsy said they were sending me something else. They said it was going to be a Mirabella lipstick. Well it came in today and it's a Pop Beauty Pouty Pop Crayon in Coral Crush. I have still yet to get the full sized gloss that Pop Beauty promised me and it's been since March 5th when they said they were sending a replacement.


----------



## Jwhackers (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, my replacement was worse than the original gloss I got. So I e-mailed ipsy again letting them know that they apologized and said they would send me a bonus item to make up for it. The tracking said I'm getting the mirabella lipstick in pixie, which is what they already sent me with my replacement lip gloss, so that's a little disappointing. But honestly, I am just glad that they are trying to make amends.


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just opened my full size that Pop sent me as a replacement, and it burned my lips so bad I had to wipe it off almost immediately. I wear several "plumping" glosses, and none feel like that. 

On the other hand, I went ahead and canceled Ipsy last month after the fiasco. This isn't the first issue I've had with having to deal with customer service and being made to feel like I was infringing on their quiet time trying to get answers (lost bag, crushed makeup, burning lip gloss--in 7 months of subscription).

Pop sent me a full size replacement too, and although it smells a million times better than the sample, it burned my lips too. I agree, I have tried other plumping glosses and none of them have ever made my lips burn like this one has.

Ipsy is supposed to be sending me a mirabella pixie lipstick, but we'll see what it actually is when it gets here.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 21, 2014)

Guys, I received my lip gloss replacement from POP and I'm so surprised that you are experiencing the stinging plumping thing because mine isn't plumping *AT ALL* there's not even a tingly sensation (and I know what that should feel like, I have plenty of products with that plumping effect from other brands)... so is the full size from different batches as well? Are they not even regulating production of the full size glosses?

Also, my IPSY replacement was a Mirabella lipstick in the color "Daydream" which is absolutely stunning.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 21, 2014)

My full size pop gloss has a very mild tingle, that dissipates after a few minutes. Maybe some are more sensitive to it than others?


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine is not plumping at all, just stinging!


----------



## chaostheory (Mar 21, 2014)

I got the mirabella in pixie. It looks so orange in the tube but it's SO sheer I had to cake it on for a color. Which I actually thought was neat because I have nothing like that! But I feel bad for those who swapped it thinking it was too bright. It's like Chapstick cheer and a very light coral. I really like it. My pop replacement smells strongly of cinnamon and gas. Was cinnamon an ingredient? I'm going to look over the thread to see. I'm actually allergic to cinnamon


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 21, 2014)

> I got the mirabella in pixie. It looks so orange in the tube but it's SO sheer I had to cake it on for a color. Which I actually thought was neat because I have nothing like that! But I feel bad for those who swapped it thinking it was too bright. It's like Chapstick cheer and a very light coral. I really like it. My pop replacement smells strongly of cinnamon and gas. Was cinnamon an ingredient? I'm going to look over the thread to see. I'm actually allergic to cinnamon


 I loved my mirabella pixie! It looked really scary when I opened it, but I took the plunge and tried it anyways. Gorgeous color! Especially for spring and summer.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I went ahead and canceled Ipsy last month after the fiasco. This isn't the first issue I've had with having to deal with customer service and being made to feel like I was infringing on their quiet time trying to get answers (lost bag, crushed makeup, burning lip gloss--in 7 months of subscription).
I also canceled my subscription. Ipsy's customer service is poor. The way issues are handled is unprofessional, rude and patronizing. I will happily take my 120.00 a year to another company. I am on a fixed income as I receive disability. I don't have the constitution or funds to deal with this sort of nonsense. It's supposed to be fun. When it's no longer fun I quit!


----------



## LadyK (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would *LOVE* to know what went wrong and would await your results with bated breath. What kind of tests could you run? Do you have access to GC/MS equipment? I never heard back from the independent lab I contacted for a price quote.
I do have access to GC-MS but I have to check and see if I can use it for this.  There are strict rules about experiments outside my research so it would have to be approved.  I was thinking of extracting the gloss with an organic solvent and then running the extract on GC-MS.  I don't know if it would give any meaningful results since I don't know what I'm looking for.  I doubt the chemical causing this smell is one they meant to have in the product so it wouldn't be on the ingredients list.  I think it is just the scientist in me that doesn't want to let it go.  I take steps to keep myself safe from chemical exposure at work so it pisses me off when I have to worry about exposure through something that should be food safe since it is going on my lips.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do have access to GC-MS but I have to check and see if I can use it for this.  There are strict rules about experiments outside my research so it would have to be approved.  I was thinking of extracting the gloss with an organic solvent and then running the extract on GC-MS.  I don't know if it would give any meaningful results since I don't know what I'm looking for.  I doubt the chemical causing this smell is one they meant to have in the product so it wouldn't be on the ingredients list.  I think it is just the scientist in me that doesn't want to let it go.  I take steps to keep myself safe from chemical exposure at work so it pisses me off when I have to worry about exposure through something that should be food safe since it is going on my lips.  

If you could find a mini that hasn't skunked (this may be a tall order, but I have't unwrapped my replacement yet, so there's a chance it's OK), it might be interesting to extract both an un-skunked and skunked version and compare the extracts against each other on GC/MS and look for peaks that appear in the skunked version that aren't present in the un-skunked sample. As mine was fine at first, I'm wondering if an ingredient started oxidizing after I opened it. You might even be able to tell a difference between a mildly skunked and very skunked sample, or at least enough of a difference to have a better idea of what you're looking for. Argh, why do all the cool toys have to be so expensive?


----------



## Megan27ist (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I loved my mirabella pixie! It looked really scary when I opened it, but I took the plunge and tried it anyways. Gorgeous color! Especially for spring and summer.

I received the Mirabella pixie too (and it's what they said they were sending), my first comment on opening it was, "Wow!  That's bright".  I tried it on anyways, and it goes on really sheer, so the color isn't too powerful.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 22, 2014)

> I received the Mirabella pixie too (and it's what they said they were sending), my first comment on opening it was, "Wow! Â That's bright". Â I tried it on anyways, and it goes on really sheer, so the color isn't too powerful.


 My thoughts exactly! The color was actually very pretty when it was applied. It brightened up my lips without looking super bright and unnatural.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you could find a mini that hasn't skunked (this may be a tall order, but I have't unwrapped my replacement yet, so there's a chance it's OK), it might be interesting to extract both an un-skunked and skunked version and compare the extracts against each other on GC/MS and look for peaks that appear in the skunked version that aren't present in the un-skunked sample. As mine was fine at first, I'm wondering if an ingredient started oxidizing after I opened it. You might even be able to tell a difference between a mildly skunked and very skunked sample, or at least enough of a difference to have a better idea of what you're looking for. Argh, why do all the cool toys have to be so expensive?
I had the same thought about something oxidizing or degrading to cause the scent.  Mine smelled like vanilla when I first used it but then went to the gasoline/burnt rubber smell.  I wish I had my own equipment, lol.


----------



## feemia (Mar 22, 2014)

For those that were afraid the Mirabella Pixie would be too bright.  It's sheer enough that I can barely see it on my lips.


----------



## callmeashley (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *springerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My thoughts exactly. Are they going to post the results on Facebook, or send them to Ipsy to let their subscribers know the findings? They handled this very poorly. I would've been much happier if when they first realized there was an issue they told everyone what was going on and to not use the product.

My biggest questions are - WHO is testing the product? How can we trust their analysis?


----------



## mommamowad (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do have access to GC-MS but I have to check and see if I can use it for this.  There are strict rules about experiments outside my research so it would have to be approved.  I was thinking of extracting the gloss with an organic solvent and then running the extract on GC-MS.  I don't know if it would give any meaningful results since I don't know what I'm looking for.  I doubt the chemical causing this smell is one they meant to have in the product so it wouldn't be on the ingredients list.  I think it is just the scientist in me that doesn't want to let it go.  I take steps to keep myself safe from chemical exposure at work so it pisses me off when I have to worry about exposure through something that should be food safe since it is going on my lips.  
i watch too many movies because all i can think of is someone from pop reading this and all the sudden your being followed home by a suspicious vehicle that's parks outside of your house and work waiting to run you off the road and steal your test results ( a la silkwood ) but I'm probably the only one her old enough to remember that movie lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 22, 2014)

> i watch too many movies because all i can think of is someone from pop reading this and all the sudden your being followed home by a suspicious vehicle that's parks outside of your house and work waiting to run you off the road and steal your test results ( a la silkwood ) but I'm probably the only one her old enough to remember that movie lol


 OMG I watched that in a class in high school!!! Lmao. Good god. Ha. At least if anything suspicious were to happen, we have written proof on here what probably happened.


----------



## Dashery (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you could find a mini that hasn't skunked (this may be a tall order, but I have't unwrapped my replacement yet, so there's a chance it's OK), it might be interesting to extract both an un-skunked and skunked version and compare the extracts against each other on GC/MS and look for peaks that appear in the skunked version that aren't present in the un-skunked sample. As mine was fine at first, I'm wondering if an ingredient started oxidizing after I opened it. You might even be able to tell a difference between a mildly skunked and very skunked sample, or at least enough of a difference to have a better idea of what you're looking for. Argh, why do all the cool toys have to be so expensive?
My lip gloss hasn't quite "skunked" yet, but it does seem to be slowly getting worse. When I first got it, it had absolutely no scent at all. I was careful to check. But then when this kerfuffle all began, I went back and checked again, and I thought it had a slight scent. Not awful and barely noticeable unless I stuck my nose right up to it, but it certainly was new. But I thought maybe I was just suggestible and was smelling something because everyone on the forums said they had. And then I checked again a week or so later and the scent was more noticeable, but it still not bad. It could easily have been just a strong lip gloss scent.

And then I checked a few minutes ago and now it's pretty strong, but it's not quite skunked. Who knows how that may change in the next few days though. So weird.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 22, 2014)

I received my replacement for my pop gloss today from Ipsy.  Instead of sending the Mirabelle Pixie lipstick they sent a J Cat in Honeycrisp.  What a gosh awful color and such a disappointment on top of the first disappointment of getting a stinky gloss.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen51* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my replacement for my pop gloss today from Ipsy.  Instead of sending the Mirabelle Pixie lipstick they sent a J Cat in Honeycrisp.  What a gosh awful color and such a disappointment on top of the first disappointment of getting a stinky gloss.
I got that whenever it was in the bags - ugh I hated it too. It's terrible.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 22, 2014)

> I received my replacement for my pop gloss today from Ipsy.Â  Instead of sending the Mirabelle Pixie lipstick they sent a J Cat in Honeycrisp.Â  What a gosh awful color and such a disappointment on top of the first disappointment of getting a stinky gloss.


 I wear it with the Starlooks Tickle Me Pink lip liner underneath and it looks great. Try a pink liner and a pink gloss over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 22, 2014)

I got my replacement gloss from Ipsy and mine is also not the Mirabella in Pixie that the tracking info said it would be but instead Mirabella in Bellarina. Weird spelling of it aside I think Bellarina is a better color for me anyway. I'm curious to see what I get in my other account, which also has Pixie listed.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG I watched that in a class in high school!!! Lmao. Good god. Ha. At least if anything suspicious were to happen, we have written proof on here what probably happened. 
LOL. I'll have to watch out for perfectly made up beauty thugs.


----------



## beautygroove (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my replacement gloss from Ipsy and mine is also not the Mirabella in Pixie that the tracking info said it would be but instead Mirabella in Bellarina. Weird spelling of it aside I think Bellarina is a better color for me anyway. I'm curious to see what I get in my other account, which also has Pixie listed.

Me toooo. I hate it though. Color is so sheer and glittery.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. I'll have to watch out for perfectly made up beauty thugs.  
Yes!!! Lock your doors whenever you get in the car. Haha.


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautygroove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me toooo. I hate it though. Color is so sheer and glittery.

They sent me bellarina instead of pixie (they emailed me saying they would send that one) and it looks okay in the tube, but when applied it's such an ugly colour on me. It's like a gold glitter.


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *deidrexo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They sent me bellarina instead of pixie (they emailed me saying they would send that one) and it looks okay in the tube, but when applied it's such an ugly colour on me. It's like a gold glitter.

Bummer. I haven't tried it yet, I thought it looked great in the tube.

My other box received JCat in Honey Crisp. Boo. What was the point in saying what product it would be if they aren't sending that product? I mean it was a shipping confirmation, meaning it should have been shipped or at least packaged up by the time they sent me the confirmation, right? I kind of want to say something but I should probably not.


----------



## chrysti198 (Mar 25, 2014)

I got the J Cat in Honeycrisp too, when my tracking email said I would get the Mirabella Pixi lipstick. I don't know if complaining would be any good, but I was disappointed to get the J Cat, especially when others received UD lipsticks and Mirabella ones.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysti198* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the J Cat in Honeycrisp too, when my tracking email said I would get the Mirabella Pixi lipstick. I don't know if complaining would be any good, but I was disappointed to get the J Cat, especially when others received UD lipsticks and Mirabella ones.
Honestly, the way I see it is that you're paying Ipsy $10/month to give you 4-5 products. If you were unhappy with the service provided in any way, shape, or form, you (as a consumer) have a right and responsibility to let the company know. Now, I say that it's a responsibility as well because if they don't hear people complaining about the way they do things, they will never improve their methods and accountability. I let manufacturers and suppliers and subscription services know what is going on with faulty products, or if something was old, or if something was dried out, or if shipping mechanisms failed. You have a right to receive a product you were promised, if they sent you something else, then once you have voiced that, it is the company's responsibility to rectify the problem. 

Edit: The J Cat lipstick is a pretty awful replacement for a Mirabella Color Sheer (regardless of which color they send)


----------



## feemia (Mar 25, 2014)

IPSY is probably filling the replacement orders something like this: 1) The customer service rep enters the order with whatever product they're currently giving as a replacement. 2) Someone in shipping prints out a batch of packing slips with the information that the customer service rep entered 3) A shipping grunt packs the orders one by one with the item on the packing slip unless they've run out. In that case they just pack up the next product that they've designated for replacements. They could send the packing slip back to customer service to change the information, but that would probably take a couple of extra days to get they package shipped out, so they choose to send it out without correcting information in the customer account and on the packing slip.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 26, 2014)

The Aqua Lacquer that BB sent out a while ago is getting a funky plastic smell now too.  I got floating rose. It really is a shame because it looks really nice onâ€¦but I will be throwing it out as makeup should not smell like horrible plastic.  I don't think I will be trusting any POP beauty samples ever again.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 26, 2014)

I found my minis, if you want me to send them @zadidoll. I can also send you my full sized one since I don't use it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

@LadyK @zadidoll I'm planning on throwing out my open skunked gloss and sealed, unopened gloss of unknown skunkedness here pretty soon and washing my hands of this whole disgusting matter. Do you guys (or anyone) want them for testing? I had hoped that the FDA would have intervened by now since it's THEIR JOB, but I'm not terribly surprised given how underfunded and understaffed the agency is.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Mar 26, 2014)

Ipsy replaced my gloss with an Urban Decay lipstick in Anarchy. It is a bright pink/fuchsia color. Brighter than I would normally wear but after the first couple of seconds of shock I decided to go ahead and wear it. Definitely a spring/summer color.  Sometimes I change the tone a bit with a colored lip gloss from Beauty Addict or Vincent Longo.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LadyK @zadidoll I'm planning on throwing out my open skunked gloss and sealed, unopened gloss of unknown skunkedness here pretty soon and washing my hands of this whole disgusting matter. Do you guys (or anyone) want them for testing? I had hoped that the FDA would have intervened by now since it's THEIR JOB, but I'm not terribly surprised given how underfunded and understaffed the agency is. 
At this point I don't think I'm going to be able to test anything.  My adviser doesn't want me distracted and isn't crazy about the idea of me running unknown stuff on our instruments.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ipsy replaced my gloss with an Urban Decay lipstick in Anarchy. It is a bright pink/fuchsia color. Brighter than I would normally wear but after the first couple of seconds of shock I decided to go ahead and wear it. Definitely a spring/summer color.  Sometimes I change the tone a bit with a colored lip gloss from Beauty Addict or Vincent Longo.
I didn't get it from ipsy, but I've received 2 of these in trades and I LOVE the color. It grows on you for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maelynn (Mar 27, 2014)

I contacted both Ipsy and POP about my gross smelling gloss. They both sent me replacements pretty quickly. I got a POP beauty lip crayon thing in coral crush from Ipsy. I got a full sized plumping gloss from POP. It seems that I got lucky and received better customer service than others.


----------



## beautygroove (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Maelynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I contacted both Ipsy and POP about my gross smelling gloss. They both sent me replacements pretty quickly. I got a POP beauty lip crayon thing in coral crush from Ipsy. I got a full sized plumping gloss from POP. It seems that I got lucky and received better customer service than others.
Yah you're lucky! I got nothing from Pop and the most ugliest sheer/glitter lipstick from ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 29, 2014)

I got my replacement today. They sent Ofra Plumper in sultry. It smells just as horrid as the POP. Anyone else encounter this issue? I'm just about ready to cancel Ipsy.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Apr 2, 2014)

After this drama and ipsy deleted my post about at the beginning of it all. I end up canceling.I am glad to see I was not the only one who got the product.


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 2, 2014)

> The Aqua Lacquer that BB sent out a while ago is getting a funky plastic smell now too. Â I got floating rose. It really is a shame because it looks really nice onâ€¦but I will be throwing it out as makeup should not smell like horrible plastic. Â I don't think I will be trusting any POP beauty samples ever again.


 Omg found mine!! It smells too and it's made I'm Taiwan!! My shadow trio was too I think!!


----------



## Maria Mancuso (Apr 2, 2014)

I have just posted my video IPSY vs Pop Beauty....check it out.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 2, 2014)

LOL I'm loving the reply, "Defcon 5". LOL


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys, I received my lip gloss replacement from POP and I'm so surprised that you are experiencing the stinging plumping thing because mine isn't plumping *AT ALL* there's not even a tingly sensation (and I know what that should feel like, I have plenty of products with that plumping effect from other brands)... so is the full size from different batches as well? Are they not even regulating production of the full size glosses?

Also, my IPSY replacement was a Mirabella lipstick in the color "Daydream" which is absolutely stunning.




That's a pretty color!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

I got my replacements from POP Beauty last week they sent the colors I asked for but I have not tried them yet. I guess I am just a bit nervous about them. Also Ipsy is supposed to be sending me the lipstick in pixie and an Ofra lip plumper. I still have not received anything from Ipsy and I had to go back and forth for almost a month to get a replacement on my second account.


----------



## Amy Bullins (Apr 5, 2014)

I emailed pop weeks ago and still not received a replacement. I also got the email from ispy saying i would get the pixie for replacement and got the jcat. Yuck! I sent them a follow up email wtf and they pretty much responded "oh well".


----------



## mommamowad (Apr 5, 2014)

has anyone noticed that the lip gloss in the Divergent line at Sephora looks exactly like the pop ones. so i had to open it and smell it! it smelled very minty


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mommamowad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  has anyone noticed that the lip gloss in the Divergent line at Sephora looks exactly like the pop ones. so i had to open it and smell it! it smelled very minty
Similar packaging, different brands. I think it's just a popular style of packaging.


----------



## MichelleMac (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree and absolutely refuse to purchase any products from Pop Beauty because of the way they have dealt/are dealing with this situation. When I opened the gloss I was astonished by the disgusting smell and thought it might not be bad on, but it was even worse and the taste...atrocious! I posted a question about it on Ipsy's FB page and someone responded that I should email Pop, so that's what I did. The response that I got from them was rude and dismissive and I was extremely offended. I emailed them back and got nothing - nada - no response.
I then emailed Ipsy and explained to them that I think it's wrong for them to do business with a company that refuses to stand behind their product. I also requested that they send me something else to make up for the horrible Plump Pout and I received a very kind, helpful response stating that they are sending me an extra product, so I'm happy with Ipsy. I am very unhappy with Pop Beauty and have informed all of my friends to stay away from that company - not just the lip gloss, but the entire company. If they won't send a replacement for one defective product, they won't send a replacement for any and that's just bad business.
Now I hear that they did replace some people's glosses and not others - that's worse than not replacing any. Pop Beauty is not a good company.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 14, 2014)

No replacement for me. march 8 - dear pop please replace my stinky sample March 10 - dear barb we will replace it just tell us what you want and where you live March 10 - dear pop thanks please sent it here March 24 - dear pop I haven't gotten anything yet March 25 - dear barb It was sent out last week. It was sent by post, so it will take from 1-2 weeks to arrive April 9 - dear pop Well, two weeks has passed since this email which is three weeks since you sent it and no replacement. How sad, I really wanted to try it. Is there a tracking number that can be checked? April 12 - dear pop Very bad customer service. Will never buy from your company It's just the principle.


----------



## MichelleMac (Apr 14, 2014)

At least you received a kind, apologetic email. I received nothing of the kind. It was rude and dismissive and they did not offer to send a replacement - mini or full-size. I have decided to never purchase anything from them, which is frustrating because they have some great-looking products.


----------



## chrysti198 (Apr 14, 2014)

I contacted Pop Beauty about my stinky sample and was told they would send me a full sized replacement, I responded with the shade I wanted (the peony one) and my address. I never got the replacement. It's been what? Two months or more now since we got it in our bags? I contacted them maybe a week or two after I got it, because everyone said they were getting replacements. Still nothing.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow sorry to hear about all the people who are not getting replacements. I got my replacement in a few weeks after I wrote to Pop. I am however still waiting for the replacement Ipsy was supposed to send.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 16, 2014)

I got the ipsy replacement immediately. But it was a sample I had already gotten. I can't think of the name off the type of my head. It's the plumping lip gloss that starts with an S.


----------



## PeaJay (Apr 18, 2014)

I got replacement from Ipsy. It was J cat honeycrisp lipstick that I will never use.


----------



## cg0112358 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear MUT Ladies &amp; Zadi,

I want to be clear with what happened regarding my gloss. My experience may or may not reflect the same experience by others who are posting in this thread.

I am in a swap group for sub boxes. Naturally people from different regions of the US are members and they receive their subs at different times. 

I noticed a thread about the glosses smelling bad, in fact "reeks" is the term that was being used. 

I was aware that many people were having issues before I got my bag with the gloss. 

I unwrapped the shrink-wrapped gloss handle. I do not recall if the label had any writing on it. Many ladies had said the product smell that was first noticed was that the packaging itself was the problem. The first thing I noticed was that the black top of the gloss/handle of the wand smelled HORRIBLE. First whiff I got was that of a skunk smell. If you have ever had the misfortune to smell a skunk's spray, this was most definitely a ringer for that odor. I reeled back and then decided I would not open the gloss. It was that strong and offensive of an odor. 

About a week later I tested the scent of the packaging again. I noticed that the distinct skunk spray odor was gone and replaced by a strong petrochemical smell of burned rubber. The scent was not overwhelming in strength, but distinct and off putting. At this point I attempted to open the gloss in order to smell the product. The product smelled lovely-- like vanilla, but a bit sweeter, more like a vanilla confection. The cap continues to have the burned rubber scent.

I am wondering if the ingredients were NOT the issue at all that caused the stench, but rather that chemicals in the black, rubbery top leeched into the product? 

Did anyone else have this experience?

Please let me know if this happened to you. Zadi needs to understand all the issues anyone has had in order to present this case to the FDA. 

Thank you! 
I know I'm late to the conversation but this was my experience as well. Thankfully my cap no longer smells and I did just double check but my gloss still smells wonderful. It's kind of a vanilla clove scent and the color (Peony Petal) is just gorgeous on me.


----------



## cg0112358 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *way2gocoolie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys, thanks to Dashery linking this to me on one of the ipsy threads, I joined to tell you guys what happened today with this.

While I was one of the few that did not experience problems with the gloss, I still wanted to look into it further. I went ahead and bought the full size today. I was planning on buying the full size eventually, since I liked the sample so much. So I tried it on today. I got that burning sensation that people were talking about. I. did. not. like. it. at. all.

It's a shame really too, also kinda weird. I liked the sample size so much, but it was the full size product that was causing problems for me.

Now to be fair, I haven't had a lot of experience with plumping products. However, the October 2013 Glam Bag, I received the Buxom Full On Lip Polish (Dolly) by Bare Essentials and I LOVED it! It plumped my lips really well, and it had a minty tingle feel on my lips and I felt comfortable. Pop Beauty's Plump Pout, however, made me feel uncomfortable.

I'm making a video now (it will be my first one, so I'm nervous) that shows me trying it on for the first time. I'm thinking it might be fair to go ahead to have someone physically speaking about it. It's a shame. I really like the Pop Beauty products. :C
I had a similar experience, I loved the sample so much that when I got the FS I put in on immediately...holy burning! I tried leaving it on but had to wipe it off. I put it away and didn't think about it again for a few weeks. Well, tried it again and the burning was nowhere near as intense and I've since worn it several times with no issues. I do still prefer the mini since I don't like the tingling that most plumping products have but I do still really like my gloss. ULTA is apparently no longer carrying POP and I picked up two of the FS glosses (Bare Nectar and Honey Rose) on for 1/2 price so now I have all of the colors. I know many people had lots of issues with the gloss and I think that sucks they got a bad product since there experience could have been so different. Honestly, I'm pretty picky about my lip products and POP gloss is my HG gloss due to both formula and color.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2014)

So thanks to another person here on MUT I was able to use the Port Examiner website to find out who Pop Beauty and Pixi imports cosmetics from. So here are the companies that the Plump Pout and other Pop Beauty products could have come from.


Jinhua B&amp;F Cosmetics Co., Ltd - China
Rongcheng Fubang Cosmetics - China
Joinford International Ltd - Taiwan
Hwasung Cosmetics (the Pixi brand works with this company) - Korea (inadvertently found out this company also works with Mally)
Kunshan Tokiwa Cosmetics (the lash booster mascara &amp; Flawless Finishing Powder for Pixi... some NYX shadows comes from them as well)
Some of the packaging for Pixi comes from Roma International.

That Port Examiner makes looking up where cosmetics come from fun and actually informative because in many cases some high end companies use the same companies as the drugstore lines.


----------



## annatomical (Dec 30, 2014)

Honestly, I don't think Pop Beauty will ever come clean about what really happened with their lip gloss and whatever answers are coming out now are quite frankly too little too late.  The damage is done.  The way it was handled was a comedy of errors.  As a consumer I just see POP Beauty (and Pixi) products as being not trustworthy therefore I refuse support their business - in other words I just don't buy their products.  This isn't the first or the last company I have personally boycotted.  I just hope I don't get any of their products in a beauty box on a go forward basis.  As consumers we vote with our dollars and that's something some companies lose sight of.


----------

